#ubuntu-arm 2010-04-26
<jkridner> apparently a 2GB USB stick isn't big enough. :(
<jkridner> irony: it ran out of disk space copying imx51 files.
<jkridner> well, of poetic interest anyway, if not irony.
<persia> We usually recommend a minimum of 4G, but I've heard of 2G installs working before.  That's a bit of an unexpected result.
<Martyn> You really do need 4G
<Martyn> unless you're just using base
<persia> Didn't in 9.04, but that might have been a fluke, or a side effect of a less complete port.
<persia> (lucid being the first time that all of main compiled)
<Martyn> persia : You may be interested in this ... a new piece of hardware arrived yesterday at the office.  I can't reveal the manufacturer, but the form factor will be familiar to you (clamshell PC) .. I was surprised to see what it had when I booted.  1330x768 screen, resistive touch, 128GB flash SSD and a quad core A9 operating at 800Mhz.
<Martyn> In any case, it's got lucid loaded on it from the factory .. but something that most certainly is _not_ netbook remix as a front end.
<persia> Can you share the screen dimensions, or the DPI?
<persia> heh.  OK.  Maybe you can bring it to UDS, if you're lucky.
<persia> If it's small enough, I want :)
<persia> If it's large, just not enough pixels for me.
<Martyn> It's about 12cm in diagonal, widescreen
<persia> Indeed, I'm *very* interested.
<Martyn> Stacking the SL-3200 on top of it, it's a bit larger, but only by about enough to make the keyboard more comfortable to use
<Martyn> I'll ask the boss if it's okay for me to bring the thing to UDS
<Martyn> if I remove all the stickers and external identification, I think it might be
<persia> Does it have the wonderful keyspacing that the 3200 used, or does it have the annoying "large" keys of e.g. the Netwalker?
<Martyn> neither... hard to describe the keyboard
<persia> Please do ask if you can bring it.  That sounds nearly ideal for me, assuming other bits are in place.
<persia> The Netwalker is lovely, but a bit larger than I like, and the keyboard is just plain annoying.
<Martyn> the closest keyboard I can describe is the UMID
<persia> (but I don't mind waiting ~6 months for retail, to make sure I have the spare funds)
<Martyn> I know this thing must be floating around Akiahabra
<persia> UMID is a little better than Netwalker, but still not enough space *between* the keys for my hands.
<persia> Yeah, but you'd have to tell me what it was for me to find it there.  I didn't see them on Saturday whilst wondering about.
<Martyn> This isn't the device -- but it's DAMNED close in form factor : http://www.dynamism.com/notebooks/umid-mbook-m1.shtml
<persia> Right.  That's the same base as the Onkyo I've been resisting buying.
<persia> Onkyo jammed in more flash (64) and an improved audio handler, and went for the faster chip.
<Martyn> http://www.slashgear.com/globalfoundries-28nm-arm-cortex-a9-promises-speed-frugality-boost-1581731/  (first wafer of a test chip .. there were two and the first wafer failed (thus the business card on top) )
<persia> But 1366x768 lets me run 2 terminals and an IRC client, which makes me actually productive, whereas 1024x600 is just a bit too small (or too blocky)
<persia> Yeah, I'm intrigued.  I'll bug you about it in a couple weeks.
<persia> (but have to rush off for a bit now)
<Martyn> See you later Emmett :)
<ericm_> ikepanhc, 你们太淡定了
 * NCommander waves
<NCommander> saeed: you aorund?
<NCommander> *around
<saeed> NCommander: hey there
<siji> GoodMorning All
<eggonlea> ericm: ping
<ericm> eggonlea, pong
<ericm> eggonlea, NCommander mentioned that LCD support on AV-D1 is not stable ?
<eggonlea> Have to use webchat because the previous proxy is broken. :(
<ericm> eggonlea, no problem
<eggonlea> what do you mean by "not stable"?
<ericm> NCommander, your turn
<eggonlea> NCommander, are you around?
<NCommander> eggonlea: yup
 * NCommander coughs
<hrw> morning
<lool> hrw: heya
<hrw> first day at new work ;D
<Stskeeps> working from home i guess?
<hrw> Stskeeps: sure
<hrw> Stskeeps: I work from home for over 3 years now
 * Stskeeps is only up at about 5 months so far
<Stskeeps> am happy i have to travel once in a while to work with real people though
<siji> Luck People :(
<siji> *Lucky
<hrw> and yesterday I changed one thing - now I have one machine with ubuntu @home
<hrw> wife's laptop has kubuntu 10.04-rc
<ericm_> saeed, btw - I've fixed the hibernation issue and updated the LP bug description, please help check
 * ogra ponders to do a mass give-back for universe ftbfs to see if something more survives
<ogra> NCommander, what did you want to know about touchscreens ?
<hrw> and what kind of touchscreens... usb ones or i2c/spi or uart connected ones
<ogra> no idea, he pinged me in another channel asking to pick my brain about them
<saeed> ericm: good job
<saeed> ericm|ubuntu: can you please send me the fixed kernel deb?
<saeed> guys: I'm running totem with mp4 movie, the pulse audio consumes ~60% of the cpu time!!!
<ericm|ubuntu> saeed, the link is on the LP bug description
<ericm|ubuntu> saeed, that's possibly pulseaudio issue
<ndec> ogra: hi. i'd like to mount a ubuntu minimal FS on qemu using NFS mount. have you already tried that with the kernel you provide here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<ogra> ndec, no, NFS might be modular in that kernel, not sure ... might be that lool tried it before though
<ndec> ogra: how did you build the kernel? which config? i can add nfs, if I know which source and which config was used
<ogra> its the linux package source
<ndec> ogra: i am planning to use qemu to build arm packages
<ogra> std ubuntu 2.6.32 release kernel
<ndec> ogra: with the versatile_defconfig?
<ogra> right
<ogra> well, merged with the distro config, amitk should be able to tell you what to run to merge the configs
<ogra> there is some script iirc
<saeed> ericm|ubuntu: the had this issue in the past with speex, and it supposed to be fixed afair
<ericm|ubuntu> saeed, I guess that's because pulseaudio is now realtime priority (for less latency) in lucid, and could possibly eat up more CPU and become unresponsive
 * ericm|ubuntu 's rhythmbox crashed
<asac> ndec: are you experimenting or need something that is more or less 100% reliable? you could also try to use a qemu-arm-static chroot to build packages.
<asac> ndec: with that you can then later with some tweaking use a fast cross compiler/bash from host etc.
<ndec> asac: i don't have too much to build for now, so fast is not the biggest requirement. i just need something that works ;-) I am on travel away from my board and I want to build ARM packages
<saeed> ericm|ubuntu: hibernate works for me, without adding the resume= ofcourse
<asac> ndec: yeah. the chroot is really simple though ... just install qemu-kvm-extras-static annd then run build-arm-chroot /path/to/chroot ... then you can just chroot /path/to/chroot and are in a arm chroot
<asac> but testing our full qemu is also good ;)
<ogra> i think persia included qemu-arm-static support in sbuild and pbuilder
<ogra> that should be the easiest to cross build packages
 * ogra doesnt know the magic runes for that though ... i think its just sbuild --arch=armel though
<ndec> asac: qemu-arm-static is using syscall emulation, right?
<ogra> right
<ogra> as long as you dont plan to build anything mono related it should work fine for everything
<ndec> ogra: i don't know about sbuild --arch=armel
<ndec> ogra: I just prepare all my source packages, and using sbuild --arch=armel? is that what you use?
<ogra> no, i use native builds :)
<ericm|ubuntu> saeed, do you know the current hibernation implementation on dove will work with HIGHMEM (which I doubt)
<ogra> i rarely travel without HW in my bag ... ARM boards are so small :)
<asac> haha
<suihkulokki> random arm board and assorted wires in bag is something that should be a problem at airport security
<suihkulokki> ...never been for me thou
<ogra> neither for me
<ogra> i always have enough ubuntu CDs with me to bribe the guys ;)
<ogra> and stickers ... stickers work even better ;)
<suihkulokki> maybe I look innocent enough to make the security people not care what the bag x-ray looks like
<ndec> ogra: well right now I am away without my arm board ;-(
<ogra> ndec, well, an armel chroot should get you going then
<ogra> ndec, the reciepe asac gave you above should be fine ... "install qemu-kvm-extras-static annd then run build-arm-chroot /path/to/chroot ... then you can just chroot /path/to/chroot and are in a arm chroot"
<ogra> thopugh i'd recommend approx or some other package proxy running locally ....
<ogra> saves you bandwith if you can re-use the already downloaded packages
<ndec> ok. i will try that.
<ogra> hmm, i wonder how well ubuntuone works on my beagle
<ogra> oh, it causes a firefox race
<ogra> "firefox is already running, please close the running firefox process first"
<ogra> blah
<ogra> clikcing OK brings up firefox with my ubuntuone account :P
<cwillu_at_work> ogra, so, you're aware of rootstock hangs?
<cwillu_at_work> I seem to be getting segfaults instead of hangs now
<ogra> yes, as i mentioned in bug 532733
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 532733 in qemu-kvm (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "apt/dpkg in qemu-system-arm hangs if a big task is installed (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 36)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532733
<ogra> has nothing to do with rootstock but with qemu
 * XorA found with gcc 4.5 and glibc 2.10.1 there is at least one TLS bug with qemu that causes a hang
<XorA> I grabbed two patches to fix it from master git
<ogra> its gcc 4.4 though
<XorA> but I dont know if thats the same bug you guys are seeing or not
<ogra> and we use eglibc
<XorA> ogra: which means your probably using an equiv glibc then
<XorA> eglibc basically being glibc-next
<cwillu_at_work> oh, didn't see that
<XorA> http://repo.or.cz/w/qemu.git?a=search&h=HEAD&st=commit&s=cp15 top two commits on that search
<cwillu_at_work> ogra, sorry, hadn't checked my email yet doay
 * cwillu_at_work reruns the test
<ogra> ha
<ogra> finally
 * ogra listens to his ubuntuone musicstore music on the beagle
<NCommander> ogra: do we support using tslib out of the box and blacklisting evtouch, or is it only evtouch we support?
<ogra_cmpc> evtouch doesnt need to be blacklisted
<ogra_cmpc> its not installed unless you tell it to
<ogra_cmpc> tslib might conflict with usbtouchscreen kernel side though
<ogra_cmpc> since all touchscreen support is supposed to be handled by that now
<hrw> oh.. I missed talks
<NCommander> ogra: it isn't, its being loaded automatically on a touchscreen device
<ogra_cmpc> evtouch ?
<NCommander> ogra: yeah, at least on ARM
<ogra_cmpc> we neverf install it by default
<ogra_cmpc> its not even in main to my knowledge
<NCommander> ogra: odd. It is on a ubuntu-netbook image out of the box
<ogra_cmpc> surely not
<ogra_cmpc> apt-cache show xserver-xorg-input-evtouch|grep Filename
<ogra_cmpc> Filename: pool/universe/x/xf86-input-evtouch/xserver-xorg-input-evtouch_0.8.8-3build1_i386.deb
<ogra_cmpc> unless we build from universe which would very much surprise me
<XorA> dpkg -l | grep touch
<XorA> ii  libts-0.0-0                            1.0-7build1                                     touch screen library
<XorA> ii  tsconf                                 1.0-7build1                                     touch screen library common files
<XorA> its not there
<ogra_cmpc> XorA, yes, i know :)
<ogra_cmpc> but NCommander doesnt
<NCommander> ogra: xserver-xorg-input-evdev 1:2.3.2-5ubuntu1
<NCommander> ogra: sorry, my brain went tothe wrong place
<ogra_cmpc> evdev != evtouch
<NCommander> ogra: I'm not caffinated yet; I just got up ;-)
<ogra_cmpc> so evdev is loaded for your touchscreen ?
<NCommander> ogra: the reason I ask is that the touchscreen on the avenger is causing evdev to segfault, but tslib. I was wondering if there was a way we could blacklist evdev until it can be fixed
<NCommander> and when evdev segfaults, it takes the entire X stack with it
<ogra_cmpc> well, i guess you have to do that on a kernel/udev level
<zumbi> NCommander: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=578053
<ubot4> Debian bug 578053 in xserver-xorg-input-tslib "xserver-xorg-input-tslib: consider xorg.conf.d instead of udev rule" [Serious,Fixed]
<ogra_cmpc> and make sure that evdev either doesnt consider the device an input device or make sure the kernel exports the right stuff to make evdev actually recognize a touchscreen device
<ogra_cmpc> zumbi, that wont prevent evdev
<zumbi> ogra_cmpc: i dunno about ubuntu, but debian is moving xorg out of udev
<ogra_cmpc> zumbi, i doubt that
<zumbi> which seems that it causing the segfault
<ogra_cmpc> upstream mives into udev
<ogra_cmpc> *moves
<ogra_cmpc> it only just started with the recent release
<ogra_cmpc> everything should be handled by kernel or udev
<zumbi> ogra_cmpc: true, sorry i was misleading
<ogra_cmpc> with the option to use xorg.conf.d snippets for overriding buggy settings
<ogra_cmpc> the question is if the snippet kicks in before evdev probes or not
<zumbi> ogra_cmpc: read Julien Cristau on the bug report
<ogra_cmpc> and the actual bug is that the kernel doesnt export the proper constraints for the device so evdev can handle it as touchscreen
<ogra_cmpc> zumbi, yes, i see that, still its a kernel bug
<ogra_cmpc> using udev rules or xorg.conf.d snippets are both workarounds
<zumbi> ogra_cmpc: thanks, let me know if you make any progress (that needs to be incorporated to debian xf86-input-tslib package)
<lool> ndec: the config is in the source tree, the git tree, or more easily in the .deb; the /boot/config-foo file has the config
<Martyn> ojn : You in?
<Martyn> (and are you in Austin at the moment?)
<ojn> Martyn: In CA until friday night
<Martyn> thanks :)
<samuel_Sayag> Hi, can I use bb files without haveing internet connection on my Beagleboard?
<persia> ogra_cmpc: mk-sbuild or pbuilder-dist take --arch : pbuilder and sbuild don't.
#ubuntu-arm 2010-04-27
<ericm|ubuntu> saeed, ping
<saeed> ericm|ubuntu: hi
<saeed> ericm|ubuntu: please check the u-boot under https://marvell.wiki.canonical.com/UploadedFiles?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Dove_UBoot_4_4_2_Full_Release_NQ.zip
<hrw> http://hrw.pastebin.com/GdyhNPbt - beagleboard c3 with hub on otg
<persia> Is that really a 7 minute boot?
<hrw> [    0.000000] Registering NAND on CS0
<hrw> [  345.080596] OMAP DMA hardware revision 4.0
<hrw> nope
<persia> Where's the first 5 minutes of time come from?
<hrw> waiting in uboot
<hrw> probably
<persia> ouch!
<persia> Or did you have to do something manually in uboot (it's less painful if waiting on us slow humans)
<hrw> I took card out, wrote lucid on it, pasted content of boot.scr+serial into uboot and booted
<persia> Ah, OK.  Yeah, I can see how that takes 300 seconds :)
<hrw> writing card was 242s
<ogra> persia our shepherd :)
 * persia has accepted certain responsibilities as a side effect of being allowed in the #ubuntu-ops channel
<ogra> anyway /me needs a break ... back soon
<hrw> shepherd... for me it is sharp zaurus c750 ;D
<persia> Indeed.
<hrw> but c7x0 are not ubuntu targets - armv5te
<persia> Omegamoon got Jaunty working, but yeah, these days I recommend installing Debian on those.
<persia> Well, maybe not on a 750 :)
<hrw> 750 is enough as long as you have rootfs on sd
<hrw> hi prpplague
<prpplague> hrw: hey bud
<prpplague> davidm: ping
<davidm> prpplague, hello, I'm sort of here
<davidm> traveling again
<prpplague> davidm: ahh np, i wanted to get some feedback from you when you have some time
<davidm> if I can, also I have a question for you, the TinCan Tools Beagle board parts.  Are the Ethernet parts stable?
<prpplague> davidm: give me a shout when you'd have about 20 minutes or so
<prpplague> davidm: stable in what way? software, hardware, availibility?
<davidm> stable in terms of the 10/100 part working solidly and not causing kernel panics or losing connectivity?
<davidm> Might have some folks buying some
<prpplague> davidm: i have not heard of any issues, the micrel folks have run a number of tests on the zippy2 and we've run iperf and burning tests
<prpplague> davidm: we've sold about 400 zippy2 boards and i've not had any negative feedback
<davidm> prpplague, thanks, I'll pass that on
<prpplague> davidm: you can purchase the zippy2's via digikey as well
<prpplague> davidm: you were at the Nice meeting right?
<davidm> prpplague, cool, thanks
<davidm> Yes
<davidm> I was indeed
<cwillu_at_work> what does the rtc with battery do?  is it just supplying the battery to the tps, or is it a different device?
<cwillu_at_work> on the zipp2
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: seperate RTC device connected via i2c
<cwillu_at_work> ... why?
<persia> prpplague: Does it have a battery?
 * persia reads again
<cwillu_at_work> I guess it's a replaceable battery as opposed to the one you have to solder onto the beagle
<persia> Hurray!  It doesn't fail to boot with the current filesystems :)
<prpplague> persia: yes
<cwillu_at_work> but if you're soldering things on anyway
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: ??
<cwillu_at_work> prpplague, to put the expansion header onto the beagle
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: ahh indeed
<cwillu_at_work> main difference between zippy and zippy2 is the 100mbit?
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: yea
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: the zippy uses the enc28j60 from microchip and the zippy2 uses a micrel part
 * cwillu_at_work considers possibilities
<cwillu_at_work> possibilities such as btrfs raid across two mmc cards :p
<prpplague> sata seems to be an item i am getting alot of requests for
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: we also have the trainer board if you are into hacking hardware - http://www.elinux.org/BeagleBoard_Trainer
<cwillu_at_work> sata would be nice, although I don't have much use for it myself
<cwillu_at_work> prpplague, is it sensitive to the length of the connection?  I.e., could I run a two inch ribbon cable between beagle and zippy2?
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: yea you could
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: or even use some right angle connectors
<cwillu_at_work> hmm, I guess, ya
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: no more than about 6 to 8 inches
<hrw> prpplague: can zippy2 and trainer be stacked on one bb?
<prpplague> hrw: not currently
<prpplague> hrw: we are looking at doing a board so you can mount them side by side
<cwillu_at_work> prpplague, too bad the connector is already soldered onto the zippy2
<cwillu_at_work> prpplague, specifically, keeping the right-angle connectors on top would recover significant vertical clearance
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: we have a small right angle pcb we use inhouse for some testing
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: we had considered making it available on the web site
<cwillu_at_work> I don't follow
<cwillu_at_work> like _||__[]_ ?
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: yea
<cwillu_at_work> okay, you missed my point :)
<cwillu_at_work> I want the connectors on the populated sides of both boards, so that I can have them sitting lower in their cases :)
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: ahh
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: i follow
<prpplague> cwillu_at_work: that could be done with a small board
<Vazz> hello, i've got a question: how to build rootfs of debian squeeze from scratch if I've got fedora 12 on my desktop now?
<cwillu_at_work> Vazz, debootstrap is meant to do that
<cwillu_at_work> rootstock is basically a wrapper around it to make things easier
<ogra> rootstock wont work on fedora
<cwillu_at_work> it will with the right things in the right places
<persia> debootstrap will.
<ogra> it has dependencies fedora wont fulfill
<Vazz> so only debootstrap method?
<ogra> right, rather take the harder part and use debootstrap
<Vazz> yum install debootstrap? : D
<ogra> its less work to bring up on fedora but more work setting up the system afterwards
<Vazz> hmm i think there's no script for squeeze in debootstrap
<Vazz> can i install squeeze with it?
<prpplague> orbarron: has nicolas been over by your desk already?
<orbarron> prpplague: not yet but should stop by later today...
<prpplague> orbarron: let me know if he stops over there
<Vazz> i've downloaded new version of debootstrap from webpage, it downloaded packages...then W: Failure trying to run: chroot /home/arek/d_db mount -t proc proc /proc
<Vazz> any advices?
<cwillu_at_work> you'll have to --foreign --arch-armel
<cwillu_at_work> otherwise it'll try to use arm binaries to install the system on your very-much-not-an-arm system
<cwillu_at_work> then on first boot you'll do a debootstrap --second-stage
<Vazz> thx
<Vazz> so now i have to boot it on my arm devce and debootstrap --second-strage?
<cwillu_at_work> yes;  probably/may need to boot it with an explicit init=/bin/bash
<Vazz> "debug rootdelay=2 init=/bin/bash root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 fbcon=rotate:1 mem=64M@0xa0000000 mem=64M@0xb0000000"
<Vazz> thats part of my startup.txt
<Vazz> and it's saying that 'unable to open initial console' then kernel panic
<cwillu_at_work> use "rootwait" instead of "rootdelay=2"; try dropping the fbcon bit, not sure why you'd need that
<cwillu_at_work> might need to specify "console=ttyS2,115200n8" or somesuch
<Vazz> fbcon rotates my screen : )
<cwillu_at_work> what hardware is this on?
<Vazz> toshiba g900
<cwillu_at_work> can't help you there then :p
<cwillu_at_work> but you'll probably have to muck with the console
<Vazz> : /
<Vazz> with rootwait same thing like before
<cwillu_at_work> yes, that's just a "doing the right thing" thing, not to fix your problem
<cwillu_at_work> rootdelay=2 is a hack, rootwait is the fix
<Vazz> hmm
<cwillu_at_work> and neither is related to your current problem :p
<Vazz> thats not good :D
<inhand1> In trying to run Ubuntu ARM NetInstall on a BeagleBoard, USB does not seem to be working. Neither OTG nor HOST. Without mouse or keyboard, it is a little tough to click the OK button. Is this a bug in the kernel?
 * sveinse is wondering if Beagleboard has the TI feature in which it requires a HUB to do USB1.1...
<sveinse> Try connecting via a HUB and see if you get kbd+mouse then
<sveinse> I don't know id that's the case, but I'd give it a go
<inhand1> I am using a powered hub.
<sveinse> inhand1: Sorry then, I don't know. Best of luck
<sveinse> Uhm. Do you know if the HUB is 1.1 or 2.0?
<inhand1> it is 2.0
#ubuntu-arm 2010-04-28
<DanaG>   * Add a new 'fixrtc' script that tries to set the system clock forward based on the last mount time of the root disk; without this kludge, systems without a working RTC will end up in a perpetual reboot loop. Thanks to Dave Martin <Dave.Martin@arm.com> for the patch.  LP: #563618.
<DanaG> nice
<DanaG> hmm, now how do I make the beagle use the flashkernel kernel?
<DanaG> And what bootargs does it want?
<persia> DanaG: flash-kernel *should* write the kernel to the SD card and set the bootargs.  Which bit isn't working?
<DanaG> Hmm, does it write to SD, or to NAND, or both?
 * persia checks, but thought it wrote to SD
<DanaG> Can't find /boot/vmlinuz---help and /boot/initrd.img---help
<DanaG> HAR.
<persia> Seems to be NAND only, actually.
<persia> Aha!  That's a different issue.
<DanaG> I looked in flash kernel, and don't see where it sets boot args.
<persia> Neither do I, really.
<persia> TO me it looks like it runs mkimage, adn then copies the result.
<hrw> morning
<ogra> lool, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rootstock/+bug/570588/comments/6 do you have any idea about that one ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 570588 in rootstock (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "/usr/bin/rootstock: line 195: 13642 Segmentation fault qemu-system-arm $QEMUOPTS -append "${APPEND}" > $QEMUFIFO 2>&1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
 * ogra hasnt seen anything like that
<lool> ogra: Hey
<ogra> ho
<lool> ogra: Just FYI I tested the lucid omap image on my beagleboard and it didn't boot
<lool> I think the boot script uses the source command which I dont have support for in the default u-boot
<ogra> ugh, thats a C4 ?
<lool> yes
<lool> I dont think I ever replaced the u-boot in flash
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BeagleNetbookInstall should work then
<ogra> i'm sure all C4 u-boots have hush shell support
<lool> I actually have a box of c4s here
 * ogra just looks at http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF06a/12454-12454-321959-338927-3640405-4063703.html
<ogra> HP does a very good job of not giving *any* info about the marvell CPU used in these devices
<hrw> Marvel armv7a lacks neon
<ogra> lool, can you try the stuff under "Preparation work" wrt uboot on the wikipage
<ogra> hrw, yes, but we have armada/dove support while we dont have kirkwood support in ubuntu
<hrw> lool: which uboot ver you have on c4?
<ogra> that device might make a nice dev platform if it would be dove
<hrw> this is not a kirkwood I think.
<hrw> never herd of kirkwood with gfx inside
<ogra> well, i would expect the same regarding the 1.2GHz
<lool> ogra: sorry, it's a C3 not a C4
<lool> I have C4 here with which we will try
<hrw> openrd-base/client uses XGI chipset for video
<ogra> but there is no concrete doc that tells anything about the CPU at all
<hrw> armada 100/500/1000 fits
<ogra> lool, C4 should work out of the box ... though note that flash-kernel rewrites the uboot config and there is no "restore" command (i didnt have teh time to rewrite it to use teh existing u-boot vars, i'll do that for 10.0+), better save the printenv output if you want to restore
 * ogra will add fw_backup_env and fw_restore_env commands to uboot-envtools on 10.10
<hrw> ogra: newegg has them cheaper: http://www.biz.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16859105659
<suihkulokki> hrw: iirc that hp is essentially openrd-client
<hrw> suihkulokki: but openrd-client has separate videoram iirc
<suihkulokki> hrw: like that hp has
<ogra> heh, "you save $20" ...  "shipping costs $10"
<ogra> funny
<hrw> http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/HP-t5745-and-HP-t5325/ says kirkwood
<suihkulokki> http://my.opera.com/bhtooefr/blog/hp-t5325-thin-client-risc-os-and-maybe-combining-the-two-or-just-running-linu
<suihkulokki> includes link to dmesg
<ogra> 1.2 GHz Marvell 88F6281 Kirkwood SoC aha
<ogra> so its a sheeva on steroids
<ogra> not ubuntu then :/
<hrw> yep
<cooloney> ogra and hrw, mouser cancelled our order for beagle board
<ogra> who is mouser ?
<cooloney> because they cannot ship it to china due to some US export law
<ogra> bah
<cooloney> or mouser is a similar courier like digikey
<cooloney> or distributor
<hrw> cant they ship it to europe/us office and then let company take care of it?
<Mike^> cooloney, if you'd like to I can try to arrange you cheap cm-t35 (http://compulab.co.il/t3530/html/t3530-cm-datasheet.htm
<cooloney> Mike^: oh, man, that is nice
<ogra> err
<ogra> note that the only omap we dont support is the cm-t35
<ogra> (in the omap3 series)
<Mike^> ogra, right :) great thanks :)
<cooloney> Mike^: as ogra said, we can ramp up ubuntu on cm-t35
<ogra> http://ograblog.wordpress.com/2010/04/23/unleash-the-beagles/#comment-246
 * ogra just was pointed to the fact a minute ago
<ogra> i'll have to ask amit why he didnt enable it, i guess he had reasons for it
<Mike^> ogra, maybe becase it has display support merged after 2.6.33
<ogra> ah, yeah, that might be
<ogra> an i guess it doesnt come with the 256M it supports by default, does it ?
<ogra> amitk, heh, speaking of the devil
<ogra> amitk, http://ograblog.wordpress.com/2010/04/23/unleash-the-beagles/#comment-246
<Mike^> ogra, it has 256M by default
<ogra> ah, the spec says 64-256
<Mike^> but can be assmebled with 64 and 128 if the customer will ask
<ogra> ok
<Mike^> ogra, possible display is not the issue, because e.g iegp2 has no display either in 2.6.33...
<cooloney> Mike^: is there any big difference between cm-t35 and beagle board?
<cooloney> maybe kernel is not a big problem,
<cooloney> ubuntu needs display, right?
<ogra> depends what you want to do with it :)
<ogra> we have netinstall and server images for omap to use it headless
<Mike^> cooloney: t35 has TPS69030 instead of TWL4030 that beagle has, but on the other side it has on-board wifi and Ethernet :)
<amitk> ogra: I know about it, there's some bug with the alsa init in the CM_T35 board, making the driver modular doesn't work. So I had to remove it completely.
<ogra> amitk, mind to comment ?
<amitk> If someone has a fix, I'll take it. Else I'll need some time to fix it
<cooloney> Mike^: yeah, that is better, i think
<cooloney> amitk: i think Mike^ is the man
<hrw> Mike^: tps69xxx and twl4030 use same drivers
<Mike^> hwr, right, but tps69030 has less features than twl4030
<Mike^> cooloney: I'll talk to our sales guys and send you an e-mail after that
<Mike^> amitk: do you remember what was the bug with audio?
 * XorA|gone points to the ASoC maintainer sitting on this channel :-)
<hrw> ;DD
<lool> ogra: sorry, got distracted, machine crashed and more
<ogra>  ouch
<lool> ogra: So my board doesn't boot of the box with the lucid image
<lool> but a C4 out of digikey does
<lool> ogra: So you're all good
<lool> It's probably specific to C3
<lool> older u-boot or so
<ogra> lool, and for your board, just look at boot.scr and type the commands on the uboot prompt :)
<lool> ogra: Well ISTR it was "source" failing
<ogra> right, i'll write the flash-uboot-x-loader wikipage today :)
<ogra> so you can upgrade if you want to
<hrw> ogra: http://www.angstrom-distribution.org/demo/beagleboard/README.txt is good base for it
<ogra> luckily we dont need hush shell support in our setup
<ogra> hrw, hmm, for the variant on the prompt at least, i aslo want to do it from a running system
<cooloney> Mike^: thanks a lot, man. heh
<ogra> but first i have to test server and netinst images :)
<ogra> lool, btw, did you see my ping from this morning ?
<ogra> ogra> lool, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rootstock/+bug/570588/comments/6 do you have any idea about that one ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 570588 in rootstock (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "/usr/bin/rootstock: line 195: 13642 Segmentation fault qemu-system-arm $QEMUOPTS -append "${APPEND}" > $QEMUFIFO 2>&1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ogra> i have never seen something like that
<lool> ogra: that rings a bell
<ogra> looks very scary
<lool> ogra: what's triggering this?
<lool> which command?
<hrw> ogra: can you remind me rootstock page? I will try
<ogra> seems its the start of the VM
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<ogra> note that he uses a script with bashisms (i have an SRU already for that, didnt notice when i merged the patch) but thats shouldnt affect anything at that point
<ogra> (it causes the "...initrd.img-*': No such file or directory")
<hrw> time to install lucid in VM
<ogra> time to install lucid on your beagles !
 * ogra still doesnt see many omap related bugs ... i would expect more 
<hrw> ogra: my C3 refuses to see usb devices
<ogra> install to SD :)
<ogra> the netinstall offers that
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BeagleNetInstall
<XorA> heh, first requirement on that page is a usb device
 * XorA offers ogra more coffee
<ogra> *slurp*
<ogra> ok, you need a NIC ... indeed
 * ogra slaps forehead
<hrw> and it has "attach keyboard"
<ogra> well, you can change the comdline in boot.scr and use serial
<ogra> but no NIC is indeed a showstopper for a netinstall
<hrw> I have 3 dm9601 usb network adapters
<XorA> someone hurry up and patch the kernel with zippy support :-)
<ogra> send beer to amitk  :)
<hrw> ogra: and zippy2
<ogra> send more beer to amitk :)
<amitk> Mike^: we had some problems booting beagle with CONFIG_OMAP_MUX. But CM_T32 depends on it. So we had to unfortunately disable the board. I hope to re-add that support sometime...
<XorA> although I can do what I did for zoom2 and boot lucid off the Angstrom kernel
<ogra> sure, you just lose all upgradeability
<XorA> but gain a lot of features
<ogra> might be but you might be screwed at some point using dist-upgrade
<ogra> depends how you installed
<XorA> well with no working USB Ive only got one choice to install and that rootstock with minimal image
<JaMa> lunch
<hrw> JaMa: you here too?
 * hrw checks again... this is not #oe channel?
<ogra> XorA, yeah, that wont set up the kernel or initramfs
<XorA> initramfs seems to be optional
<ogra> its not
<lool> ogra: I dont think the bashisms are the issue though  :-)
<ogra> make sure to never install encryptfs relared stuff :)
<ogra> lool, no, i just wanted to mention it
<lool> Ok
<lool> I'm afraid my qemu time shrunk considerably as of late
<ogra> since it spills an additional error in the log
<ogra> lool, forever or just because of release ?
<ogra> i thought its among your new responsibilities to care for virtualization
<amitk> XorA: There is a boot bug due to audio init here. And the driver can't be modular. The real fix is to move the omap_ctrl_* calls to the clock framework, IMO. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap/+bug/556482
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 556482 in linux-ti-omap (Ubuntu) "kernel crash when booting on AM3517-EVM (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<hrw> x86(-64) installer for lucid is nice
<XorA> amitk: prod lrg about that
<ogra> hrw, its the same as for ARM ...
<XorA> amitk: he is ASoC maintainer and inventor
<hrw> ogra: so far I did not had occasion to do anything with arm one
<ogra> ah
<amitk> XorA: aah, right. I think I met lrg at Plumbers Conf last year
<hrw> ah those good times when ASoC meant WM8xxx/WM9xxx chips used in zaurus devices
<XorA> amitk: he was there
<Mike^> ogra: i've tried netinstall yesterday and it crashed telling something like "no more free space" during packages install
<ogra> Mike^, what task did you select ? and how big was your disk ?
<Mike^> ogra, it was before task selection, as far as I understand it was during debootstrap
<ogra> (for a netbook task you should use 4G or more, minimal should have around 500MB at least)
<ogra> oh, weird
<ogra> how big was your disk then ?
<Mike^> a have 80G usb disk :)
<ogra> hmm, that should be plenty
<ogra> having a bug with the installer logs would be helpful
<lrg> amitk: the [  675.154052] Failed to add route LOUT->Line Out suggests the machine driver needs updating too
<Mike^> ogra, i'll try :)
<ogra> though if your HW isnt supported in the kernel it might be related
<Mike^> ogra, I've added my hw to the kernel I use for boot. And netbook mix works Ok
<ogra> hmm, k
<ogra> it might be d-i that needs to know about your HW too
<ogra> the archdetect command is used in many places in d-i and it gets its info from the Hardware line of 7proc/cpuinfo
<ogra> though "no more free space" is a weird error
<ogra> i can imagine it doesnt know what kernel to select if your board isnt in archdetect
<ogra> but that would be a different error msg
<Mike^> ogra, I don't remember exactly, I'm going to retry now and see what's going on there
 * Mike^ running Lucid netinstall
<ogra> tty4 has the log btw
 * ogra notices the time and considers some breakfast
<ogra> bbl
<amitk> lrg: ok, I'm not an audio expert. I'll fix the driver to be modular and then ping you for help.
<saeed> persia: ping
<persia> saeed: What's up?
<saeed> persia: hi there
<saeed> perisa: I tried to install openswan
<saeed> but it never finish after doing the "Setting up .."
<persia> saeed: You you ran `apt-get install openswan` and it never took you through the certificate setup?
<saeed> it did
<persia> OK.  At what point isn't it working for you, precisely?
<saeed> the apt-get install hangs after printing "Setting up openswan "
<persia> I'm confused.  When I install, I get debconf prompts for the certificate setup after "Setting up openswan".
<persia> And you say you got that, but also that it hangs at that point.  Could you paste a log or similar?
<saeed> persia: I've killed it. I'll retry and send you the log
<saeed> perisa: I'm in deadlock, I can't remove or purge openswan as dpkg is interrupted and I must run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<persia> OK.  What happens when you run `dpkg --configure -a`?
<saeed> but then that will try to resume the openswan installation which hangs again
<persia> saeed: Well, let's see if debugging helps :)  Try adding "set -x" near the top of /var/lib/dpkg/info/openswan.postinst
<Mike^> ogra: The netinstall seems to work now. Probably I've run it last time without the USB disk and MMC card has exploded. So, no bug report for now :)
<ogra> oki :)
<saeed> persia: apt-get remove worked, I tried also purge then re-install, it hangs before reaching the configuration setup
<saeed> CTRL+C doesn't help as well
<persia> So, if you purged, did it go through the certificate wizard this time again?
<saeed> no
<persia> But it did last time?
<saeed> the openswan install hangs at :/usr/lib/ipsec/rsasigkey 2048
<persia> OK.  What happens if you try to run that directly, rather than as part of the postinst?
<saeed> I tried strace /usr/lib/ipsec/rsasigkey 2048
<saeed> and it wait on /dev/random
<saeed> when I move the mouse
<saeed> I can see that it succeeded to read few bytes
<saeed> it seems I have no enough random devices on dove
<persia> Do you have a TPM or RNG on the board?
<saeed> no
<saeed> we don't have random generation device
<persia> Yeah, other than that you're stuck with disk read timings, keypress timings, mouse movements, and network checksums, which may not be much at all :(
<persia> Sometimes running `find / -name *gz -exec gzcat {} > /dev/null;` or similar can help, as it generates lots of IO.
<persia> Or start a torrent.
<saeed> persia: sometimes my system boots with network disabled
<saeed> I notices those errors on dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/423915/
<persia> That's unexpected.
<persia> Isn't that just the app_armour profiles?  I think that's normal.
<persia> I'm unsure why that would disable your network though.
<hrw> minimal ubuntu image is huge
<ogra> compared to ?
<hrw> OE ones/
<hrw> ?
<ogra> thats because ubuntu isnt optimized for embedded
<hrw> I know
<ogra> debian isnt much smaller
<ogra> and i doubt fedora or opensuse are
<hrw> but would be nice to fit in 256MB nand on beagle for example
<ogra> you can surely achieve that
<ogra> rip out the x86 specific parts, remove all docs etc
<ogra> i guess that would get you to around 100M
<hrw> drop python/perl if possible
<ogra> you shouldnt
<hrw> *if possible*
<ogra> python is an essential piece of ubuntu, many ubuntu specific apps use python
<ogra> (tha majority of ubuntu development is done in python)
<ogra> and perl is historically used in many apps
<persia> You should be able to get minimal in 256MB *easy*
<hrw> 270MB is so far what I have
<persia> Try --no-install-recommends
<hrw> 237MB after cleaning /var/lib/apt/lists/
<persia> Also, use a compressing filesystem on your NAND (e.g. ubifs)
<hrw> let me first check what can be safely removed
<ogra> hrw, /usr/share/doc ... /usr/share/man
<ogra> and as persia mentioned, avoid all recommends
<hrw>  /usr/share/{x11,locale,doc,man}
<persia> hrw: Really, it's easier to start over.  Do your initial install without recommends.
<hrw> sure
<ogra> ogra@osiris:~$ sudo du -chs /var/build/lucid-arm-chroot/
<ogra> 245M	/var/build/lucid-arm-chroot/
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> thats with nothing cleaned, plain debootstrapped chroot
<persia> with or without recommends?
<ogra> just plain qe,u-debootstrap
 * persia ended up with *exim4* in a sid chroot recently by not remembering to adjust this.
<ogra> *qemu
<persia> Right.  By default, it includes recommends.
<ogra> debootstrap ?
<persia> Yep.
<persia> At least when I debootstrapped sid a few days ago, I ended up with recommends.  I haven't debootstrapped lucid in a few weeks.
<persia> Actually, I might have done it only a week ago, but I didn't check for recommends then.
<ogra> hmm, minibase should solve that
<hrw> my new laptop is in delivery ;d
<Mike^> ogra: sid debootstarp is 159M after rm /var/cache/apt/*
<ogra> Mike^, that doesnt gain you much ... you will at least need to keep the package lists there
<ogra> (and apt-get update will recreate them)
<ogra> unless you dont plan to do anything with the system :)
<hrw> ncdu is nice tool to check space used
<Mike^> ogra: it's with the lists, just without *debs
<hrw> Mike^: 'apt-get clean' is better way
<ogra> yeah
<Mike^> ogra: in embedded one usually doesn't do 'apt-get something'
<Mike^> hrw: it was a quick test, and 'rm ' is faster than 'chroot /home/mike/arm/sid apt-get clean'
<hrw> yep
<ogra> ogra@osiris:/var/build$ sudo du -chs /var/build/lucid-minimal/
<ogra> 138M	/var/build/lucid-minimal/
<Mike^> lucid wins :)
<ogra> using:  sudo qemu-debootstrap --arch=armel --variant=minbase lucid lucid-minimal
<ogra> no idea if thats bootable though :)
<Mike^> hrw: the best I had with sid is ~350M with gdm and e17
<Mike^> ogra: most probably yes, the question if it's usable :)
<ogra> if it boots to a shell it will be :)
<hrw> for basic arm devel rootfs I would like to have few extras like evtest, tslib-bin
<ogra> well, that probably gets you to 150M
<persia> And the budget is probaly ~400MB if you use ubifs
<ogra> less if you use squashfs/tmpfs and aufs
<ogra> like 50M or so
<ogra> butu indeed that eats your ram
<ogra> *but
<persia> And isn't persistent.
<persia> And isn't optimised for NAND.
<ogra> you could have two partitions :)
 * persia stops adding to the list
<ogra> one ubi one squash
<ogra> rw goes to ubi
<persia> Why not just stick a squash image in the ubifs if you want to play that way: easier.  Still, no benefits from double-compression.
<ogra> oh, indeed
<ogra> i didnt think about stacking
<hrw> someone remember why 'make' is important?
<ogra> pfft, no need for make in shellscripts :P
<ogra> and dash is so tiny and fast
<hrw> but we got make by default
<persia> So we can build drivers if neceesary.
<persia> Some folk can't access the network until they do some DKMS magic.
<persia> Oh, and some stuff is implemented in make (it's a fine scripting language)
<lool> ogra: I'm not in charge of virtualization as a whole, no
<hrw> to be safely removed: aptitude with deps - 12MB
<ogra> lool, wrt arm indeed
<ogra> hrw, aptitude should die die die
 * lool uses aptitude every day
<ogra> shudder
<hrw> I would also kill console-setup/xkb-data/kbd - ~7MB
<hrw> console-terminus can be sacrified if space is needed - 800KB
<hrw> gnupg support another few MB
<ogra> only if you use serial only
<hrw> kernel has usable fonts so terminus can be dropped
<hrw> tasksel is next 3.5MB
<hrw> plymouth needs fixed deps to not depend on libdrm-{intel/radeon/noveuau} on ~x86(-64)
<persia> ogra: So, without aptitude, how do you do `aptitude why`?
<ogra> persia, why would i do aptitude why ?
<persia> Maybe you wouldn't.  I use why and why not frequenty to sort out issues each cycle.
<hrw> never used 'why' before ;D
 * Mike^ have kubuntu on omap. but it's really slow :(
<ogra> heh
<ogra> did you expect anything different ?
<XorA> turn off all that blending :-)
<Mike^> ogra: I have not patience to wait untill settings will open
<ogra> use netbook then :)
<Mike^> ogra: I used kubuntu-netbook
<ogra> ubuntu-netbook indeed :)
<Mike^> ubuntu-netbook is much faster
<hrw> hmm.. to get to <100MB would be hard
<hrw> no busybox in usable package
<Mike^> ogra: so, the only thing left to make me completely happy is to include cm-t35 into official ubunu omap kernel ;-)
<ogra> Mike^, well, if lrg gives amitk a fix for the audio issue that can happen in 10.10
<Mike^> ogra, amitk said it had somthing to do with CONFIG_OMAP_MUX rather than audio...
<hrw> muxing...
<Mike^> and, anyway, I was cheating, I had to apply two patches for headed configuration.
 * XorA hides under the table away from muxing
<ogra> oh, right the audio issue was AM3517-EVM
<XorA> muxing is a general issue for all omap devices, but I think beagleboard should be fixed these days to work
<Mike^> I thought beagle has all the muxing in the bootloaders
<XorA> Mike^: its also in the kernel, but for a long time was wrong
<Mike^> XoRA: that's why beagleboard doesn't boot with muxing enabled
<XorA> and it should be fixed in kernel on all omap3/4 devices as there is no guarantee there is a bootloader
<amitk> XorA: I know the MUX work, but do you remember if it went in in 2.6.34-rc?
<XorA> amitk: no, I lost track
<XorA> amitk: koen is normally a good person to ask about that kind of thing
<amitk> ok
<Mike^> amitk: do you remember by chance what was the problem with beagleboard and MUX?
<hrw> someone remember which package contains mk-sbuild?
<ogra> ubuntu-dev-tools iirc
<lool> Yes
<lool> hrw: FYI, packages.ubuntu.com let you query this
<hrw> right
 * ogra fixed the screenshot on the beagle page
<inhand1> has anyone tried installing Lucid on a BeagleBoard?
<ogra> inhand1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Beagle
<inhand1> orga, That is what I am working on. Have you done it?
<ogra> yes
<inhand1> I cannot seem to get any USB devices working during the install. Therefore, no keyboard, mouse, or network.
<ogra> which of the three images do you use ?
<ogra> and what beagle revision
<inhand1> I tried all three
<ogra> the images are all tested on a C4 beagle
<inhand1> beagle = C4
<ogra> ok
<ogra> powered hub ?
<inhand1> yes, on either OTG or Host
<ogra> (it wont work without)
<ogra> OTG isnt supported yet with that kernel
<inhand1> ok, that helps.
<ogra> but with powered hub attached to host port you should definately get kbd and mouse
<inhand1> can I get debug on the serial port?
<ogra> for the network it depends on your NIC, apparently GrueMaster just found that moschip NICs dont work
<ogra> you can, you need to edit boot.scr
<inhand1> i have asix and smsc LAN9514
<ogra> there is a section on the wikipage above
<ogra> asix works fine for me
<ogra> i just finished a netinstall test
<GrueMaster> ogra:  That's only on the netboot kernel.  The live image and installed image works fine.
<ogra> right
<ogra> the live image has all firmware available
<ogra> i think the netbook image only includes a subset
<ogra> i need to talk to amitk about that
<ogra> *netboot
<inhand1> do all three use the same boot kernel?
<jmcgee> anyone know if there is a group discount for UDS participants at the Dolce La Hulpe hotel?
<ogra> jmcgee, yes, it should be somewhere on the wikipage or a subpage
<ogra> inhand1, yes
<jmcgee> ogra: thanks, that's what I would have expected. will keep looking...
<ogra> amitk, could it be that we dont include all firmware or usb NIC drivers in our kernel build ?
<GrueMaster> ogra:  netboot is now working with my trendnet usb nic.
<GrueMaster> Thankfully, I have two usb nics.
<GrueMaster> Of different brands.
<ogra> great
<ogra> i havent even tried my moschip one yet
<ogra> the asix one fits better into the hub
<cwillu_at_work> oh where oh where has my rcn gone, oh where oh where could he be?
<amitk> ogra: which one doesn't work?
<ogra_cmpc> amitk, moschip
<ogra_cmpc> not sure which driver that is
<amitk> ogra_cmpc: I'm assuming it works on the desktop?
<ogra_cmpc> yep
<ogra_cmpc> i suspect we miss fw
<inhand1> ogra: thanks, I think it is a x-loader/u-boot customization we did or something else. I am using stock versions and I am into the installer
<inhand1> where are the list of mirrors? the default doesn't work
<ogra_cmpc> there are no (official) mirrors, ports.ubuntu.com is the only server holding armel packages
<inhand1> is path just '/'
<amitk> ogra_cmpc: CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830=m
<amitk> ogra_cmpc: could be linux-firmware? but that should be identical to the x86 package
<ogra_cmpc> amitk, i'll check in my next install test
<ogra_cmpc> i know the udebs are all there as they should be but probably not all content is in the udebs
<ogra_cmpc> inhand1, no, /ubuntu-ports
<ogra_cmpc> that should be preseeded by default though
<ogra> amitk, aha, MCS7830 seems not to be in the udeb
<ogra> drivers/net/usb only has pegasus asix and usbnet
<GrueMaster> That's what I said earlier.
<inhand1> ogra: thanks a lot. I got it working now. My network interface died after the DHCP.
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, right, its a packaging problem with the linux-ti-omap kernel
<GrueMaster> Is it the kernel or whatever generates the netboot initrd file?
<GrueMaster> The drivers are on the installed image.
<ogra_cmpc> no, its the packaging that adds files to the udeb
<ogra_cmpc> d-i uses the udeb files for adding drivers, apparently not all binaries end up in the usb-nic udeb
<ogra_cmpc> so you see it inly in d-i images ... live uses the full kernel package and no udebs
<GrueMaster> ah, ok.
<ogra_cmpc> (as the installed os does)
<Martyn> default@node1:~$ uname -a
<Martyn> Linux node1.i.smooth-stone.com 2.6.29-arm2-dirty #3 SMP PREEMPT Wed Apr 28 15:43:38 CDT 2010 armv7l GNU/Linux
<Martyn> default@node1:~$ more /proc/meminfo
<Martyn> MemTotal:         996036 kB
<Martyn> MemFree:          911756 kB
<Martyn> WOOHOO
<Martyn> got the tegra2 at what is pretty much max memory
<Martyn> default@node1:~$ more /proc/cmdline
<Martyn> mem=480M@0M mem=512M@512M nvmem=32M@480M vmalloc=32M video=tegrafb console=ttyS0,115200n8 console=tty0 usbcore.old_scheme_first=1 root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=172.17.28.140:/opt/nfsroot/node1 rw ip=:::::usb0:dhcp
<lool> wee
#ubuntu-arm 2010-04-29
<NCommander> eggonlea: you around?
<Amit_Karpe> While using ubuntu-netbook installation with debian-installer I found error saying /cdrom is not able to unmount.
<hrw> morning
<hrw> to unmount?
<Amit_Karpe> Is there any alternate way for latest lucid installation on beagle board ?
<Amit_Karpe> unmount
<Amit_Karpe> Should I write complete message ??
<hrw> no
<hrw> I just had a problem with ;'how to tell ubuntu installer that there is no cdrom'
<Amit_Karpe> "The Installer needs to commit changes to partition tables, but
<Amit_Karpe> cannot do so because partions on the following mount points could not be umounted:
<Amit_Karpe> <one blank line >
<Amit_Karpe> <one blank line >
<Amit_Karpe> "/cdrom"
<Amit_Karpe> I am using lucid-netbook-armel+omap.img from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-live/current/
<hrw> my beagleboard refuses to see usb devices so I did not installed yet
<Amit_Karpe> What is problem ?
<hrw> hubs (one on ehci, one on otg) got disconnect when rootfs is mounted
<Amit_Karpe> so you are using USB HDD ??
<hrw> no
<hrw> pendrive, keyboard, mouse, ethernet
<Amit_Karpe> ok
<ogra> hmm, sounds like he tried to install to the SD he is installing from
<ogra> lool, heh, remember the qemu segfault i showed you yesterday ? turns out the user changed rootstock to make qemu use 512M :P
<Amit_Karpe> I want to test any Lucid image installation on Beagle Board. Which is the best method ?
<ogra> if he wouldnt always vanish after asking i could actually answer :P
<hrw> I am installing kubuntu now... but on x86-64 and from usbstick not sd
<ogra> that takes out all the slowness fun
<hrw> but still require some hacking if you want to have crypto lvm
<ogra> yeah, use alternate for that if you are lazy :)
<hrw> if you have cd
<ogra> iirc usb-creator should be able to turn alternate into a USB image
<hrw> anyway I had usbstick with lucid/x86-64 ubuntu which I used for tests so I just unpacked alternate cd into it
<hrw> usb-creator was a tool which I found after making bootable stick ;d
<ogra> heh
<hrw> first one was made with usb-creator so it was just change of contents of stick
<ogra> yeah
<hrw> and then google for 'how to tell installer that there is no cdrom drive'
 * ogra vanishes for more coffee
<ogra_cmpc> Amit_Karpe, hey
<rcn-ee> cwillu_at_work, ping...  (thumbs up or down on the 2.6.33.3 image on your overo? ;) )
<Amit_Karpe> hi
<rcn-ee> hey ogra, been talking with a couple guys at esc...  they've been getting some cdrom mount issues with the Netinstall, have you seen anything similar or know what they are doing wrong? ;)
<Amit_Karpe> Yes, I am facing same prob ( cdrom mount ).
<ogra_cmpc> nope, i havent had such issues, did they use the shipped boot.scr file ?
<rcn-ee> not sure... and i can't test ideas since my beagles are 13 hours away.....
<ogra_cmpc> it sets a preseed option you need
<ogra_cmpc> if they dont use the boot.scr they should at least make sure to use the cmdline thats set in there
<Amit_Karpe> I use image and instruction from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BeagleNetbookInstall
<rcn-ee> he normally runs Angstrom, so it's enabled for boot.scr... i know that much... I'm assuming he copied all three files...
<ogra_cmpc> Amit_Karpe, netbook != netinstall :)
<Amit_Karpe> And after booting I can see debian-installer screen, after partition I get error
<ogra_cmpc> Amit_Karpe, how is your HW setup
<ogra_cmpc> netbook needs to install to a USB key/disk
<ogra_cmpc> you cant install to the SD you boot from with it
<Amit_Karpe> k
<Amit_Karpe> Got it.
<rcn-ee> ahh.. that makes sense.. i bet he did that too...  need a quick faq on the Netbook install page.. ;)
<ogra_cmpc> only the netinstall variant supports that
<ogra_cmpc> (netinstall is small enough to live completely in RAM so it doesnt need the SD after boot, netBOOK is a live system that needs the SD mounted the whole install time)
<rcn-ee> The NetbookInstall method is going to be radically different for some of these angstrom guys. ;)  (using a usb stick to install to sd)
<ogra_cmpc> i though the notes i added at the top of the wikipages were enough .... seems i need to rephrase that
<rcn-ee> it's just new and different.. ;)
<ogra_cmpc> yeah
<ogra_cmpc> i didnt take that into account :)
<ogra_cmpc> i think d-i is also strange for people not used to it
<Amit_Karpe> now I am getting little bit :)
<rcn-ee> Yeap it is.. in the debian wiki i just ended up walking people thru every d-i step..  talking with my boss's and ti, i think we are going to do a youtube video to demostrate the NetInstall method...
<ogra_cmpc> yeah, might make sense
<ogra_cmpc> though mind you, netinstall is really slow if you want more than just a minimal system
<hrw> d-i is easy
<ogra_cmpc> i tried an ubuntu-netbook install with it yesterday, even with local package proxy that took 6h to USB key
<hrw> boot-floppies were ugly
<ogra_cmpc> heh, yeah
<Amit_Karpe> BTW: ServerInstall the same which launch d-i  ??
<rcn-ee> yeah it is...  It's reliable for x11 image's at the moment.. ;)  ouch... 6hours? crazy..
<ogra_cmpc> Amit_Karpe, server install uses d-i as well, yes
<lool> ogra: 512m > ah that explains why it sounded familiar
<ogra_cmpc> i would recommend netinstall for having a minimal developer system with openssh server if you have network
<Amit_Karpe> k
<ogra_cmpc> server install for the same if you dont have network
<rcn-ee> say, still catching up the irc logs... where we luckly enough to get the rtc_ignore boot variable into lucid for today's release?
<ogra_cmpc> and the netbook install if you really want to play with the netbook UI
<ogra_cmpc> rcn-ee, nom we use a different approach ... i added a function to initramfs, just use the ficrtc bootoption
<ogra_cmpc> *fixrtc
<ogra_cmpc> it sets the clock to the last mount time of the disk before running fsck
<rcn-ee> okay fixrtc, wasn't sure on the name...  just add it to the bootargs's i'm assuming?
<ogra_cmpc> yes
<ogra_cmpc> the ubuntu installers do that by default
<ogra_cmpc> for maverick upstream will fix fsck properly
<rcn-ee> sweet..  i'll remove my tweak and use that for the image tomorrow.. ;)
<Amit_Karpe> server install : will help me if my Lan to USB is not working .
<ogra_cmpc> right
<ogra_cmpc> it has all server packages in the image
<Amit_Karpe> I had tried netinstall but my network was not detected.
<rcn-ee> Amit_Karpe, which device by chance?
<ogra_cmpc> Amit_Karpe, yeah there is a bug with the linux package
<ogra_cmpc> it doesnt include all USB NIC drivers it should
<ogra_cmpc> asic and pegasus NICs will work
<Amit_Karpe> JP108 ....
 * ogra_cmpc sees ericm|ubuntu joining and waits for ericm|opensuse and ericm|fedora
<Amit_Karpe> devicom DM 9601 USB Ethernet
<Amit_Karpe> *davicom DM9601 USB Ethernet
<ogra_cmpc> yeah, probably no driver in the udeb
 * ericm|ubuntu sees ogra_cmpc there and waits for ogra_beagle and ogra_babbage :-)
<ogra_cmpc> haha
<Amit_Karpe> ok.
<Amit_Karpe> Then any other way ....
<ogra_cmpc> use server or netbook installs
<rcn-ee> ah yeah the evil 9601... Amit_Karpe does yours get hot enough to boil coffee?  With my NetInstall script it got about half way before over heating.....
<ogra_cmpc> or find another NIC
<hrw> dm9601 are nice cause they are cheap
<hrw> but only 7Mbps transfer ;(
<hrw> I have 3 of those
<Amit_Karpe> I have not experience, such high heat.
<Amit_Karpe> fine, I will try another NIC.
<Mike^> ogra_cmpc: use USB hard disks :) the kubuntu-netbook netinstall took  me less than 2 hours, and most of the time it spend on the downloads
<Amit_Karpe> ogra_cmpc: Do you have qemu versatile kernel for Lucid ?
<ogra_cmpc> well, i have a local package proxy, download took only 10mins :)
<ogra_cmpc> Amit_Karpe, yeap
<ogra_cmpc> its linked from the rootfs from scratch page (see topic)
<Amit_Karpe> wget http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/lucid/main/installer-armel/current/images/versatile/netboot/vmlinuz
<ogra_cmpc> RIGHT
<Amit_Karpe> thx
<ogra_cmpc> oops
<ogra_cmpc> sorry for the caps
<Amit_Karpe> so that is uploaded on 	26-Apr-2010 .
<ogra_cmpc> yep
<ogra_cmpc> current/ always points to the latest
<Amit_Karpe> Few days back I was trying creating armel rootfs tarball  for Lucid ( by following instructions http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu )
<Amit_Karpe> k
<Amit_Karpe> But every time it face some & other problems. some mouthplay error while booting .....
<Amit_Karpe> or some problem creating image ( saying gnome package problem )......
<ogra_cmpc> mountall you mean
<Amit_Karpe> Are those all problems solved ?
<ogra_cmpc> yeah, rootstock (or rather qemu) has a bug that it hangs when installing bigger tasks
<ogra_cmpc> we still havent found a solution
<Amit_Karpe> k
<ogra_cmpc> so you need to install ubuntu-minimal and then add on top what you need in a VM or on real HW
<Amit_Karpe> yes
<ogra_cmpc> but that way should work fine
<Amit_Karpe> It will be great if I can test all apps in qemu then I would like to install on beagle ......
<ogra_cmpc> i need to fix a bug rcn-ee introduced though, that will go into an SRU soon
<Amit_Karpe> so lets say latest Lucid  prebuilt image should work ?
<ogra_cmpc> (if you try to use a kernel deb there will be issues atm)
<ogra_cmpc> if you build minimal it will work fine, yes
<rcn-ee> ogra_cmpc, which issues, it's working for the stuff I'm doing at the moment..
<ogra_cmpc> rcn-ee, your determining of the kernel version uses a bash function
<ogra_cmpc> rootstock isnt a bash script ... its posix compliant
<ogra_cmpc> (we call that a "bashism" in debian/ubuntu world)
<hrw> rcn-ee: use rootstock with dash
<rcn-ee> ahh..  that's very possible then... By using Angstrom's scripts on all my development PC's dash has long dissappeared, so yes, i would have missed that... crap...
<rcn-ee> rcn-ee stuck between two communitiess...
<ogra_cmpc> KVERS=`chroot ${ROOT} dpkg -l linux-image-2\*|grep ^i|awk '{print $2}'|sed 's/linux-image-//'`
<Amit_Karpe> So can  I say if I used prebuild image with you suggested qemu kernel then I must able to see basic Lucid in qemu.
<ogra_cmpc> thats a posix compliant way we use in the livecd-rootfs script
<ogra_cmpc> can easily be adjusted to work in rootstock
<ogra_cmpc> Amit_Karpe, yes
<XorA> rcn-ee: Angstrom shouldnt have any bashisms either, at one point we were actually totally clean
<Amit_Karpe> Thanks ogra_cmpc & rcn-ee . I will try and update you.
<ogra_cmpc> what shell does angstrom use ? ash/busybox ?
<ogra_cmpc> or also dash ?
<rcn-ee> that should work, all my builds are based off deb-pkg so the dpkg -l flag should work... pre 2.6.31 i was using make-kpkg, which would lock rootstock..
<ogra_cmpc> ah
<rcn-ee> Not sure what Angstrom uses's inside the beagle.. but the build scripts check for bash/dash and recommend to use bash over dash...  Now wheither the scripts are complient now and the warning isn't needed i don't know..
<rcn-ee> the key is, user addes a random http link, we pull out the kernel image name, extract/install that, and build a uInitrd...
<ogra_cmpc> right
<rcn-ee> ogra_cmpc, (playing with dash)  if we only do a 'dpkg -x' vs's a 'dpkg -i' does it still show up with 'dpkg -l'
<ogra_cmpc> nope, you need to extract it from /boot/vmlinuz
<hrw> ogra_cmpc: ash from busybox mostly
<ogra_cmpc> ah
<hrw> ogra_cmpc: but many users install bash
<ogra_cmpc> ash shouldnt be so much different from dash
<rcn-ee> ah true, we can get the version from that, since there should be a /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32...
<ogra_cmpc> right
<ogra_cmpc> just split at the dash
<rcn-ee> so we just scan that, there is a possibilty of two (versatile's from qemu and the extracted deb's) so update-initramfs might have to do both..
<XorA> rcn-ee: the issue is certain upstreams kept "fixing" their libtool to be full of bashisms
<ogra_cmpc> well, you can always call it under bash
<ogra_cmpc> its just ugly but will work
<rcn-ee> Yeap, and then some developers like me don't notice that and help bring some of those into dash systems.. ;)
<ogra_cmpc> in ubuntu you always have both shells installed, dash is just the default for all system script since its a lot faster
<ogra_cmpc> as long as your script uses /bin/bash at the top its no issue at all
<rcn-ee> ogra_cmpc, Removing lines 380 and 381 and setting KERNEL_IMG_REL=`ls /boot/ | grep vmlinuz|sed 's/vmlinuz-//'` seems like it would work, unless there is more then two vmlinuz's '|tail -1' would get hopefully get the later then versatiles...
<ogra_cmpc> "hopefully" doesnt sound so good :)
<ogra_cmpc> do your kernels use the -omap suffix like ubuntus ?
<rcn-ee> They are always formed like... linux-image-2.6.34-rc5-0_1.0sid_armel.deb
<ogra_cmpc> hmm
<ogra_cmpc> i mean the vmlinuz file
<ogra_cmpc> in ubuntu its always /boot/vmlinuz-$version-$flavour
<ogra_cmpc> well
<ogra_cmpc>  /boot/vmlinuz-$version-$abi-$flavour
<rcn-ee> they end up being: ls /boot/ | grep vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.31.5-x5.1
<rcn-ee> where, $flavour, is my tweak bump...
<rcn-ee> although, a 'uname -r' would give us the versatile kernel, so we can grep that one out....
<ogra_cmpc> KVER=$(basename $(ls -1 /boot/vmlinuz-2*-omap|tail -1)|sed 's/vmlinuz-//')
<ogra_cmpc> that would be a safe one for ubuntu kernels
<rcn-ee> true..  on  mine i use vmlinuz-2*-x* (jaunty/karmic) vmlinuz-2*-l* (lucid and probally maverick) with a -dx* and -dl* for development kernels, but it would be nice to check for that for any other 3rd party building kernel package via deb-pkg...
<ogra_cmpc> though i would do it differently
<ogra_cmpc> kernelfile=$(basename $(ls -1 /boot/vmlinuz-2*-omap|tail -1))
<ogra_cmpc> kver=${kernelfile#*-}
<ogra_cmpc> saving the sed invocation
<rcn-ee> actually, when running rootstock, does a /boot/vmlinuz-* for the versatile kernel actually show up in the root file system?
<ogra_cmpc> no
<ogra_cmpc> it is only used on the qemu cmdline
<ogra_cmpc>  /boot is empty by default (note that rootstock was never supposed to handle kernels, it should only build a rootfs)
<rcn-ee> okay.. then we don't have worry about that one..  it's only if the package selection automaticilly adds one do we get a second /boot/vmlinuz-* entry..
<rcn-ee> so: http://pastebin.com/F2EB2haD should be enough..  wish i was home with a fast pc/net to test...
<rcn-ee> and watching the NetInstall, it looks like it grep's the cpu core before ever extacting any of the linux-image-(dove,freescale,omap) so /boot/vmlinuz should remain empty from those...
<Mike^> amitk: ping
<Amit_Karpe> ya
<Amit_Karpe> ping was not for me sorry.
<amitk> Mike^: hi
<Mike^> amitk: I have some patches to enable cm-t35 in ubuntu kernel and really ugly patch that should make beagleboard boot with CONFIG_OMAP_MUX enabled
<amitk> Mike^: send it to kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com and we can review them
<Mike^> amitk: 10x
<amitk> Mike^: also, file a bug in LP so we have a way to track this problem
<Amit_Karpe> ogra_cmpc: I got error for prebuilt image -->
<Amit_Karpe>  "init: playmount main process (44) killed by SEGV signal
<Amit_Karpe> init: playmouth-splash main process (215) terminated with status 2"
<lool> Amit_Karpe: Fixes for this have been identified
<lool> Amit_Karpe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/567592
<lool> patches from cjwatson
<Amit_Karpe> k
<lool> Will take some time til they land in ubunut
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 567592 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/urandom/random-seed': Read-only file system (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New]
<lool> it was identified as not breaking things too dramatically, but it theortically could
<ogra> its definately ugly though
<ogra> we should have switched to plymouth in karmic
<lool> ogra: Ok, let me travel back in time!
<ogra> but who could predict how ugly it is :)
<Amit_Karpe> now I have to wait till things get settle down :(
<lool> Amit_Karpe: Why?  Does it cause any side effect?
<ogra> it shouldnt
<Amit_Karpe> I just stops
<Amit_Karpe> BTW: Did I tell, that I am using that in Qemu.
<ogra> oh, k
<Amit_Karpe> Also same image I was using on BB, it stops
<lool> Amit_Karpe: The stopping is unrelated
<lool> Amit_Karpe: Do you have network setup?
<ogra> in the graphical qemu or with --nographic ?
<lool> Amit_Karpe: /etc/network/interfaces with an eth0 stanza, or network-manager installed?
<Amit_Karpe> in graphical
<Amit_Karpe> No. auto lo
<Amit_Karpe> iface lo inet loopback
<lool> Amit_Karpe: You might want to add an eth0 one as well
<Amit_Karpe> With hardware it says filesystem check [fsck] error 4 ...... and it stops
<lool> but lo is the critical one
<lool> ah, fs check
<lool> Amit_Karpe: Do you have a RTC clock?
<Amit_Karpe> So while booting with BB prebuild iamge i.e. RC minimal stops coz of filesystem error.
<Amit_Karpe> on BB ?
<Amit_Karpe> Where should I check for RTC clock ?
<lool> sorry, I meant RTC clock battery
<lool> does your beagle have a soldered battery on it?
<Amit_Karpe> no
<Amit_Karpe> BT1 is free
<Amit_Karpe> lool, This is my BB error for prebuilt image : http://pastebin.com/jW7FMvKN
<lool> Amit_Karpe: That's an unclean fs, needs to be fsck-ed manually
<lool> fsck it on your desktop or recreate it or fix it manually?
<Amit_Karpe> k
<ogra> Amit_Karpe, thats all with rootstock images, right ?
<lool> Amit_Karpe: You want the "fixrtc" cmdline option to avoid the fsck on boot too
<ogra> right, i was about to say that :)
<Amit_Karpe> so I should add "fixrtc" into ubuntu.cmd file ??
<Amit_Karpe> k
<sebjan> amitk: ping
<amitk> sebjan: pong
<sebjan> amitk: Hi, I would like to take on of our 'standard' defconfig file and change it to anú'ubuntu' one
<sebjan> amitk: do you have directions for this, or a tool to help?
<amitk> sebjan: right, I'll answer your email now. Been a little busy with testing our release going out today.
<sebjan> amitk: ok, thanks!
<cwillu_at_work> damn, I missed him
 * ogra really enjoys the silence in here compared to #ubuntu-release-party
<mopdenacker> :-)
<amitk> ogra: reading the release-party channel is an exercise is speed reading..
<amitk> *in
<ogra> like booting without quiet and splash in lucid :)
<amitk> heh, yeah a linux bootup
<ian_brasil> ogra: try ubuntu-mobile if you really wanna relax
<ogra> lol, yeah
<dmart> JamieBennett: hi there, do you know when the london launch party starts?
<ogra> dmart, i'd bet once we launched :)
<JamieBennett> dmart: no idea :)
<dmart> approximately?
<JamieBennett> dmart: I'll find out
<dmart> thanks!
<JamieBennett> dmart: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/121/detail/
<dmart> 8pm then
 * dmart gets confused by all this UTC
<JamieBennett> dmart: just remember we are +1 atm ;)
<ogra> heh
<dmart> Indeed.  Remembering is the hard part :)
<JamieBennett> :)
<dmart> Especially when the times look nearly right... if we were +10 is would be harder to forget!
<dmart> anyway, thanks
<ogra> you should just sell greenwich to australia or so :)
<ogra> wow, over 1200 ppl in #ubuntu-release-party ... thats definately a new record
<dmart> NCommander: hey there, I found something on the OOo build issue...
<NCommander> dmart: ack, OOO!
 * NCommander runs through a wall in fear
<NCommander> dmart: (whatcha find?)
<dmart> Ramana couldn't see why -fno-omit-frame-pointer was being used... I rebuild the segfaulting object without it and that made the segfault go away
<dmart> I'm doing a full rebuild to see what happens
<ogra> iirc thats a defualt
<dmart> It is, but we're not sure why.  I grepped for problem asm poking the "fp" or "r11" registers, but found nothing interesting
<dmart> The cpp_uno bridge's makefile explicitly adds -fno-omit-frame-pointer back, but it might be genuinely needed there.  I haven't attempted to touch that.
<dmart> Anyway, I'll let you guys know if anything interesting happens...
<NCommander> dmart: if it works, we'll look at an SRU for OOo *shiver*
<NCommander> dmart: thanks for putting engineering resources on this
<dmart> NCommander: haven't really spent much time, but it at least seemed worth reproducing the segfault and trying to see how it falls over.  Dunno if the changed compiler options will really fix it, but we'll see
<ogra> wow, 1400 people in #ubuntu-release-party
<ogra> thats definately a new record
<NCommander> dmart: we can put our heads together at UDS
<dmart> sure
<dmart> Ramana will be there too
<NCommander> ogra: 1401 now ;-)
<ogra> yeah, saw you :)
<NCommander> dmart: oh good, I owe him a beer
<dmart> ogra: I joined to make up the numbers, but it's all in a foreign language ;)
<ogra> its scrolls so fast, easy to miss :)
<ogra> dmart, lol
<dmart> Full of guys joining to ask how many people there are in the channel ;)
<NCommander> dmart: ahahah
<NCommander> dmart: we're getting populary, what can we say
<ogra> yeah, or to ask "is it out yet" :)
<dmart> Someone suggested a bot for that
<ogra> there is a bot for a response to that but i think it doesnt cope anymore and they took it down
<dmart> I notice there are armel images already on releases.ubuntu.com/lucid :)
 * ogra loves this moment where you can actually *see* the community every release
<NCommander> ogra: indeed.
<NCommander> dmart: \o/
<NCommander> means we should be releasing immidately
<dmart> :D
<NCommander> I should find a release party in NY
 * cwillu_at_work kicks dmart from the channel for posting links :p
<dmart> bad?
<cwillu_at_work> dmart, try it in #ubuntu-release-party
<cwillu_at_work> you'll last about 3 seconds :)
<dmart> nah
<ogra> NCommander, nope, thats only the main mirror, release will happen if images were populated over to the others
<dmart> Does it jinx the final announcement, or do people post bogus links?
<ogra> slangasek does the announcement
<cwillu_at_work> people post all sorts of things
<NCommander> ogra: I can't see them doing a respin this late
<ogra> and he will do so in a muted #ubuntu-release-party channel once its ethere
<ogra> NCommander, no respin but mirror population
 * dmart pulls the imx51 image just in case
<ogra> the announcement will point to the mirrors, so they need to have the images first
<NCommander> ogra: wow, its really getting people at a staggering rate
<ogra> there we go
<cwillu_at_work> poor partybot didn't get the word :p
<ogra> heh
 * dmart upgraded days ago to beat the rush :P
<dmart> bye guys
<NCommander> saeed: you around?
#ubuntu-arm 2010-04-30
<wolfant> hi?
<persia> hey
<wolfant> someone has installed 10.4 on an n900?
<persia> I heard a bunch of folks announce they were going to do that.  I've not heard thay anyone did.  It *should* work, as long as you use Nokia's kernel, but no guarantees.
<wolfant> I'll try and see what happens
<persia> Good lcuk!
<wolfant> thanks
<orbarron|nb> not sure if you anyone can help... but is there a way to switch from ubuntu to UNR easy? I would also like to switch back to ubuntu as well...
<persia> Different environments should be selectable as different sessions in the session manager.
<persia> If they aren't, you may want to install more packages: for example, install "ubuntu-desktop" to get a desktop.
<orbarron|nb> ahh found it.. thanks
<Amit_Karpe> When will lucid-armel-omap will released ??
<persia> about 12 hours ago.
<persia> But it's not an official release, just frozen snapshot images.
 * persia hunts a URL
<persia> Which flavour did you want?
<Amit_Karpe> Are you talking about this URL ??  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-live/current/
<Amit_Karpe> I want to test all :)
<Amit_Karpe> u* or k* -- netbook
<persia> Hrm.  Seems the images didn't get copied.
<Amit_Karpe> Given site is down saying --> "The connection was reset"
<persia> I suspect they need test reports and prompting of someone.  You can grab the "prerelease" images at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-live/current/lucid-netbook-armel+omap.img or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-live/current/lucid-netbook-armel+omap.img
<persia> Yeah, the server is *swamped* with people downloading it.
<persia> Well, that and all the other images that are on cdimage instead of releases.ubuntu.com
<persia> It should work if you're patient.  Alternately, wait a couple days for the excitement to calm down (although that's not as much fun)
<ogra> persia, ports werent published yet
<persia> ogra: Why not?
<ogra> should happen soon
<persia> ogra: imx51/dove netbook was published.
<persia> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<ogra> yes, they are on releases.u.c
<ogra> everything that stays on cdimage.u.c wasnt published under thge release directories
<persia> Aha!  And now it all makes sense.
<persia> Amit_Karpe: My apologies: instead of "About 12 hours ago", I should have said "Real Soon Now".
<persia> Note that there is no specific time involved in "Real Soon Now", but it oughtn't be that long.
<persia> (mostly a matter of copying files to the right places at this point, I believe)
<suihkulokki> boohoo, LP #446552 was not fixed in lucid
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 446552 in update-manager (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 3 other projects) "url_downloadable ignores proxy settings (affects: 24) (dups: 2) (heat: 138)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446552
<persia> It wasn't?  It says it was.
<Amit_Karpe> persia: Thank You. Lets wait till "Real Soon Now".
<persia> Amit_Karpe: If you like.  I'm absolutely sure the images will be bit-identical when someone gets around to copying them.
<suihkulokki> persia: I still see it contacting without talking to the proxy and the buggy code is using httplib is still there
<persia> suihkulokki: Please reopen the lucid task on the bug with documentation of your results.  It shouldn't do that.
<Amit_Karpe> As of now I am playing with Prebuil Lucid image. I am able to run that on BB.
<Amit_Karpe> And  I am going to install netbook-launcher.
<ogra> install netbook-launcher-efl rather :)
<Amit_Karpe> I had completed installation
<persia> If you already have an image, you can upgrade to final with `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<Amit_Karpe> ok
<Amit_Karpe> great.
<persia> No point downloading *another* image and doing the installation again.
<ogra> or do-release-upgrade :)
<persia> ogra: Does that work from milestone to final?
<Amit_Karpe> Let me try netbook-launcher and then I will update you my results
<ogra> should
 * persia has only done do-release-upgrade to get from one release to the next
<Amit_Karpe> netbook-launcher required any gdm or lxdm ??
<ogra> yes
<ogra> also dont install netbook-launcher you want netbook-launcher-efl
<Amit_Karpe> ok
<Amit_Karpe> then now should remove  netbook-launcher and install  netbook-launcher-efl ??
<Amit_Karpe> while running  netbook-launcher I got this error -->  http://pastebin.com/ZgjbWzJR
<ogra> cannot open display means you have no X running
<ogra> install gdm first
<Amit_Karpe> ok
<Amit_Karpe> ogra: Should I install lxdm instead of gdm ? I think lxdm is very light ?
<ogra> no idea, i have never used lxdm
<ogra> you surely could though
<Amit_Karpe> or xdm ?
<Amit_Karpe> ok
<hrw> morning
<slips> hi
<slips> anyone tried building a lucid rootfs in rootstock and succeeded booting it in qemu?
<slips> I keep getting an error during boot saying "ureadahead main process (275) terminated with status 5", then the screen goes black after a few seconds.
<slips> I think plymouth has something to do with it...
<hrw> let me fetch proper kernel
<hrw> booting
<ogra_cmpc> slips, status 5 is fine it just tells you it wont profile your disk
<slips> hmm
<slips> ok, then ureadahead is not part of the problem.
<ogra_cmpc> right
<ogra_cmpc> do you use any console= option on your cmdline ?
<slips> i've tried a few. tty0, ttyAMA0,baud etc.
<ogra_cmpc> that will make plymouth switch off the splash
<ogra_cmpc> might cause the black screen you get
<slips> ah
<lool> morning hrw
<lool> well morning all :)
<ogra_cmpc> morning lool
<slips> so it might not be plymouth either..
<slips> strange this is that after the screen turns black, there's never any more output
<slips> however, if I boot into runlevel 1, i get the console
<DanaG> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coyol_wine
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> wrong tab
<DanaG> sorry, off-topic for here.
<hrw> slips: black console here too
<hrw> booting with console on stdio
<hrw> with "console=ttyAMA0" and "-serial stdio" it boots properly to text console (my image does not have x11)
<slips> nice
<slips> that actually worked.
<slips> thanks
<hrw> add "quiet" instead
<hrw> should also make plymouth happy
<slips> i'll try
<slips> worked like a charm.
<hrw> cool
<siji> mike^ u there
<dmart> lool: hi there
<dmart> asac: hi
<dmart> apw: lool suggested to me that you know something about the packaging of the userspace perf tools--- do you have a moment to look at a blueprint draft?
<lool> hey Dave
<dmart> lool: hi, I thought everyone must be hung over / having a lie in / travelling ;)
<asac> hi dmart
<amitk> dmart: its back to work on maverick :)
 * dmart seems to have woken everyone up
<asac> right. thats the pace of ubuntu ;) ... no rest
 * amitk is taking next week off
<asac> lagger :-P
<dmart> lool: Will had an initial stab at the profiling blueprint--- mind taking a look?
<dmart> (Will = wildea01)
<wildea01> hello
<lool> dmart: sure
<dmart> It would be good if someone from your end can add comments on the tool packaging and profiling frontends currently in use, would apw be the right person?
<apw> dmart, i've packaged the kernel perf tool as its kernel version locked
<lool> wildea01: heya
<wildea01> lool: hi
<wildea01> apw: currently it's only packaged for x86/amd64 afaict
<lool> apw: So dmart is looking in what would need to happen to have it on armel as well I guess
<apw> its not packages for armel cause its not supported on arm
<apw> iirc
<lool> apw: Also, there might be some kernel patches needed to get it working there
<lool> yeah
<wildea01> the patches are in 2.6.33 I think
<apw> so likely we can enable it for M then
<dmart> that's what the blueprint is about :)
<dmart> apw: would you mind having a quick look at the current draft to see if there's anything you would add?
<apw> url ?
<wildea01> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/M/ARMDebuggingWithOprofileAndPerf
<wildea01> I only just wrote it, so feel free to change it :)
<lool> apw: Is the change to packaging a 2 minutes job that we just need to ping you about, or will you want patches?
<apw> if this is already enableable in 2.6.34 then its a bit flip pretty much
<apw> wildea01, the spec looks fine for a draft, i suspect the kernel work is a slam dunk but best to list it in case it isn't
<wildea01> apw: okey doke, thanks
<dmart> lool, apw: are there frontend tools in place for perf yet?
<lool> dmart: You mean graphical?
<lool> dmart: there are commandline frontends
<lool> the perf command in the perf-`uname -r` packages
<lool> well the linux-tools-xxx rather
<dmart> If there were gui frontends already available for other arches, we would want to ensure arm has them too
<wildea01> lool: the only visual one I could see is perf timechart, and I didn't quite understand what I was looking at :)
<apw> lool, right in linux-tools
<Amit_Karpe> ogra, persia : Thanks a lot you help. Please check snap of my running netbook-launcher-elf http://amitkarpe.posterous.com/ and video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfdetzHGEcc
<lool> wildea01: The spec looks ok, but keep the summary to a couple of sentences describing the goal e.g. "Providing perf and oprofile support for ARM"; move the list of work items to the Implementation section
<lool> wildea01: But that's already more than you need for UDS, looks good!
<wildea01> lool: thanks, I'll shift some of the summary down to the implementation
<dmart> lool, apw, wildea01: ok, sounds like we have a blueprint.  Thanks for the help, guys
<ogra_cmpc> Amit_Karpe, the images were moved, i updated the link on the wiki a while ago
<ogra_cmpc> (and renames to the proper release names)
<ogra_cmpc> *renamed
<Amit_Karpe> thx.
<Amit_Karpe> Should do it again or just `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` ?
<Amit_Karpe> or or do-release-upgrade  ??
<ogra_cmpc> i meant that your blog entry points to the daily images
<Amit_Karpe> k
<ogra_cmpc> your system should be up to date :)
<ogra_cmpc> the netbook image is now at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/lucid/release/
<ogra_cmpc> called buntu-10.04-netbook-armel+omap.img
<Amit_Karpe> ok, I will update it.
 * ogra_cmpc sighs
<ogra_cmpc> netbook-launcher-efl pulls in half of gnome
 * ogra_cmpc doesnt get why
<ogra_cmpc> oh, silly recommends
<langabe> Hi, trying to launch a rootstock built karmic rootfs with ubuntu-desktop seed but init stops with -- udevd[570]: failed to create queue file: No space left on device --, any ideas?
<ogra> did you pick a proper imagesize in the options ?
<ogra> oh, to slow :P
<apw> ogra, yo ... does lsusb work on your arm platforms
<hrw> apw: why it should not?
<apw> have a machine here where it is not, but i think we have it nailed
<hrw> works for me on beagleboard
<hrw> worked for me on many other arm devices too
<ogra> apw, usually works
<ogra> asac, so my minimal system running X, fbpanel, metacity, xterm and efl launcher consumes 27MB according to htop
<ogra> though its indeed very limited in functionality
<amitk> ogra: on beagle?
<ogra> yes
<amitk> nice, I would be interested in that as dev environ. Do you have a seed?
<ogra> i started off bootstrapping a minbase chroot and then only installed very few bits
<ogra> no, but i can roll a tarball over the weekend
<ogra> there is a ton of stuff thats still broken i surely miss a lot of bits
<ogra> the complete system uses only 515M on disk currently
<ogra> so i should be able to tar that to 2-300
<amitk> ogra: just a package list would be great on the minimal chroot
<amitk> no pressure though, after UDS is just fine :)
<ogra> oh, right, you are gone next week anyway :)
<ogra> i'll have something for you by uds for sure ...
<hrw> ~curse loop device
<ogra> ?
<hrw> I got out of loop devices again
<hrw> vm-builder uses loop devices and if it break then I need to umount that by hand
<ogra> hrw, help me inplement my spec then :)
<ogra> yeah
<hrw> ogra: url to it?
<ogra> <-- not a big fan of the bloated vm-builder
<ogra> hrw, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-arm/+spec/userspace-loop-mounting
<hrw> ogra: fuse do not have isofs?
<ogra> my initial goal was to hev rootstock not require root
<ogra> fuse might have iso but nothing for loop
<ogra> i want to be able to loop mount in my homedir without sudo/root
<ogra> and even preferably without using a loop device :)
<ogra> (not sure thats possible but i didnt start researching yet)
<ogra> nbd could once do that, if you had started the nbd-server as a user you could mount an image as the same user
<ogra> but sadly since it got deeper integrated in the kernel it has the same constraints as loop mounting
#ubuntu-arm 2010-05-01
<ogra_cmpc> lool, bug 572882 FYI
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 572882 in qemu-kvm (Ubuntu) "qemu-debootstrap does not support --variant=fakechroot (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572882
 * ogra_cmpc wonders if we somehow can wrap qemu-arm-static in a fakeroot wrapper inside the chroot if that variant is chosen
<ogra_cmpc> preferably without having to change the binfmt handler
<lool> ogra_cmpc: I suspect fakeroot and fakechroot set LD_PRELOAD libraries which are not available in the chroot
<lool> Because the runtime loader isn't the same on armel and x86
<ogra_cmpc> yeah
<ogra_cmpc> well, its the same binary, differnt link
<lool> ?
<ogra_cmpc> at kleast the .so version of the loaders are identical
<ogra_cmpc> ld-2.11.1.so
<ogra_cmpc> on both
<lool> uh
<ogra_cmpc> but ld-linux.so.2 on x86 and ld-linux.so.3 on armel as links to that
<ogra_cmpc> yeah
<lool> ogra_cmpc: ldd /usr/lib/libfakeroot/libfakeroot-sysv.so | grep ld-linux
<ogra_cmpc> /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7745000)
<lool> Not sure where you got ld-2.11.1.so, but the loaders have different names
<ogra_cmpc> ogra@osiris:/var/build$ ls lucid-testxx/lib/ld-*
<ogra_cmpc> lucid-testxx/lib/ld-2.11.1.so  lucid-testxx/lib/ld-linux.so.3
<ogra_cmpc> ogra@osiris:/var/build$ ls /lib/ld-*
<ogra_cmpc> /lib/ld-2.11.1.so  /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<ogra_cmpc> they use the same binary version for the .so
<lool> ld-linux has the ABI name, ld-2.x.so is the implementation
<ogra_cmpc> ah
<lool> dont look at ld-xxx.so, just at what binaries link to
<ogra_cmpc> sigh, go-home-applet has a hard dep on netbook-launcher
<lool> ogra_cmpc: So I personally dont see what one can do here
<lool> ogra_cmpc: I'm tempted to wontfix the bug
<ogra_cmpc> i cant install -efl standalone :(
<ogra_cmpc> lool, hmm, i have a bug open for rootstock to be able to run it as non-root
<lool> basically, LD_PRELOAD relies on shared libraries, so a static helper wouldn't help you
<lool> ogra_cmpc: Yeah, and a spec as well
<lool> ogra_cmpc: That would certainly be nice
<ogra_cmpc> and i'd somehow like to find a way to solve it
<lool> Sure
<ogra_cmpc> though since you and hrw|gone seem to concentrate on vm-buildr now i wonder if we cant get that working in there
<lool> well I dont think qemu-debootstrap is a piece in the puzzle
<lool> qemu-debootstrap is just a handy hack which works in some cases, the fakeroot/fakechroot cases push it too far I'm afraid
<ogra_cmpc> if it should replacde rootstock it seems like a waste of time to do it there
<lool> ogra_cmpc: Note that vm-builder requires root as well
<ogra_cmpc> right
<lool> and calls into debootstrap
<ogra_cmpc> not qemu-debootstrap ?
<lool> no
<ogra_cmpc> ah
<lool> well not so far, and hrw's branch reimplements the qemu-debootstrap job
<ogra_cmpc> though there is no reason it should need root :)
<lool> there are many actually
<ogra_cmpc> really ?
<lool> Well the chown() and chroot() syscalls require root
<ogra_cmpc> not if wrapped in fakechroot
<lool> fakechroot will intercept the calls into libc and all the other entry points which test file ownership
<lool> so that you dont actually use the safe OS chroot() or chown() calls, but fakechroot's emulation
<lool> Problem is that fakeroot and/or fakechroots are fighting to keep up to date with the eglibc entry points all the time
<ogra_cmpc> doesnt that abstract me enough from the os to be safe ?
<ogra_cmpc> hmm
<lool> All of fakeroot, fakechroot, and qemu are fragile emulators and your command-line tries to combine them all
<ogra_cmpc> indeed
<ogra_cmpc> since its the only way to make that usecase work with the current tools
<lool> qemu-system-arm can be run as non-root and will provide everything within with root rights
<lool> but it's dead slow
<lool> ogra_cmpc: So overall, I agree it's the right thing to do to aim at not requiring root rights
<ogra_cmpc> and i cant bootstrap it without root
<lool> but I dont think you'll be successfully able to combine these three fragile things
<ogra_cmpc> i thik i can but it would be a gross hack
<lool> Another thing which makes it even more fragile on Ubuntu is the fact we build eglibc with -Bsymbolic-funcs
<lool> ogra_cmpc: sorry, which use case do you refer to?
<ogra_cmpc> running a rootfs build without requiring root
<ogra_cmpc> which is a requirement nicolas expressed in nice
<lool> ogra_cmpc: So I wonder how flexible that requirement is
<ogra_cmpc> hmm, indeed i could switch rootstock back to its original setup without qemu-arm-static
<lool> ogra_cmpc: One thing I wish we would allow are running libvirt backed environments, such as LXC with qemu-system-arm
<ogra_cmpc> that wouldnt require root since the second stage runs in the VM
<lool> It would require permission to access libvirt which runs as root
<ogra_cmpc> why with qemu-system-arm ?
<ogra_cmpc> and not with -static
<lool> it wouldn't with qemu-system-arm, I mentionned that one earlier, but it's really slow
<lool> There is no doubt that you can do it in qemu-system-arm of course
<ogra_cmpc> right
 * ogra_cmpc thought LXC needs a chroot by default
<lool> well it does
<lool> it's basically a super chroot, a container, which abstracts more than just filenames
<ogra_cmpc> right, thats how i understood it
<ogra_cmpc> so qemu-arm-static seemed better suited in my view
<lool> ogra_cmpc: It's going to get you there faster, but it's going to provide terrible performance
<ogra_cmpc> but i probably dont understand enough about LXC yet to imagine how you integrate the vm kernel with the host kernel in LXC if you use qemu-system-arm
<lool> ogra_cmpc: LXC wont allow you to use qemu-system-arm
<lool> it would be with qemu-arm-static
<ogra_cmpc> ah, then i misunderstood you above
<lool> ogra_cmpc: The point of libvirt / lxc is to a) have a slightly better tool than a chroot b) get permission to manage these via libvirt
<ogra_cmpc> right
<ogra_cmpc> <lool> ogra_cmpc: One thing I wish we would allow are running libvirt backed environments, such as LXC with qemu-system-arm
<ogra_cmpc> that one confused me
<lool> Yeah, that's a typo
<lool> I meant qemu-arm-static
<ogra_cmpc> ah
<lool> it would also be great to have qemu-system-arm integrated in libvirt, but that's another story
<ogra_cmpc> right, then i'm in full agreement, LXC integration is something i wanted to look at next, though i didnt priorize because it still doesnt solve the mono issues
<ogra_cmpc> which was always my main concern with the -static implementation
<lool> This one is apparently a though nut to crack
<ogra_cmpc> yeah
<ogra_cmpc> perferably to be fixed in mono itself though
<ogra_cmpc> by using a more sane GC
<prpplague> robclark in the office today?
<robclark> hi prpplague, yeah
<prpplague> fun fun
<robclark> at least for a little bit
<robclark> built new kernel, so need to copy it to MMC and boot up board so I can access it remotely ;-)
<prpplague> i'm headed into my office later this evening to see if i can find that heat problem
<prpplague> robclark dandy
<robclark> ok.. keep me posted..  for now I'm working on other board, but same filesystem should work for both
<prpplague> yea
<sveinse> Hello. Where and how can I find the builtin compile options in gcc? Is it all in the specs file? -- I'm doing a comparison of the lucid gcc vs. a codesourcery cross compiler.
<NCommander> sveinse: gcc -dumpspecs
<sveinse> NCommander: Well, I also thought they were, but I cannot find them there
<NCommander> sveinse: not sure what to tell you. doko is the toolchain expert
<sveinse> If I do "gcc -o foo foo.c -v" I see a option COLLECT_GCC_OPTIONS with the default build options appended. It's the appended list I'm interested in
<sveinse> This https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Thumb2 wiki lists them for Ubuntu, so that's the easy part. However, I don't know what it is for CS GCC...
<lool> sveinse: Not sure what you mean
<lool> sveinse: gcc -v outputs how gcc was configured, is this good enough?
<sveinse> lool: Yeah, I'll stick with that for now
<DanaG> hmm, say, does anyone know what the default setup of the pins on the beagle expansion header are, with the Ubuntu kernel?
<sveinse> Anyone familiar with the gcc arm options? (lool?) What is the difference between the -mfpu=vfpv3-d16 and neon. AFAICS they are not mutually exclusive to each other
<lool> sebjan: neon is a superset of -mfpu=vfpv3-d16
<lool> sebjan: the last fpu= arg wins
<lool> sebjan: err sorry, wrong nick
<lool> sveinse: ^
<lool> sveinse: See the gcc man page
<sveinse> lool: Thanks. I've been looking at the gcc-info docs, but I couldn't find any info about the superset.. Perhaps I need new glasses 8)
<DanaG> hmm, I've tweaked my thing to boot ubuntu with root on mmc but kernel in nand... but I still need it to use the initramfs.
<DanaG> How's that supposed to work, anyway?  where is the initramfs in flash?
<DanaG> ah, it's in the "file system" part.
<DanaG> Can I point the kernel directly at that memory address as initramfs?
<sveinse> lool: Perhaps more interestingly: I can compile my own apps using -mfpu=neon on lucid, right?
<lool> sveinse: sure
<lool> DanaG: The initramfs needs to be unpacked; I dont know whether it can unpack to RAM from flash
<DanaG> I also wish the fw_printenv command would indent things.
<DanaG> that'd make it far easier to read.
<DanaG> ** Unable to read "boot.scr" from mmc 0:1 **
<DanaG> reading uImage
<DanaG> ** Unable to read "uImage" from mmc 0:1 **
<DanaG> Booting from nand ...
<DanaG> what's weird about that: there's a line-break after the first two... whereas it should be after the first ONE.
<DanaG> "unable to read uimage" "booting from nand..."
<DanaG> It should be "reading uimage" "unable to read uimage"
<DanaG> great... I just accidentally did "nand erase", thinking it would tell me the usage of that command.
#ubuntu-arm 2010-05-02
<lool> http://impactlinux.com/fwl/downloads/ has an overly verbose presentation on qemu usage for cross-compilation
#ubuntu-arm 2011-04-25
<uragano2> Hello! i am using ubuntu on pandaboard and i have some trouble to make audio works, could anyone helps?
<uragano2> *audio works through hdmi
<GrueMaster> Grab the latest daily.  It should work better with that.
<meAreJericho> Hello everybody. Please give me a push in the right direction. Which module do i have to load for the usb connected on board ethernet device of the pandaboard? I´ve build an custom minimal image with rootstock using the latest kernel i could find on ports.ubuntu.com. thanks in advance!!!
<XorA|gone> g_ether
<XorA|gone> oh sorry, misread that
<XorA|gone> erm, not sure what chip the panda has, but it should have probed itself in
<XorA|gone> do you maybe need to run depmod -a and reboot?
<meAreJericho> thats what i was expecting but it hasn´t, unfortunatly ;) i´ll rerun depmod -a in a second. thanks for you reply!
<XorA|gone> something like smsc95xx
<XorA|gone> probably
 * XorA|gone doesnt have one handy
<meAreJericho> ok, problem is. default ubuntu kernel from ports.ubuntu.com doesn´t include the smsc95xx modules... at least it seams so. iam building my own kernel now.
<rsalveti> meAreJericho: default kernel for both omap 3 and omap 4 should include the smsc95xx driver
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: I'm getting some unusual output during boot on headless omap4:  (stk) :line disc installation timed out
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: yeah, also getting that
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: kernel is the culprit
<GrueMaster> Yea, knew that.
<rsalveti> but didn't dig yet to find what is causing it
<GrueMaster> Whatever it is, it started with 1208.  1207 was ok.
<GrueMaster> Doesn't appear to be a show stopper.  We can release note it.
<rsalveti> yeah, started with 1208
<omac> Hi there, I've got 3 tablets just itching for ubuntu on them. RK2818, Tegra 2 T20, and Tegra 250 SMP.
<GrueMaster> If you need someone to test them, I'll happily take them off your hands.  :P
<sveinse> I just upgraded my host to natty and now I don't have a default arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc, yet I do have installed both 4.4 and 4.5. Does nobody provide an default alternative anymore?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-04-26
<sveinse> We've been running our prototypes from maverick using rootstock which does not install a kernel nor a initrd file. Why do Ubuntu need a initrd script and why does it apparently seem to work without one?
<ppisati> morning
<sveinse> We've been running our prototypes from maverick using rootstock which does not install a kernel nor a initrd file. Why do Ubuntu need a initrd script and why does it apparently seem to work without one?
<sveinse> I.e. all necessary features are compiled into the kernel, so I don't need modules. Apart from that, what is initrd doing?
<ogra_> read up about initramfs-tools, its deeply integrated with the packaging system (packages can put bits and pieces into the initrd) ...
<ogra_> some packages rely on functions that are only possible while / isnt mounted yet (fsck, lvm, dmraid, entrypted filesystems etc)
<ogra_> *encrypted
<ogra_> while ubuntu will work fine without initrd, if one of your users installs something like the encryption stuff, encrypts / and reboots without initrd, he trashed his install
<ogra_> if you can take that risk ... live without initrd :)
<sveinse> one point though (and only one from your list): fsck. Rather important.
<sveinse> Thanks
<sveinse> in this natty release frenzy, how is armel doing?
<ogra_> quite well, though there was a heavy issue with libreoffice
<sempil> how
<ericb2> hi
<ericb2> I did an apt-get dist-upgrade on my OMAP3 (Beagleboard xM) and X.org is frozen ... :/
<ericb2> more precisely, the mouse cursor is frozen
<ericb2> is there a known reason and in this case,  what is the guilty archive, what has to be done ? .. and so on
<ericb2> thanks in advance
<ericb2> looks like ssh works ... better than nothing :/
<rsalveti> ericb2: are you using it with a sd card?
<rsalveti> janimo: have any idea why some packages from libreoffice didn't contain armel at it's architecture?
<janimo> rsalveti, no, I only saw your bugreport today
<janimo> AFAIK LibO used to build and work fine on arm during natty
<janimo> since about 3.3.1 at least when it started building fully
<rsalveti> janimo: hm, ok, do you remember how many hours it usually takes to finish the build at our builders?
<janimo> over 1 day
<rsalveti> 10 hours until now, and still building, hopefully it will work just fine
<janimo> did some armhf patches get in via debian?
<rsalveti> janimo: yes
<ogra_> rsalveti, so you are rebuilding locally atm ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: both locally and at the PPA
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> so we could pocket-copy it from the PPA ?
<ogra_> (once the binaries are there)
<rsalveti> ogra_: that's the idea
<ogra_> ah, cool
<ogra_> bah, i cant commit to desktop-webmail upstream
<ogra_> JamieBennett owns it
 * JamieBennett hides
<JamieBennett> ogra_: you can have it now ;)
<ogra_> heh, assign it to canonical-arm then
<JamieBennett> ogra_: infact -webmail is asac's
<ogra_> though probably a general core-dev approval would be better
<ogra_> asac, ^^^ can you hand that over to core-dev ?
<ericb2> rsalveti: yes, I'm using it using an sd card
<rsalveti> ericb2: so it could be that the heavy i/o from dpkg is making your beagle useless
<ericb2> rsalveti:  :-/
<ericb2> rsalveti: what has to be done ?
<ogra_> fix dpkg to require less resources ;)
<ogra_> or more likely debconf than dpkg
<ogra_> or switch to use an USB disk
<ericb2> ogra_: what does the bug exactly ? (what are the symptoms ? )
<rsalveti> even a faster sd card can help already
<ogra_> yeah
<ericb2> rsalveti: I can connect to the beagle using ssh
<JamieBennett> mine is -office
<ericb2> rsalveti: at least I did once. e.g. I restarted gdm, but unsuccessfully
<ericb2> janimo: FYI, OOoLight works well on the beagleboard too
<janimo> ericb2, great to hear that :)
<janimo> fast enough?
<ericb2> janimo: first launch is 10s
<ogra_> form SD ?
<ogra_> thats fast !
<ericb2> janimo: the proc is 800MHz and I got 512 MB of RAM
<ericb2> ogra_: from sd, yes
<ericb2> compiled from sd too
<asac> ogra_: what do you need it for?
<ericb2> and starting second launch around 3 s
<asac> ogra_: committing? i dont even see an attempt to propose or merging ;)
<ogra_> asac, we ship it by default ... bug 769235 has a fix
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 769235 in desktop-webmail "Icons & app names identical for desktop-email & desktop-email-config" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769235
<asac> ogra_: junk is probably not the best place to push such patches
<ogra_> asac, well, i'm lazy with LP ...
<ogra_> asac, well, bzr push lp:desktop-webmail didnt work and i need to move on ... +junk is still better than losing it from my disk ;)
<asac> ogra_: can you push that to lp:~ogra/desktop-webmail/lp769235 and just hit propose for merge?
<asac> ogra_: you dont know how launchpad works, right?
<ericb2> rsalveti: do you have the dpkg bug report at hand please ?
<asac> i think bzr could be improved to have a command: bzr push-merge-proposal-for lp:desktop-webmail ;)
<ogra_> asac, slow, right ?
<asac> ogra_: no ... but you can just push to the proper project and dont need to use junk
<asac> ogra_: like i said: lp:~ogra/desktop-webmail/lp769235 would be appropriate
<ogra_> pushed that way now
<asac> cool
<ogra_> opening the page will take me 20min though
<ogra_> so i will do the proposal later
<StevenK> asac: bzr lp-propose
<asac> ogra_: i can propose. thanks
<pgraner> GrueMaster, ping
<rsalveti> ogra_: the slideshow seems to be disabled at the latest netbook daily image, is this expected?
<rsalveti> got from 20110426.4
<rsalveti> ogra: GrueMaster: from 20110426.4: slideshow disabled at the installed, software center gave me a "not found" while trying to install the omap 4 extras because it seems that it didn't run apt-get update and I'm getting a lot of fifo underflow :-(
<rsalveti> *installer
<ogra> missing apt-get update is a fee we have to pay for changing the sources.list from jasper
<ogra> (no network, so no update run)
<rsalveti> ogra: and still a lot of "asoc" error messages at the kernel log, shouldn't this be fixed already?
<rsalveti> or are we waiting the fix to hit the updates?
<ogra> no, its fixed, but tobin seems to have found that one reboot is needed for it to properly take effect
<rsalveti> hm, interesting, will try
<ogra> i guess we need to create the state file from jasper
<ogra> or some such ...
<ogra> havent looked deeper yet
<rsalveti> ogra: showing just pandahdmi output and still reporting the error messages
<rsalveti> and no packages to update, using latest stuff
<ogra> yes, the fixes are in the packages sine a week
<ogra> *since
<ogra> it shoudl just work
<rsalveti> ogra: what was the fix?
<ogra> adding the patches and a proper udev rule to select the right ucm profiles
<GrueMaster> pgraner: Pong
<rsalveti> ogra: udev rule is there, but still broken
<GrueMaster> ogra: Audio does not come up after a single reboot.  It appears that alsaucm is never run.
<ogra> GrueMaster, well, thats strange sinc ethe udev rule runs it
<ogra> and that just matches against the device name
 * ogra has a netbook image ready, will test myself
<GrueMaster> Does it?  Because I am not seeing audio until I run alsaucm manually then reboot.
<ogra> well, there *should* be a udev rule :)
<GrueMaster> There is, but I don't think it gets executed.
<rsalveti> udev rule is there, could be that the device name is not right
<ogra> ask diwic if it actually ended up in the upload where the changelog claims it did :)
<rsalveti> or something similar
<ogra> for anyone intrested, i think we can have proper images for the ac100 now with the .37 kernel ... you can actually update kernel and initrd from the running device
<ericb2> looks like I got the network working. Can I downgrade dpkg or something to make it work again ?
<ogra> i think i'll roll a community image for it in oneiric
 * ericb2 still wondering why x.org does not work after a big apt-get dist-upgrade on Beagleboard (xM) 
<ogra> err
<ogra> where is the slideshow ?
<ogra> (and more important, why isnt there a bug for it missing)
<rsalveti> ogra: I said you earlier, the slideshow seems to be gone
<rsalveti> I asked you if this is expected or not
<GrueMaster> ogra: I was trying to debug it and got sidetracked yesterday.  It is only affecting armel.
<rsalveti> that's why I didn't fill a bug yet
<rsalveti> ogra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/599329/
<GrueMaster> I tested it on x86 in a VM.
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> it surely speeds up the install
<ogra> ARGH !
<ogra> rsalveti, thanks, that says everything
<ogra> oh my
<pgraner> GrueMaster, FYI I tested the OMAP4 images and no issues according to the test on the ISO tracker
<ogra> GrueMaster, rsalveti: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/alsaucm /lib/udev/alsaucm
<GrueMaster> pgraner: How exactly did you test them?  There are several issues.
<rsalveti> ogra: yep, testing that
<ogra> that should fix it
<ericb2> what is the last dpkg version correctly working ?
<ogra> i dont really know if i can use absolute paths in udev rules
<pgraner> GrueMaster, like I said following the tests on the iso tracker
<ogra> but i guess that would be the right fix
<ogra> i wouldnt have expected the helper to look in a hardcoded path
<rsalveti> 85-usbmuxd.rules:ACTION=="remove", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ENV{PRODUCT}=="5ac/12[9a][0-9a-f]/*", ENV{INTERFACE}=="255/*", RUN+="/usr/sbin/usbmuxd -x"
<rsalveti> ogra: seems we can
<pgraner> GrueMaster, http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ARM/PreinstalledImage
<rsalveti> let me test with the full path
<ogra> rsalveti, ah, didnt think of just grepping :P
<pgraner> GrueMaster, if there are others let me know I have two Panda's here to test with
<rsalveti> ogra: :-)
<GrueMaster> pgraner: Bugs I had listed yesterday:  bug 758486, bug 746023, bug 769235.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 758486 in linux-ti-omap4 "omapdss DISPC error on Panda platform" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/758486
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746023 in alsa-utils "No sound on omap4" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746023
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 769235 in desktop-webmail "Icons & app names identical for desktop-email & desktop-email-config" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769235
<ogra> 769235 has a fix already and will be an SRU
<GrueMaster> Also, there is an installer bug yet to be filed, oem-config doesn't run the slideshow during installation.
<ogra> which is cosmetic ...
<pgraner> GrueMaster, I'm not seeing test cases for any of those issues, I only see the one I posted to you or am I missing something
<GrueMaster> pgraner: Also, the image seed was changed last Thursday, so there are a lot of apps that haven't been tested.
<GrueMaster> pgraner: I list all known bugs during release testing.
<GrueMaster> Not just what the testcase says to look for.
<pgraner> GrueMaster, do you have additional test cases?
<GrueMaster> And since we had the seed change, I have been going over everything.
<GrueMaster> No, I don't.
<GrueMaster> I just run programs and see what works & what doesn't.
<GrueMaster> The main testcase you refer to is specific to armel installation on omap3/omap4 platforms.  The rest is just like testing the desktop apps.
<ogra> pgraner, "use the image and all apps" is our main testcase
<pgraner> ogra, GrueMaster, thanks
<rsalveti> ogra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/599337/ worked when I triggered udev add events by hand
<rsalveti> let me try rebooting
<ogra> ah, cool
 * GrueMaster goes to get massively caffeinated prior to starting testing.
<ogra> hmm, the slideshow is still isted for the netbook-live task
<ogra> but it doesnt end up on the image
 * ogra scratches head
<GrueMaster> It is in the manifest.
<ogra> not in mine
<GrueMaster> which package are you looking at?
<ogra> i search for slideshow
<GrueMaster> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu 40
<ogra> i dont have it in the current manifest
<GrueMaster> Thats what fgrep ubiquity 20110426/natty-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap4.manifest reports.
<ogra> not sure what you look at
<ogra> GAR !
 * ogra curses chromium
<ogra> just FYI ... the slideshow is definitely not installed on headless
<rsalveti> ogra: ok, worked fine, will prepare the debdiff
 * ogra grumbles
<GrueMaster> why would we have a slideshow in headless?  :P
 * GrueMaster offers coffee infusion to ogra
<ogra> GrueMaster, ask chromium why it gave me the cdimage page i just *didnt* want
<ogra> it should guess the right one from my thoughts !!!
<GrueMaster> Actually, I should ask why you don't just pull a local copy with wget when you zsync the image.
<ogra> i rarely look at the manifest unless something is wrong
<GrueMaster> I always look at the manifest because it is rare that something isn't wrong.
<ogra> heh
<GrueMaster> Besides, doing a diff between builds lets me know what changed and what to focus testing on.
<GrueMaster> (especially when someone changes the image seed close to release).
<GrueMaster> :P
<ericb2> is there somebody able to help me on the channel : got Ubuntu on BeagleBoard, and after I did a big apt-get dist-upgrade, I got x.org started, but no keyboard, nor mouse .... thanks in advance for any help or hint
<ogra> rsalveti, hmm, just using the udev rule doesnt help for me
<ericb2> could be gdm broken, or one lib gdm depends. But can be something completel different
<ogra> rsalveti, it only works after i ran alsaucm manually
<rsalveti> ogra: hm, I just triggered udev by hand and then rebooted
<rsalveti> now it's fine
<ericb2> ssh works, the network too and I can install, update
<GrueMaster> ericb2: Try logging into a console and rerunning "sudo apt-get -f install" to make sure all packages are installed and updated.
<ericb2> GrueMaster: I did one minute ago
<ogra> rsalveti, well, it might be that it needs the init once
<ericb2> GrueMaster: maybe some missing modules (or not loaded )
<ericb2> something around usb
<ogra> i definitely had no sound (and did about 5 reboots to make sure) without running the command once
<rsalveti> ogra: ok, will fire up a new image with just this fix included to see how it goes
<ogra> sigh, and GDM takes about a century on a class2 card
<ericb2> GrueMaster: the exact state is :  my login name  (eric) selected, and under the mouse cursor, I can read "Login as eric"
<ericb2> GrueMaster: but the cursor is stalled, like the keyboard and mouse
<GrueMaster> ericb2: Do you see any messages in dmesg regarding keyboard & mouse?
<ogra> rsalveti, i didnt run the Record verb and even after several reboots i have no input device (which is what record creates)
<rsalveti> ogra: hm, weird
<ogra> so your manual trigger has done the initialization i guess and the state file brings it back to the state it had on shutdown
<ogra> i bet even removing the rule will still get you working sound after reboot
 * ogra tries that
<rsalveti> ogra: the manual trigger should be the same trigger that happens while booting the device
<ericb2> GrueMaster: [    4.711303] input: PS/2+USB Mouse as /devices/platform/ehci-omap.0/usb1/1-2/1-2.3/1-2.3:1.1/input/input2
<ericb2> GrueMaster: looks ok at least for the mouse
<ogra> rsalveti, well, lets see, i removed the rule and am just rebooting
<ericb2> GrueMaster: imho, this rather could be an x.org issue with keyboard + mouse or something
<ogra> rsalveti, yup, sound is there even without the rules file, it is restored from the state file
<ericb2> GrueMaster: and /var/log/syslog says :  http://paste.lisp.org/display/121603
<ogra> (and record is still missing as well)
<ericb2> GrueMaster: interesting : click either the mouse buttons or the keyboard do nothing (meant : nothing is detected)
<rsalveti> ogra: janimo: why do we have mpurate=900 at the headless image for omap 3?
<rsalveti> that's not compatible with old beagles, like C4
<ogra> rsalveti, does it do any harm ?
<rsalveti> I can't even boot at my C4
<ogra> argh
<GrueMaster> ericb2: Why do you have oem-config installed?
<ericb2> GrueMaster: let me check
<ogra> rsalveti, i added that a while ago to get the XM to full speed
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: My beagle C4 is working fine on headless.
<ogra> i thought kernels not capable of using 900 would just ignore it
<rsalveti> ogra: did you add this just at the headless image?
<ogra> GrueMaster, check your cmdline
<ogra> rsalveti, i dont think so
<rsalveti> hm, let me check it again, but after removing it I'm able to boot
<ogra> should be on all omap3 ones
 * ogra checks the code
<ericb2> GrueMaster: looks like it isn"t. Shall I install it ?
<GrueMaster> It is in your pastebin, that is why I ask.
<ogra> yeah, its in all omap3 images
<rsalveti> ok, so it could be a different but, let me check it properly
<rsalveti> *bug
<GrueMaster> ogra: rsalveti http://paste.ubuntu.com/599358/
<ericb2> GrueMaster: don't ask me why :)  I'll try to install it, and I'll keep you informed about the progress. Thanks anyway :)
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: is this a C4?
<GrueMaster> ericb2: YOu don't need it.
<ericb2> GrueMaster: arf ..
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: yes.
<ericb2> GrueMaster: so what shall I do ? uninstall it ?
<ogra> GrueMaster, thats a C4 ?
<GrueMaster> ogra: yes.
<ogra> wow
<ogra> i didnt know they could run that fast :)
<rsalveti> hm, the only difference is that I'm also using it with the zippy expansion board
<GrueMaster> It is the only beagleboard I have.
<rsalveti> it probably can, but not that stable I'd say
<ogra> oh, i thought you got an XM replacement at some point
<GrueMaster> That is an XM.
<ogra> you said C4
<GrueMaster> This is an original beagleboard.
<ogra> C4 != XM
<GrueMaster> I know that.
 * ogra is confused now
<GrueMaster> I have both.  But I don't have any other rev of beagleboard.
<GrueMaster> BeagleXM is a different product.
<ericb2> GrueMaster: I got an xM if this can help you
<ogra> you have a C4 and an XM but you only have one beagleboard ?!?
 * ogra is even more confused now
<GrueMaster> ericb2: Sadly, I am a bit usy with last minute release work.
<ericb2> GrueMaster: I understand. thanks anyway :)
<GrueMaster> ogra: The beagleboards include up to Rev C4.  The beagleXM is an entirely different product.
<ogra> GrueMaster, XM and Cx or Bx are the same product ...
<GrueMaster> Similar to Panda.
<ogra> different revision, but same product
<GrueMaster> No, XM has a different rev CPU.
<phh> beagleXM similar to panda ?
<phh> wut ?
<GrueMaster> Check your specs.
<ogra> still, the product is called beagleboard
<GrueMaster> sigh.
<GrueMaster> No, it is called beagleXM.
<ogra> ask TI why they prevented us from finding the difference in cpuinfo :)
<phh> BeagleBoard-xM delivers extra ARM ® Cortex TM -A8 MHz now at 1 GHz and extra memory with 512MB of low-power DDR RAM,
<phh> I stopped at the first line.
<phh> it's not like panda.
<GrueMaster> Ok, there is too much noise in the channel.
 * GrueMaster goes back to testing.
<ogra> GrueMaster, so does your C4 behave stable then at 900MHz ?
<GrueMaster> Seems to, at least for headless.
 * ogra wouldnt have expected it to even scale to 900)
<ppisati> do anyone know where i can find a gdb for arm? i.e. arm-linux-gnueabi-gdb
<GrueMaster> It was running all night untill I reimaged it this morning.
<ppisati> or do i have to roll my own?
<ogra> apt-get install gdb ?
<ppisati> i need ar arm one
<ericb2> GrueMaster: apt-get autoremove + disconnect/reconnect all usb stuff fixed the issue
<ogra> (which should actually be installed)
<phh> ppisati: apt-get install gdb should install an arm one :p
<phh> oh well you need an arm system.
<ogra> ppisati, that gets you an arm one on the right platform ;)
<ppisati> :)
<ppisati> ok
<phh> everyone here got an arm as main system no ? :p
<ppisati> i'm chasing the kexec stuff
<ppisati> it hangs after relocation
<ppisati> so i need jtag now
<ppisati> i managed to setup openocd on panda
<ppisati> so fa so good
<ppisati> but now i need a proper gdb
<ogra> phh, one at least ... some of us are exaggerating though like GrueMaster ... he has many :P
<ogra> one arm for every hand !!!
<ppisati> one arm for my reign!
<phh> one ac100 for every hand here yeah
<ppisati> ok, i tri the codesourcery toolchain
<ogra> phh, oh, you have a second one ?
 * ogra is envious
<phh> ogra: how the fuck do you test on your main system ? :p
<ogra> by using a different one while testing
<ogra> thats why i do it so rarely :)
<ogra> over easter i switched completely to 2.6.37 though
<phh> i was fed up of doing tests only once a month, so I got another ac100 :p
<ogra> that makes everything easier
<phh> it's still the cheap french ones though
<phh> no 3G no BT
<GrueMaster> We can't even get them in the States.
<ogra> well, the shop i got mine from still wants 299€ for it ... and i havent gotten around ordering one from the cheaper shops online
<phh> hihihi
<ogra> but i plan to ... and a mPCI SD
<ogra> *SSD
<phh> GrueMaster: you can't have everything
<phh> ogra: I only plan to change my panel
<phh> with planning being something really long term :D
<GrueMaster> Sure we can, as long as it runs Windows 7.
<ogra> that possibly too
<ogra> first of all i want a usable disk
<phh> ogra: and your '...' is soldering some more ram ?
<phh> (just saying.)
<ogra> HD screen is next on my list :)
<phh> well, the panel has two  goals:
<phh> get an HD screen
<ogra> more ram would be awesome but i'm not good at SMD soldering
<phh> get a new screen
<phh> not that I killed my current panel
<phh> but err, yes.
<ogra> heh
<ericb2> For the record : disconnect/reconnect all USB devices , is mandatory when you log out / login
<ogra> well, $90 isnt bad for a replacement that also does HD
<phh> yeah
<ericb2> now it works ...
<GrueMaster> I have 8G of DDR2 sitting here on my desk waiting for testing to finish so I can upgrade my desktop from the current 3G.
<ogra> but thats lame ... doesnt involve soldering at all
<phh> :)
<ogra> its more exciting if you can break it :)
<GrueMaster> ericb2: Sounds like something else is wrong.  The natty images work fine here on beagle/XM/Panda w/o hotplugging the USB.
<GrueMaster> Whoa, this is interesting.  mpurate=900 is on both headless & netbook images.  My beagleboard (C4) is showing 893 bogomips, and my XM is showing 782.
<GrueMaster> Oh, and cpuinfo does show a difference between the two.  C4: CPU Variant 0x1  XM: CPU Variant 0x3
<ppisati> code sourcery toolchain had one, and it works
<phh> ppisati: good to know
<ogra> ppisati, i'm pretty sure we have a packaged one in the cross toolchain, hrw would know where though
<ogra> GrueMaster, yeah, but they explicitly have not changed the Hardware entry between the revisions
<ogra> btw, all apps that were added with the recent meta change have been working here
<ogra> i gave all of them some small function tests
<GrueMaster> Yes, I tested them here over the weekend.
<ogra> great
 * ogra would like to know if mpurate can actually cause any instabilities ... honestly i would prefer to go with 900MHz on the XM (instead of 600) and rather say we stop supporting C4 officially without image modification
<GrueMaster> I would say leave headless w/o mpurate and mark the netbook for XM only.
<ogra> GrueMaster, i think bogomips are more than just cpu speed, to get the actual MHz value look in dmesg
<ogra> ugh, adding a flavour specific hack additionally?
<ogra> i dont think that flies two days before release ... its either all omap3 image on or all of them off
<GrueMaster> Well, you could always add a hack in jasper to detect the cpu variant.
<GrueMaster> I was thinking of Oneiric.
<ogra> sure, and i can grow grass on my knee if i dont move for long enough :)
<GrueMaster> For now, we release note it.
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> well, i sense a respin anyway
<GrueMaster> why?
<ogra> so we still have a chance to drop it ... but its an all or nothing thing in natty
<ogra> GrueMaster, if we find an easy fix for slideshow and sound, wouldnt you want them in ?
<GrueMaster> slideshow is not a showstopper.  Audio can easily be fixed with an update.
 * ogra doubts audio is fixable easily outside of jasper
<GrueMaster> I'd rather not respin unless it is critical or the entire mess is respun (all arches).
<GrueMaster> Can't the udev rule be updated with the correct path to alsaucm?
<ogra> sure, but it changes nothing
<rsalveti> ogra: GrueMaster: up, can't boot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/599371/
<ogra> at least here
<rsalveti> finished the headless installation without the mpurate argument, and then added it again by hand
<rsalveti> at next reboot the kernel get stuck
<ogra> weird, i dont even see it setting the mpurate
<ogra> [    0.000000] Clocking rate (Crystal/Core/MPU): 26.0/332/500 MHz
<ogra> you should actually have another line where it tells you that it re-sets to a different value
<rsalveti> let me try with different values
<rsalveti> that's all I have
<ogra> yeah, i belive you :)
<ogra> i just know it looks quite different on my XM if it actually changes the value during boot
<GrueMaster> Out of curiosity, why is the uboot delay on omap3 10 seconds, and only 3 seconds on panda?
<ogra> GrueMaster, blame jcrigby :)
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: there's a patch to fix this upstream already
<ogra> its a compile time default
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> ogra: mpurate=720 boots fine
<ogra> grmbl
<rsalveti> ogra: this is what should be the next line:
<rsalveti> [    0.527679] Switched to new clocking rate (Crystal/Core/MPU): 26.0/332/720 MHz
<ogra> yeah
<rsalveti> so it seems it got stuck while trying to set the clock
<ogra> thats what i have on XM (with different values)
<ogra> damned
<rsalveti> OMAP3530-GP ES3.1, CPU-OPP2, L3-165MHz, Max CPU Clock 720 mHz
<rsalveti> from u-boot
<rsalveti> beagle c4 should be stable with 720
<ogra> NCommander, janimo, rsalveti, GrueMaster, persia ... votes ... do we respin or not ?
<rsalveti> ogra: I think we have a kernel patch that changes that at the kernel side, let me try to look for it first
<ogra> doesnt help much if you cant install at all
<GrueMaster> I vote no unless it is required.  Make the changes so they are there if we do need to respin.
<rsalveti> yeah, we would need a respin or at least a big note at the release notes
 * ogra waits for more votes ... thats +1 vs -1 atm
<GrueMaster> List the fixes that would be picked up in a respin.
<ogra> GrueMaster, well, we dont have any fix for sound nor for slideshow atm
<ogra> so mpurate would be the only one if we respun right now
<GrueMaster> If you don't have a fix for them, respin currently does nothing.
<ogra> it makes old beagle work
<ogra> and new beagle slower
<GrueMaster> I haven';t seen a problem on my old beagle yet.
<GrueMaster> I only run it headless though.
<rsalveti> that probably depends on the hardware
<rsalveti> it's an overclock
<GrueMaster> right.
<ogra> right
<ogra> for C series its an overclock
<GrueMaster> Can be release noted.
<rsalveti> I can't get mine to boot even with 800
<ogra> XM is actually supposed to run up to 1GHz
<rsalveti> let me check if our u-boot is setting the mpurate value
<ogra> my XM runs at 600MHz if you dont set it on cmdline
<GrueMaster> ubuntu@beagle:~$ dmesg|fgrep Crystal
<GrueMaster> [    0.000000] Clocking rate (Crystal/Core/MPU): 26.0/332/500 MHz
<GrueMaster> [    0.357208] Switched to new clocking rate (Crystal/Core/MPU): 26.0/332/900 MHz
<ogra> so i would say u-boot doesnt
<GrueMaster> From my beagle C4
<rsalveti> u-boot just sets the mpurate var
<ogra> yeah
<rsalveti> you still need something like mpurate=$mpurate
<rsalveti> something like that
<ogra> but no value
<rsalveti> yup, seems to be setting it up
<ogra> davidm, thoughts ?
<rsalveti> let me see if I can get that with our kernel
<rsalveti> if we can get it to get the right value from u-boot, then I believe we should make a respin
<rsalveti> because it'll always be the right clock
<rsalveti> ogra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/599374/
<rsalveti> 600 for beagle a/b
<rsalveti> 720 for c4
<rsalveti> and 1000 for xM
<ogra> 1000 doesnt work
<rsalveti> why not?
<ogra> 900 is the highest i could get (i tested the option before adding it )
<rsalveti> hm
<ogra> (indeed i didnt test on Cx)
<phh> the bootloader scripts i've seen states that there is a bug in kernel that prevents it from going to 1G
<ogra> i think there is some linux-omap patch that enhances it to 1000
<ogra> which we dont have in our mainline kernel
<ogra> some koen magic :)
<rsalveti> argh, we can include it but then it'll probably not boot with 1000
<rsalveti> ogra: yup, just need to use mpurate=${mpurate}
<rsalveti> and you'll get the value from u-boot
<rsalveti> with that I'm getting 720 at my C4
<ogra> hmm, could somone try with XM?
<rsalveti> sure, a sec
<ogra> i clearly saw probs with 1000 here
<davidm> ogra, rsalveti is the issue some boards currently can't boot but with the single change mpurate=${mpurate} all boards will boot?
<ogra> davidm, not sure yet, as we stand atm we can only boot XM reliably and Cx with luck
<rsalveti> with current setup we may have problems with old beagles, like beagle a/b and c
<rsalveti> but it should work better for xM
<rsalveti> using mpurate=${mpurate} will fix for beagle a/b/c but will also set 1000 for xM
<rsalveti> and it seems our kernel doesn't support it
<rsalveti> testing right now
<ogra> davidm, dropping the aparm completely will drop XMs to 600MHz but make Cx and Bx work
<ogra> davidm, setting mpurate=${mpurate} will set a value that didnt work on XM during my tsets
<phh> you have no control on bootloader's config file ?
<ogra> phh, we have a release on thu ...
<rsalveti> ogra: I prefer doing a respin without any mpurate, putting on the release notes how to use the mpurate from u-boot while we try to fix the kernel bug at the xM
<ogra> the archive is frozen ... uploads and respins of images cost a lot
<GrueMaster> Just rebooted with mpurate=${mpurate} on my XM.  Logging in now.
<phh> ogra: ah
<phh> ogra: the way i've seen is changing boot script, if beagleboardxm then mpurate=600
<ogra> GrueMaster, check dmesg :)
<GrueMaster> Failed to set it.
<ogra> phh, not that easy, but yeah. thats the proper fix
<ogra> GrueMaster, yeah., thats what i had too
<phh> no the proper fix is to fix your kernel ;)
<rsalveti> ogra: yup, failed to set it
<rsalveti> [    0.000000] Clocking rate (Crystal/Core/MPU): 26.0/332/600 MHz
<rsalveti> but that's fine!
<rsalveti> once the kernel is fixed it'll work
<rsalveti> and the kernel fix can be an SRU
<ogra> no, thats to slow to use netbook
<GrueMaster> Along with the DVI EDID code.
<rsalveti> well, we don't have other choices
<ogra> we do
<ogra> go with GrueMaster's suggestion and dont do a respin
<GrueMaster> The other choice is to document.
<ogra> right
<rsalveti> but that will break on older beagles
<GrueMaster> It is easy enough to edit the boot.script.
<rsalveti> and even after the kernel fix is included, it'll still run with 900 and not 1000
<rsalveti> the user would then need to edit again by hand
<phh> GrueMaster: easy enough but ubuntu can't do it itself :D
<ogra> yes
<rsalveti> I don't like this solution, but not my call
<GrueMaster> phh: We have a wiki documenting how to change it.
<davidm> OK let me get a complete picture,this is beagle only
<ogra> phh, thats rather a safety thing ... we could but we usually dont touch boot stuff after installation
<rsalveti> davidm: yes
<rsalveti> davidm: with mpurate=900 (current setup) we may break old beagles, like beagle a/b/c
<davidm> if we do nothing at this point early beagles won't boot but current beagle  anb beagle xm will work?
<rsalveti> but have xM working with 900mhz
<ogra> davidm, current = XM, but yes
<davidm> How hard is iti to mount the image and add something to make it work from release notes?
<GrueMaster> davidm: beagle C4 is hit or miss.  XM works.
<rsalveti> with mpurate=${mpurate} we'll have the best mhz available for beagle a/b/c, but xM will behave with 600mhz
<rsalveti> because it fails to set 1000
<ogra> davidm, as GrueMaster said, not hard
<phh> GrueMaster: if it boots on C4 you might damage it no,
<phh> ?
<ogra> davidm, but our screwup is permanent as rsalveti says
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: and probably always miss with B or A
<rsalveti> as it can do at most 600
<rsalveti> 900 is too high
<davidm> What is the process for the community?  Can  it be made the default sothey don't have to edit u-boot each boot?
<rsalveti> let u-boot to decide
<ogra> davidm, while mpurate=${mpurate}  could fix the issue through a kernel and bootloader update
<rsalveti> that's why mpurate=${mpurate}
<davidm> Whoops, we might damage boards with the current setting?  That is different
<rsalveti> the mpurate is a variable that's set by u-boot
<rsalveti> davidm: yeah
<rsalveti> it's overclock
<ogra> davidm, we dont damage them but we will shorten their lifecycle
<phh> there is a dynamic voltage thing ?
<rsalveti> I don't mind having xM running with 600mhz until the first kernel upgrade
<davidm> can this be fixed with an SRU post release?
<ogra> davidm, no, because we dont re-write boot.scr
<GrueMaster> davidm: If we respin with  mpurate=${mpurate}, then XM can go full speed with a kernel SRU.
<rsalveti> that's why I believe we should release with  mpurate=${mpurate}, even with xM running only at 600mhz
<ogra> mpurate=${mpurate}  could be fixed by a bootloader and kernel update
<davidm> to me shortening the life of a board is damage
<rsalveti> the kernel fix can go with SRU
<ogra> davidm, we'Re the only distro running the XM at 600MHz afaik
<rsalveti> then at the first kernel update the user will have his xM running with 1000
<rsalveti> even better than 900
<rsalveti> well, it's a bug
<ogra> yes
<rsalveti> and we'll be the only distro that the image doesn't even boot on older beagles :-(
<rsalveti> even now that we have the headless option
<davidm> so fewer people are effected if we switch to mpurate=${mpurate}, and there is no chance of damage to any boards?
<rsalveti> more and more people will try installing ubuntu on older beagles
<rsalveti> davidm: yes
<GrueMaster> On one side, we release note (similar to BeagleXM DVI issue with maverick requiring user intervention before booting), on the other, we respin and SRU.
<davidm> OK I'm going to talk to pgraner and skaet
 * ogra just pinged cjwatson 
<ogra> to see if we can respin only omap3
<ogra> which i think we cant
<ogra> which in turn means re-testing *all* images
<GrueMaster> which is why I vote no, but that's just me.
<ogra> we can respin just omap3
<rsalveti> just omap3 seems fine
<rsalveti> I think this is our best option
<davidm> Why is this just being found now?
<GrueMaster> Because all of my systems work fine as is.
<ogra> same here
<rsalveti> because I decided to try an older beagle here, to do another work, not related with testing, and boom
<ogra> and we discussed the setting a while ago with the conclusion that it wouldnt do harm
<rsalveti> didn't boot
<ogra> i had it on my TODO list from end of maverick still
<GrueMaster> ogra: Will this require a jasper fix?
<ogra> GrueMaster, no, jasper doesnt touch the cmdline (only preseeding options and root= are parsed)
<GrueMaster> ok
<ogra> jasper could carry a board specific fix (looking for cpu revision)  but apparently we dont need that  with ricardos solution
<GrueMaster> I'm going to test here with a fresh image to make sure it gets passed through anyways.
<ogra> the sound thing really annoys me :(
<ogra> having put in weeks of work over two releases and still not having it working proper is depressing :(
<rsalveti> yeah, the sound issue doesn't help
<GrueMaster> Well, we still don't have sound on omap3 either, and this fix won't even help it even if I were able to get working ucm scripts for omap3.
<ogra_> who cares about omap3 (as long as we dont break the HW)
<rsalveti> sound is kind of a minor bug, annoying but not critical
<davidm> how long does it take to resping OMAP 3
<GrueMaster> All I am saying is that omap3 audio and omap4 audio are pretty much at the same state at this point.  kernel-side they both work.
 * NCommander is alive now and reading backscroll
<ogra_> davidm, 90min for netbook, about 30 for headless
<GrueMaster> retesting is minimal as the changes are small.
<ogra_> indeed, its just a boot option
<ogra_> if it boots everywhere we're fine
<rsalveti> yup
<phh> ah release is in two days
<phh> no need to hurry
<ogra_> thats what i said above, yeah :)
<rsalveti> will have a look for the xM kernel fix
<GrueMaster> The headache is the respin/post/download process.
<ogra_> rsalveti, ask koen, i think he wrote it
<rsalveti> should probably be at l-o already, just need to find the patch
<GrueMaster> The question is if we do a respin, do we try to get other fixes in as well?  The ubiquity slideshow issue would affect all platforms (even though they already work).
<davidm> OK call made
<GrueMaster> Possibly the same with audio.
<davidm> please fix package upload we are going to resping
<ogra_> no package
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> its a one line buildsystem change
<davidm> rsalveti, ogra OK make change and let colin and skaet know its done
<ogra_> on it already
<rsalveti> davidm: cool
<skaet> davidm,  which is the version of u-boot we are keeping an eye on?
<davidm> skaet, it's not even a package change it's a build system change
<davidm> no archive change needed
<davidm> one line change to  adding mpurate=${mpurate}
<cjwatson> where's that?
<cjwatson> (sorry, lacking scrollback)
<rsalveti> ogra: should know where to change
<cjwatson> ogra should but I want to know for planning purposes
<davidm> ogra, rsalveti please explain where change is going to cjwatson
<cjwatson> is this in post-boot-natty-armel+omap?
<davidm> GrueMaster, no changes except this boot fix change NONE
<GrueMaster> davidm: Understood.  Testing fix here to ensure it doesn't break something else.
<cjwatson> ok, so it's just in debian-cd on antimony - so ogra can commit that, we can deploy it on antimony, and then we don't even need to rebuild the livefs
<cjwatson> so it's actually a really quick rebuild
<cjwatson> headless or netbook or both?
<rsalveti> both
<cjwatson> which subarch?
<ogra_> cjwatson, oh, you are here
 * ogra_ ignored the channel
<apw> davidm, i think i heard there would be a kernel change needed after for performance on some cards ... whats the bug number, and do we already have the patch
<ogra_> cjwatson, fis is already in debian-cd in the tools/boot/natty/post-boot-armel+omap script
<ogra_> *fix
<rsalveti> apw: I'm looking for the patch right now
<rsalveti> will also report the bug soon
<davidm> cjwatson, thanks
<davidm> apw, rsalveti has point and will get info into bug and to you on this one
<apw> rsalveti, can you sub me to the bug, and drop the number in privmsg
<rsalveti> apw: sure
<apw> rsalveti, cool, so i can make sure any change is in the earliest sru
<cjwatson> I'm just waiting for existing builds to complete
<cjwatson> shouldn't be too long
<rsalveti> apw: ogra: davidm: got the patch, will try it and open the bug when I'm sure it works
<ogra_> yeah, no hurry
<ogra_> updating the bootloaders is complex anyway
<ogra_> well, not complex, but requires manual cmdline action
<rsalveti> ok, out for lunch while the kernel is building
<cjwatson> headless/netbook omap3 rebuilding
<ogra_> thx
<GrueMaster> ogra: Not sure that it matters, but if we have mpurate=${mpurate} in the initial boot.scr, jasper will only use the u-boot translated value for subsequent boots (i.e. mpurate=1000 on my XM after oem-config runs).
<ogra_> GrueMaster, hmm, right, that needs a note (and an oneiric bug i guess)
<GrueMaster> This should be release noted in case someone wants to use the same SD for beagle C4 (or earlier) & XM.
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> and jasper needs special casing for that var
<GrueMaster> Another issue for Oneiric:  wifi in omap4 headless.  Not sure what to file a bug against, but we need wireless-tools and possibly some other package for this to work ootb.
<cjwatson> ubuntu headless omap3 posted
<GrueMaster> cjwatson: Thanks.
<ogra_> awesome !
<GrueMaster> ogra_: Will the omap3 image build change also affect kubuntu-[desktop|mobile]?  If so, they also need to be respun.
<ogra_> bah, sigh, indeed
<GrueMaster> omap3 headless retested on beagle.  XM is finishing install.  Looks good.
<ogra_> great
<GrueMaster> I updated bug 746023 as the udev rule is still failing.  I'm looking into how to fix it completely now.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746023 in alsa-utils "No sound on omap4" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746023
<ogra_> i fear we need to call alsaucm once from the alsa-utils postinst
<GrueMaster> Shouldn't need to.
<ericb2> do you need testers  ?
<ogra_> with UCM you need to init the default verbs you want once
<GrueMaster> ericb2: do you have a pandaboard?
<ericb2> GrueMaster: no, sorry. only an xM
<ericb2> GrueMaster: I think I'll buy one soon, but I think I'll have to wait some weeks anyway
<GrueMaster> ericb2: If you can come up with a ucm config for XM, great.  We can add it to natty-updates.
<ericb2> GrueMaster: sorry, what means ucm ?
<ericb2> GrueMaster: I'm not native speaker, and sometimes I need more explanations, sorru
<GrueMaster> ogra_: calling alsaucm the way we do in the current udev rule looks right, but needed a path.  Now we just need to figure out how to fire it.
<ericb2> sorry
<GrueMaster> ericb2: ucm == Use Case Manager, part of the recent alsa release.
<ericb2> GrueMaster: ah, ok. no problem for me to make some tests
<ogra_> GrueMaster, well, when i tested that was a few kernels ago, not sure the device name udev sees is still the same
<ogra_> though rsalveti's lost looked like the rule fired just fine
<GrueMaster> ogra_: run "sudo udevadm test /class/sound/card0" and it will show you.
<ogra_> s/lost/logs/
<ericb2> GrueMaster: what is the process ?
<rsalveti> ogra: GrueMaster: it worked when I fired the udev events again
<GrueMaster> Well, I updated the alsa-ucm.rules to have the proper path prior to starting a fresh image and it still failed.
<rsalveti> and I could also see it at the logs
<rsalveti> just didn't check yet if that's also happening during boot
<ogra_> rsalveti, yeah, it didnt fire automatically here though
<rsalveti> need to find a way to debug udev
<GrueMaster> I'll try some more things here.
<rsalveti> see why it's not calling the rule
<GrueMaster> udevadm has a lot of debug capabilities.
<rsalveti> I know, I just want to trace the events that udev gets while booting
<ogra_> rsalveti, hmm, try to remove the conditions at the top and bottom and only leave the ID lines in place
<rsalveti> when I trigger them by hand it works
<ogra_> might be they prevent execution somehow
<GrueMaster> udevadm info --attribute-walk --name=/dev/snd/by-path/platform-soc-audio.0 will tell you.
<GrueMaster> at any rate, I need lunch.  biab.
<rsalveti> ogra: put "exec udevd --daemon --debug >> /var/run/udev.log 2>&1" at your /etc/init/udev.conf
<rsalveti> it should give you all events
<rsalveti> and here it's still running the alsaucm just fine
<ogra_> how do you get back to a virgin state ? or do you test it with a fresh image every time ?
<rsalveti> ogra: I'm currently just checking if the udev rule is being called
<rsalveti> and it should be called on everyboot
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> yes
<rsalveti> as it doesn't depend on the alsaucm state
<ogra_> every time an SDP4430 device shows up in the sound stack it should be called
<ogra_> but that doesnt happen for tobin  or me
<rsalveti> ogra: ok, at this boot I'm getting only the hdmi output
<rsalveti> even after calling alsaucm by hand
<ogra_> killall pulseaudio
<ogra_> and re-open the prefs
<ogra_> pulse doesnt update properly apparently
<rsalveti> yup, it's there now
<rsalveti> let me reboot
<rsalveti> maybe a racing condition?
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i think the SDP4430 is builtin, the trigger should happen very early
<rsalveti> ogra_: now it's working all the time =\
<rsalveti> it was working before, stopped working and now it got back to work after I called alsaucm by hand
<ogra_> you run from SD, right ?
<rsalveti> and restarted pulseaudio
<rsalveti> yes
<ogra_> not from USB disk :)
<rsalveti> I have one with usb disk and another with sd :-)
<ogra_> you only need the alsaucm call once
<ogra_> we dont need it on every boot
<rsalveti> what happens after you call it?
<rsalveti> can we restore the state to where it was before calling it?
<ogra_> its is the same f*cking problem we had last release
<rsalveti> let me strace it
<ogra_> i dont know, i guess removing the upstart job that stores state and removing the state file might help
<ogra_> if you called alsaucm and alsa stores the state it will restore that state so you get working sound all the time
<ogra_> i have that here
<rsalveti> yeah, I tried removing the alsa state file but still worked
<ogra_> the alsaucm call should actually not come from a udev rule
<rsalveti> even after a cold reboot
<ogra_> well, did you remove the upstart job too ?
<rsalveti> yeah, makes sense
<rsalveti> not yet, thought that would be part of the package
<ogra_> or only the state file
<rsalveti> and not something generated while calling the command
<rsalveti> let me check
<ogra_> sure it is, but it will store your state in any case
<rsalveti> ok, alsa-store is not going to be called anymore
<rsalveti> and removed /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> so reboot :)
<rsalveti> alsaucm is just loading the configuration from /usr
<rsalveti> not writing anything
<rsalveti> so this state file should be all
<ogra_> yep
<rsalveti> ok, rebooted, with the working udev rule, without alsa.state file
<rsalveti> and sound is working
<ogra_> now remove the udev rule and reboot :)
<ogra_> to see if its really gone
<rsalveti> yup, doing that right now
<ogra_> the prob with the udev rule is that it will always set to hifi on boot, regardless what use case you selected
<rsalveti> got it
<rsalveti> ogra: ok, finally, [   28.309753] asoc: no valid backend routes for PCM: SDP4430 Media
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> so the udev rules was actually working just fine
<ogra_> weird that it didnt for GrueMaster and me
<rsalveti> why the hell it didn't work for you neither GrueMaster once you fixed the udev rule?
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> hmm
<rsalveti> even after removing the state file?
<ogra_> probably a different race :)
<rsalveti> ok, trying again, without the rule and saving the broken state file
<ogra_> i.e. the state file with the non working state gets loaded *after* the udev rule fires
<ogra_> that would revert the udev changes
<rsalveti> yup, that seems to be possible
<ogra_> the only real fix is to call the commands from the rules brefore the first stae file is created
<ogra_> for oneric i would solve that in jasper
<ogra_> sadly thats not possible for natty
<ogra_> not sure how we can actually solve it reliably for natty ... as i said, same prob as in maverick
<rsalveti> yeah, we should put the correct files and remove old state file
<rsalveti> otherwise this is not going to work
<rsalveti> if we remove the state file it should always work
<rsalveti> let me know fix the udev rule with the broken state file to see if I can get the race
<ogra_> right, we would need to remove the state  file from the postinst, call alsaucm ... and for safety, create the new statefile too
<rsalveti> *now
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> true, if we don't create a new one once the user reboots the old state will go to the file
<ogra_> another super ugly hack in alsa postinst script :(
<rsalveti> weeeee :-)
<ogra_> this is depressing
<rsalveti> yeah =\
<rsalveti> ogra: and we should also fix the alsaucm path, that's not yet fixed
<ogra_> the path ?
<ogra_> if we remove the rule ?
<ogra_> the SRU should remove it and just call the above postinst stuff
<rsalveti> yeah, right
<rsalveti> once the state file is there it should be fine
<rsalveti> the only problem is that the user end up removing the state file it'll never be right again
<rsalveti> *if the user
<rsalveti> as you're setting up the state file at postinst
<rsalveti> so I believe we should still keep the udev rule
<rsalveti> as it's called before restoring the alsa-state, it should be fine
<rsalveti> unless the racing condition is really happening
<rsalveti> then it can be annoying for the user
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> ok, confirmed that with the proper udev rule and with the wrong state file it fails
<ogra_> \o/
<rsalveti> let me reboot a couple of times to see if I can see the racing condition
<rsalveti> failed again
<rsalveti> one more time
<rsalveti> failed again
<rsalveti> last time
<rsalveti> ogra_: ok, 4 times and it always failed
<rsalveti> let me now remove the state file
<ogra_> sounds good
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup, worked like a charm
<ogra_> awesome
<rsalveti> ogra_: let me know once you have the debdiff, I can help you testing
<ogra_> k, wont do that tonight anymore though (nearly 11pm here, i need some rest)
<rsalveti> ogra_: haha, true :-)
<rsalveti> let me comment this at the bug report
<ogra_> thx
<rsalveti> ok, this should finally solve the sound issue
<ogra_> heh ... dejavu
<rsalveti> :P
<ogra_> :)
<GrueMaster> back
<ericb2> GrueMaster: booting
<ericb2> GrueMaster: "checking filesystem before resizing ..."
<GrueMaster> yep
<ericb2> GrueMaster: what is the default root password ?
<GrueMaster> ???
<GrueMaster> It should boot into oem-config.
<GrueMaster> There is no password.
<ericb2> GrueMaster: indeed. I just did CTRL +ALT + Fn  :)
<GrueMaster> Ah.  Don't do that.  :P
<ericb2> GrueMaster: got the install in french. Nice :)
<ericb2> GrueMaster: there is something strange with the windows size:  too little, or the fonts too big ..choose one
<ericb2> GrueMaster: I meant the "System configuration window" after, the TZ and the user name
<GrueMaster> What type of monitor do you have?  The default resolution is 1280x720 in the image.
<rsalveti> argh, pyside doesn't fail when building at my panda
<ericb2> GrueMaster: maybe 1400 x ...  not sure, but for sure > 1280 x720
<GrueMaster> It looks wonky on a widescreen that is capable of higher resolutions.
<ericb2> GrueMaster: this monitor is able to display higher resolutions, indeed
<ericb2> GrueMaster: got mpurate=1000, but 600MHz in the dmesg
<GrueMaster> Yes, that will be fixed with the next kernel update after release.
<GrueMaster> The kernel can't handle mpurate>900 at the moment.
<ericb2> clock :  dpll1_ck: unable to set MPU rate to 1000: -22
<ericb2> GrueMaster: ok
<ericb2> GrueMaster: so recreate a boot.something  + use mpurate=900 should basicaly work ?
<GrueMaster> rsalveti is checking on a patch now, should be ready for the first kernel update.
<GrueMaster> Yes, you can edit /boot/boot.script then rerun flash-kernel.
<ericb2> GrueMaster: great ...  thanks rsalveti  :)
<rsalveti> ericb2: mpurate=900 should work for you, I'm just testing the patch that should make it work with 1000
<ericb2> GrueMaster: what test case do you need now ?
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Once you have a kernel .deb, care to share?  That way we can get more testers on it.
<rcn-ee_at_work> for the xM, 800 was the recommend max for the default voltage, so 900 may or may not work.. ;)
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: sure
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_at_work: yup
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_at_work: is your kernel still using 800 as default?
<GrueMaster> ericb2: Start running some apps and see what you can break.  :P
<ericb2> I tested 800 with sakoman distro, works fine
<rcn-ee_at_work> yeap it is..  i was betting on dvfs entering 2.6.39, but it didn't...
<rsalveti> yeah...
<rcn-ee_at_work> sounds like it might not for 2.6.40 either now with the arm shakeup.. ;)
<ericb2> GrueMaster: I'll test OOo4Kids for OMAP3
<ericb2> OOoLight in fact
<GrueMaster> Haven't heard of that.  Not really on my radar this week.
<rsalveti> ok, found the cause of the pyside ftbfs
<GrueMaster> nice.
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Did you get a bug number for the omap mpurate issue?
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: nope, not yet
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: you can create it if you want, but I'm planning to do this in a few hours
<rsalveti> just need to get dinner
<GrueMaster> Yea, I'll file in the next few minutes.
<GrueMaster> Need it for iso tracker.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: oh, ok
<GrueMaster> Don't worry about it.  You can add the patch once it is filed.
<GrueMaster> grrr.  Still seeing random oem-config crashes midway through.  Nothing in the logs.
<GrueMaster> And it doesn't happen often.
<rsalveti> sigh
<rsalveti> ok, dinner time
 * rsalveti brb
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Bug #771537
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771537 in linux "mpurate=1000 fails on beagleXM" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771537
#ubuntu-arm 2011-04-27
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Update on the omap4 audio.  I fixed the paths in the udev rule before first boot.  Everything looks good now after running oem-config.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: yeah, without any state file it should work fine
<rsalveti> cool
<GrueMaster> For SRU, we can fix the udev and run alsaucm in a postinst.
<rsalveti> yup
 * GrueMaster is getting tired of testing.
<rweber> Problems with USB on beagle board.   In any configuration, I cannot get the beagle board that I have just installed ubuntu onto.  I did have angstrom working the the devices, but for some reason ubuntu can't recognnise them.  I do have a powered usb hub, I have tried it with and without the hub.
<rweber> Problems with USB on beagle board.   In any configuration, I cannot get the beagle board that I have just installed ubuntu onto.  I did have angstrom working the the devices, but for some reason ubuntu can't recognnise them.  I do have a powered usb hub, I have tried it with and without the hub.
<GrueMaster> rweber: What is the mpurate in /proc/cmdline say?
<rweber> I assume you mean on the sd card
<rweber> right?
<GrueMaster> What image are you using?
<rweber> ubuntu-netbook-10.10-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap.img
<GrueMaster> Beta 2?
<rweber> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/10.10/release/
<rweber> Texas instruments omap3 preinstalled images
<rweber> excuse me, preinstalled netbook image
<GrueMaster> Hmmm.  Try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/daily-preinstalled/current/ .  It will be the 11.04 release in a few days.
<rweber> interesting..
<GrueMaster> What rev beagle do you have?
<rweber> firmware.. hardware?
<GrueMaster> Hardware.
<GrueMaster> Shouldn't have any firmware.
<rweber> It says rev B on the box
<rweber> I belive that is the hard ware version
<rweber> .
<GrueMaster> Beagle XM?
<rweber> yep
<GrueMaster> Ah.  Yes, try the newer image.  There was an issue with Maverick (10.10) on the released beagleXM (A3 and later).
<rweber> I checked /proc/  but it was empty.
<GrueMaster> Are you using a keyboard, mouse, and monitor?
<rweber> Indeed I am..
<GrueMaster> Then you should be fine with the 11.04 image.
<rweber> I can see the language selection screen come up, but I can't select anything.
<GrueMaster> I have it running here on my rev B board.
<GrueMaster> Try plugging the keyboard & mouse directly into the board.
<GrueMaster> How are you getting power?
<rweber> K,,  I will try the 11.04 image...  already tried directly.  I am using wall 5v power adapter.
<GrueMaster> Ok.  Wanted to make sure.  You can power the system through the mini-USB port as well, but you loose USB and a lot of other devices.
<GrueMaster> And I read somewhere that they changed the design of the board, flipflopping something in USB EHDI.
<GrueMaster> Changed some gpio or something like that.
<GrueMaster> Should be fine with 11.04 though.
<rweber> do I need to add any files to the image, or just do a ddd
<rweber> *dd
<rweber> ?
<GrueMaster> Just dd.
<GrueMaster> Wouldn't suggest ddd (that is a gui debugger).
<GrueMaster> :P
<GrueMaster> At any rate, the image shouldn't require any tweaking.
<rweber> GUI!??  What's wrong with GDB!?
<GrueMaster> Meh.  There is a gui for anything these days.
<rweber> I actually think that's a good thing.
<GrueMaster> At any rate, it is past midnight here.  I'm out for the next 7+ hours.
<rweber> got it.. It's 1:15 am here.
<GrueMaster> ogra_ should be online soon, if you have any questions.
<ppisati> morning
<rweber> Natty didn't work either.. switching to a different board, same firmware version, fixes the problem... Still no mouse and keyboard on my board though...   Another note, the led's on the ethernet port are not flashing.  So, I guess the usb hub just didn't turn on.  but why, is this a faulty board.
<rweber> *?
<rweber> I think that my board is bad
<rweber> my friends board work's just fine.
<dcordes> It seems that unity in natty, as opposed to netbook-launcher-efl in the maverick release rootfs, doesn't perform too well. I'm looking to a) improve unity ( I have no hardware acceleration available ) or b) replace unity with the old nbl based desktop. Since I'm not sure if a) will work and how to possibly make b) happen I'm looking for any suggestions. Thanks!
<dcordes> Sorry- forgot to add '...doesn't perform too well on my device' .. which is not an officially supported one!
 * ogra_ thinks unity-2d performs actually lots better than the efl launcher
<ogra_> i'm using it here on my tegra as my main work env
<ogra_> you should also note that the efl launcher is completely unmaintained atm
<ogra_> i dont think anyone has even tried to run it in natty yet
<rsalveti> at beagle it also works better than nl-efl
<dcordes> Thanks for the rapid reply guys. I have tried the omap4 rootfs as base. Does it have non-2d configured as default ?
<dcordes> ok it seems that I do run 2d
<rsalveti> robclark: https://launchpad.net/~rsalveti/+archive/unity-3d-gles/
<dcordes>  2777 ?        00:00:04 unity-2d-panel 2779 ?        00:00:05 unity-2d-launch
<robclark> rsalveti, woohoo
<rsalveti> robclark: install compiz-core and compiz-gnome
<rsalveti> robclark: open unity-2d and start compiz as "# compiz --replace composite opengl move resize decor"
<robclark> ok.. will give it a try when I get to point of having a working driver again
<rsalveti> robclark: for now just compiz, nux still on going at linaro :-)
<robclark> cool
<dcordes> ogra_: it's strange- soon as there is any animation, it will flicker heavily
<dcordes> it's not that it's too slow, it's just distorted
<dcordes> aha there is Bug #726151
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 726151 in unity "Unity launcher flickers (dup-of: 717364)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726151
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 717364 in unity "Launcher auto hide animation has a life of it's own / Unity launcher constantly sliding in and out without user interaction" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717364
<dcordes> ogra_: are there any differences in omap3 vs omap4 image regarding unity ?
<rsalveti> dcordes: nops, should behave the same
<dcordes> ok then I have no clue what to try.
<dcordes> the bug above seems to be a different flickering problem
<dcordes> it might be related to poor fb driver
<dcordes> all I know is nbl efl works well with it
<dcordes> lilstevie: how do you circumvent lack of osk in maverick then ?
<dcordes> lilstevie: the maverick rootfs I use also have oem-config
<lilstevie> dcordes: I made my rootfs with rootstock
<dcordes> ah I see. I never succeeded to complete a full ubuntu-netbook maverick rootfs with rootstock
<dcordes> did you apply any workarounds ?
<lilstevie> I didn't build a full image
<lilstevie> I built a minimal system
<dcordes> ok that works for me as well
<ogra_> netbook with rootstock should work in natty though
<lilstevie> used an init.d script to bring the wifi online
<lilstevie> then built the rest of the image on the deviec
<lilstevie> device
<dcordes> ogra_: aha that's interesting. would it give me netbook-launcher-efl ?
<ogra_> we changed to a different qemu
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> ubuntu-netbook is what we use for our images, it has unity-2d
<lilstevie> natty introduces unity-2d for arm
<ogra_> right
<dcordes> lilstevie: check above. I have problem with unity-2d graphical glitching on my device
<dcordes> ogra_: despite from netbook-launcher-efl being unmaintained it would be a good solution to install it in natty instead of using maverick
<ogra_>  ?
<dcordes> ogra_: earlier you mentioned nbl-efl is unmaintained
<ogra_> yes, to what would installing the unmaintained (and totally untesteda) efl launcher be a solution ?
<dcordes> to the unusable unity-2d
<ogra_> how about finding out why it is unusable on your HW and fix that instead ?
<dcordes> that would be nicer
<ogra_> what kind of graphics driver do you use there ?
<dcordes> msm_fb
<ogra_> it is definitely happy on all my arm devices with framebuffer
<dcordes> xf86-video-fbdev
<dcordes> mhm I listened up when you said you are using it on the tegra
<ogra_> and its a lot snappier than efl ever was
<dcordes> it would be interesting to see if it works for lilstevie's glaxy tab
<ogra_> yup, i currently type on my ac100
<dcordes> I believe so..
<lilstevie> I don't see why it would be glitching on mine
<dcordes> lilstevie: did you check the option to run 'DISPLAY=:0 onboard' from some script around the oem-config start process ?
<dcordes> maybe timed
<lilstevie> not yet
<dcordes> it brings me perfectly well through the oem-config process on my device (starting that remotely, not via script)
<dcordes> ogra_: I have seen fb problems here and now in maverick too
<dcordes> ogra_: ignorable, much smaller glitches
<dcordes> ogra_: is unity-2d also based on the enlightenment libraries ?
<ppisati> any openocd guru around?
<rweber> no usb support on beagleboard,... does any one else have this problem?
<apw> rsalveti, i haven't seen any bug for that arm issue in the kernel?  frequency?
<rsalveti> apw: sorry, I'm just testing the possible fix, but the bug was filled already, one sec
<rsalveti> apw: bug 771537
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771537 in linux "mpurate=1000 fails on beagleXM" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771537
<rweber> every thing goes dead even the lan. every time with ubuntu 1010
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel "out-of-date" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<rsalveti> rweber: could be because of the page allocation errors
<rsalveti> rweber: what board are you using?
<rweber> beagle xm
<rsalveti> apw: the fix will make xM run at 800mhz instead of 600mhz, and it's already upstream
<rweber> revision B
<apw> i thought they did 1G ?
<rsalveti> apw: I'm just rebooting the machine to test, and will put the pull request at the bug
<GrueMaster> rweber: How did the 11.04 install go?
<apw> ok
<rsalveti> apw: they do, but we can't safely enable it now, as it needs smart reflex class 1.5 and ABB
<rsalveti> and both are not yet implemented upstream
<rsalveti> they were only at ti's 2.6.32 kernel
<rweber> just as badly... however swtiching the board to a different one fixed the problem... the issue now is that I will have to say goodbye to this board as it does not belong to me.
<GrueMaster> May have been a board issue then.
<rweber> most  likely.
<rweber> I think that I will test it with my angstrom distribution, and if that works.  Send it into beagle board for evaluation.
<rsalveti> rweber: yeah, would say the same
<dcordes> is there something like packages.ubuntu.com for arm ?
<rsalveti> dcordes: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
<dcordes> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/n/netbook-launcher-efl/netbook-launcher-efl_0.3.2-0ubuntu6_armel.deb yippie
<dcordes> rsalveti: thanks
<dcordes> seems like it will be a larger scaled project than I thought to install netbook-launcher-efl in natty
<dcordes> all the e libs are missing in natty.
<sveinse> The system I'm building (it's specific and not generic, so the user cannot install packages manually), I need to setup a set of /etc files, like /etc/fstab or ld.so.conf.d/ and so on. Would it be best to create a config debian package that provides these files, or should they simply be edited outside debs? What is "best" in lieu with debian/ubuntu policy?
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Do you have an N900?  Have you tried the natty image on it?
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: not yet
<GrueMaster> Wow, these things are expensive.  $350-$400 on ebay.
<rweber> just as a side note..  Natty seems to be running really slow..
<ogra_> rweber, on what ?
<ogra_> and which parts of the system :)
<rweber> beagle board xm.  everything.
<rweber> 10 + just to boot up.
<rweber> minutes that is.
<GrueMaster> There are two underlying factors to this:  SD card speed and mpurate.
<ogra_> ah, you might be bitten by bug 771537
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 771537 in linux "mpurate=1000 fails on beagleXM" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771537
<GrueMaster> The mpurate can be worked around.  Edit /boot/boot.script and change mpurate to 900, then rerun flash-kernel.
<ogra_> try setting mpurate to 900 in /boot/boot.script
<ogra_> and run sudo flash-kernel afterwards
<ogra_> on next boot it should run at 900MHz instead of 600
<GrueMaster> For the SD card issue, I have found that the larger the card, the slower it works.
<ogra_> well, the 4k alignment will help in oneiric ... janimo will save us :)
<ogra_> err 4M :P
<GrueMaster> Actually, I think you were right the first time.
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<janimo> ogra, I just wsh I had gotten that 4M fix right first time I tried it, and we'd have it for natty too
<rweber> great, so I have 1 beagle board that is operating at half cpu speed and another with no USB support.
<ogra_> janimo, yeah, i even had a request from ndec for that
<ogra_> (which i havent answered yet because its a shame that we didnt get to it)
<ogra_> rweber, well, the cpu speed thing is a matter of one reboot
<GrueMaster> rweber: and there is a kernel fix being tested now.  Should be in updates shortly after release.
<ogra_> that will even allow a full GHz
<rweber> k I edited the boot/boot.script to be 900 instead of 1000
<rweber> how do I make sure that the card is 4M aligned?
<ogra_> you cant
<ogra_> well, you can but you need to repartition and reformat
<rweber> if it's actually a block alignment problem.  I think that hitachi came out with some tools to fix that.
<rweber> I will look into that.
<rweber> nm... the tool only works on windows.
<rweber> Still slower than spit!
<rsalveti> ogra: rweber: you can got until 1000, but it's not safe
<rsalveti> upstream recommends you to use 800mhz
<rsalveti> but it's your call :-)
<rsalveti> if the board is booting and working fine, probably not an issue
<rweber> I went to 900
<rweber> it's just still pretty slow.
<ericb2> hello
<ericb2> GrueMaster: FYI, I tested mpurate=900
<ericb2> GrueMaster: it works (no problem so far)
<GrueMaster> Cool
<ericb2> GrueMaster: in fact, I prefered change for Ubuntu classic, and thingds are faster
<ericb2> maybe the new UI is not optimized, or something like that
<ericb2> GrueMaster: the sound does not work
<ericb2> GrueMaster: at least what I tested  (alsamixer didn't help)
<ericb2> nor esd nor sox work. I can read .ogg files, but can't hear anything
<GrueMaster> ericb2: in alsamixer, you need to unmute the HeadsetL mixer AudioL2 and HeadsetR mixer AudioR2, then set Headset volume to +50 (mine is at 63).
<GrueMaster> Audio should sound fine then.  I have played several cd's worth of ogg files in banshee without issue after setting those controls.
<GrueMaster> I hope to get a UCM configuration for the beagle/beaglexm systems soon as an SRU update post-release.
<ericb2> GrueMaster: strange, I got 00 and cannot change
<ericb2> Carkit has 63, other are 00
<ericb2> page up/down does nothing ..
<ericb2> GrueMaster: entering S, I have the choice between  : -  (defaut)   or  0 omap3beagle or "enter the device name.. "
<GrueMaster> Use right and left arrows to select the channel you wish to modify, M to mute/unmute, and up/down to change volume.
<ericb2> GrueMaster: that's what I did. Looks like the device is not correct
<GrueMaster> You are on a beaglexm, right?
<ericb2> GrueMaster: I am. And when I tried to play a sound, I lost the colors, and had to disconnect / connect me again
<GrueMaster> Which image?
<ericb2> GrueMaster: yes, looks like something goes wrong
<ericb2> GrueMaster: background, all icons and so on
<ericb2> ouch ... ext3-fs error ... I need to rebot I fear
<ericb2> maybe an sd issue
<GrueMaster> Is this Maverick or Natty?  Netbook or headless?  Are you on a console or remotely logging in?
<ericb2> GrueMaster: natty. The image you gave me the URL  yesterday
<GrueMaster> As to the ext3 error, may be an sd issue.
<GrueMaster> Ok.
 * GrueMaster has had several conversations on several other channels and sometimes loses track).  :P
<danger89> I try to run Ubuntu 10.04 ARM on igepv2 board, however at the end of the boot process I only see a blinking white line. Please can somebody help me? Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4W4g8qNhqI Syslog: http://igep.es/images/fbfiles/files/syslog-20110427.txt and Kern log: http://igep.es/images/fbfiles/files/kern.txt
<danger89> (I used the latest stable kernel from igepv2 git)
<danger89> followed the guide: http://free-electrons.com/blog/ubuntu-1004-igepv2/
<GrueMaster> danger89: Have you tried a newer image like 10.10 or the soon-to-be released 11.04?
<GrueMaster> Omap3 support on Lucid was a tech preview only.
<danger89> GrueMaster: yes 10.10 hanged on the installer
<danger89> GrueMaster: not tried 11.04. However 10.04 should just works, atleast there is much proof it work wih other people using igepv2 hardware board
<danger89> Any ideas?
<danger89> i'm really stuck
<GrueMaster> Sorry, no.  I only have beagleboards and panda boards.
<comradekingu> danger89: So you got it installed, but it hangs after bootloader?
<danger89> comradekingu: hi :)
<danger89> comradekingu: yes I setup the bootfs & rootfs. Seems to boot just fine, and hangs after the kernel is loaded or almost at the end of the kernel load.
<danger89> ..then it stops booting
<GrueMaster> danger89: I forgot to ask, do you have a keyboard, mouse, and monitor attached or are you running console via serial port?
<danger89> GrueMaster: Currectly I do not have a keyboard, or mouse. Then I have a monitor attachted check: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4W4g8qNhqI
<danger89> GrueMaster: badly is I can't get serial output currently. I yea know it sucks. I got all the right settings for the serial debug but I guess the laptop com-port is broken
<GrueMaster> May need a serial null-modem cable for that.
<GrueMaster> Not sure.
<danger89> GrueMaster: no the cable just works. On another PC, which is currenctly not avaible right now.. i'm really sorry
<danger89> however I guess the syslog is almost the same as the debug on serial:
<danger89> which will look like this: http://pastebin.com/Wr5g4Nj3
<GrueMaster> No, the reason I asked is that I often see users trying to run our earlier images with only serial console and no monitor.
<GrueMaster> Until now, our releases were standalone.  We now have a headless image that you configure through the serial port.
<comradekingu> danger89: ureadahead reads from disk into memory. Google seems to think placing /var on a separate partition may cause it
<danger89> GrueMaster: I got dvi (hdmi) output signal
<comradekingu> Or otherwise something wrong in /etc/fstab in relation to uids or paths
<danger89> comradekingu: /var is on the same rootfs
<danger89> comradekingu: /etc/fstab is only default value (like red hat)
<danger89> let me pastbin the fstab ok?
<comradekingu> might be broken memory, seems like the mount went ok
<danger89> comradekingu: you mean the igepv2 memory ór... the sd-card?
<danger89> comradekingu: fstab: http://pastebin.com/NUhY1jp4
<danger89> comradekingu: can you be more clairy about which memory could be broken you think? Or beter how to solve it
<comradekingu> well the system memory, im guessing
<comradekingu> Could be the card too
<danger89> comradekingu: same card did work using debian for arm
<danger89> comradekingu: http://free-electrons.com/pub/ubuntu/armel-rootfs-201006102239.tgz http://free-electrons.com/blog/ubuntu-1004-igepv2/
<danger89> comradekingu: I used that tgz for my rootfs
<comradekingu> Im using debian for arm, works
<danger89> yea hre too kind of, however I got problems with Quanta Touch driver that is why I want to try Ubuntu
<danger89> using the latest git kernel
<danger89> of igep
<danger89> comradekingu: should I check somehow for broken parts on my SD card :S?
<comradekingu> danger89: No, if debian works thats not it
<comradekingu> sudo ureadahead --force-trace --debug
<comradekingu> try that
<danger89> i can't get into the terminal?
<comradekingu> Isnt that what it drops you at
<danger89> or when should I type that line?
<danger89> no that is the whole problem
<danger89> I only see a blinking white line
<danger89> if I got into a terminal I would be very happy
<comradekingu> Is it a armv5 board?
<danger89> you say? http://www.igep.es/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46&Itemid=55
<danger89> comradekingu: i can search up the exactly arm
<danger89> type..
<comradekingu> nvm, that wasnt it
<danger89> ok
<danger89> it's atleast a OMAP3
<danger89> I just followed the guide on free-electrons: http://free-electrons.com/blog/ubuntu-1004-igepv2/
<danger89> only I use the latest git checkout (linux kernel)
<danger89> get the right .config
<danger89> making the uImage when just OK
<danger89> modules & firmware also
<danger89> Once you have built the rootfs or downloaded the armel-rootfs.tgz file you will need to disable the ureadahead daemon or your igep will just stall half way through the boot process. This is ok because ureadahead is actually for booting from a spinning hard disk not an SSD To disable it you can go into /etc/init on your rootfs and rename the ureadahead.conf to ureadahead.disabled  Also when you are copying the file /etc/init/tty
<danger89> how you see that? on the comment: http://free-electrons.com/blog/ubuntu-1004-igepv2/ (below)
<danger89> so damn the solution was all the time on that same page I guess :|
<danger89> let me try it...
<danger89> comradekingu: it seems to solve that issue, but still ends with a blinking white line :( I will upload the sys again
<sveinse> danger89: We're booting from uSD card on omap3. You say it's better for performace to stop the ureadahead service?
<danger89> no I do not say it's better for performance, I will quote this line from ryan "Once you have built the rootfs or downloaded the armel-rootfs.tgz file you will need to disable the ureadahead daemon or your igep will just stall half way through the boot process. This is ok because ureadahead is actually for booting from a spinning hard disk not an SSD"
<danger89> sveinse: which you can read on this page: http://free-electrons.com/blog/ubuntu-1004-igepv2/
<sveinse> ah, it was a quote
<danger89> sveinse:  comradekingu http://pastebin.com/f5BpSDub current syslog
<danger89> ow I see also the message below that: ....so your new ttyS2 file should look like exec /sbin/getty -8 115200 ttyS2...
<danger89> I will try that now too
<danger89> comradekingu: hopefully I can have serial debug output again
<sveinse> is it ttyS2 on this kernel?  Because at some point, they swictced to ttyO2. <wild speculation>newer than 2.6.36?</wild speculation>
<sveinse> seems so from the logs
<sveinse> Well... Quoting "The amazing graphical capabilities of the OMAP chip"
<sveinse> Hmm. Not to sure about that. We're using 3530, and we're working hard to get _sufficient_ performace out of Qt on QWS
<sveinse> It's amazing if everyting renders in OpenGL, but I haven't seen any (2D) widget graphics system what uses it fully. And X11 is not full accelerated either, iirc
<danger89> sveinse: The latest kernel from the igepv2 git is: v2.6.35.11
<danger89> that is also the version I use currently
<sveinse> well... its off to bed
<sveinse> night
<danger89> night
<sveinse> and oh, the logs you pasted are using ttyS2...
<danger89> comradekingu: The latest log I got is: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=f5BpSDub Still blinking white line at the end. Too bad my com-port is not working on my laptop
<danger89> <-- syslog
<danger89> comradekingu: maybe it hangs on the libertas driver?
<danger89> used for the onboard wifi chip from Marvell
<danger89> or plymouth-splash main process (3166) terminated with status 2 could be a problem
<danger89> I'm not overacting but we are currently getting to work this for about 1,5 month :( Just want to boot Ubuntu from igepv2 with Quanta touch driver
<danger89> trying to *
<danger89> we already tried the netboot arm port, the ubuntu 10.10 arm, debian arm and now the ubuntu 10.04
<danger89> (that was a little bit off-topic)
#ubuntu-arm 2011-04-28
<rweber> UBUNTU, and all linux not detecting usb.....  BEAGLEBOARD.. Works at first, but then after a little while stops working.
<GrueMaster> rweber: Is this happening on both of your boards? (or am I thinking of someone else).
<GrueMaster> Also, what hardware (specific rev) and what image (specific release or daily build info).
<hrw> morning
<fairuz> morning
<mdz> ogra, is it fair to call the ARM netbook build a "developer" version?
<mdz> I'm trying to avoid confusion for netbook users as to which image to download
<mdz> (in the release announcement)
<ogra> mdz, hmm, the developer image for arm is actually the headless one ... netbook is usually referred to by us as an enduser image in the community
<ogra> (i.e. as answer to the often upcoming question why we use a splash, have no kernel messages on and no serial login enabled by default)
<ogra> mdz, i would just call it "Image of the ARM edition" or some such instead and just drop the flavour
<mdz> ogra, which computers does it run on?
<mdz> all it says right now are Panda and Beagle, which are not end user computers but developer boards
<ogra> mdz, right, thats true ... but the image is supposed to be a reference for enduser installs
<ogra> vs the headles image which is a clear developer only image
<mdz> "A special developer version is provided for select Texas Instruments
<mdz> (TI) ARM platforms, specifically the "Panda" and "Beagle" boards.
<mdz> "
<mdz> is the language I've suggested
<mdz> (removing the reference to netbooks)
<ogra> referring to netbook ?
<mdz> ogra, referring to the 11.04 release
<mdz> not to a specific image
 * ogra would somewhat like the word reference in there ... :) but its ok as is 
<mdz> Developer reference images are provided for select Texas Instruments (TI) ARM
<mdz> platforms, specifically the "Panda" and "Beagle" boards.
<mdz> ogra, ok?
<ogra> perfect !
<ogra> :)
<mdz> done
 * hrw waits for Eagleboard ;D
 * LetoThe2nd still wants koalaboard.
<hrw> Beagle, Hawk, Leopard, Panda exists so far
<apw> ogra, you have release noted the omap4 sound issues, but if i read bug #651302 there are isses on omap3 as well ?  should that be noted too ??
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651302 in alsa-lib "No sound in omap (beagle, beagleXM)." [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651302
<ogra_> apw, we have it noted in the arm release notes, i think thats enough
<ogra_> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/NattyReleaseNotes
<apw> ogra_,  ok
<apw> ogra_, your arm release notes, the links at the bottom are missing
<ndec> mdz: ogra: panda and beagle are not the proper names. i think you should say pandaboard and beagleboard. in fact I think the exact name is PandaBoard and BeagleBoard.
<ogra_> mdz, can we still change that ?
<ndec> mdz: ogra: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PandaBoard
<mdz> ogra_, yes, go ahead if nobody has the edit lock. don't forget to use `` to avoid it becoming a wiki link
<ndec> I still think that someone else should confirm, but I am pretty sure that Panda and Beagle is not the right one...
<ndec> prpplague: ^^ any idea?
<mdz> ogra_, oh, never mind, you're talking about the release announcement, rather than the release notes
<mdz> ogra_, ask skaet
<mdz> note that text is already copied into the release notes too
<ogra> mdz, i think ndec just referred to our above conversation
 * ogra goes around and changes
<ndec> ogra_: mdz: whatever reference you are making to panda and beagle you should be using the 'official' names.
<mdz> ogra, please tell skaet what you are doing
<ogra> np, will do
<Daviey> ogra, you are blocking the release :P
<ogra> Daviey, awesome ! i always wanted to be at fault for that :P (didnt manage to in 6 years canonical)
<ndec> ogra: I am glad I could help you for this challenge ;-)
<ogra> Developer reference images are provided for select Texas Instruments (TI) ARM
<ogra> platforms, specifically the "PandaBoard" and "BeagleBoard" developer systems.
<ndec> looks beautiful...
* ogra changed the topic of #ubuntu-arm to: Ubuntu ARM Discussion & Development | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM | Submit a Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | DYO rootfs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch |  cross build ? http://42.pl/u/2u8U | Get NAtty while it's hot ! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/| Ideas for Oneric | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OneiricObjectives
<ogra> there we go, happy release day :)
<ppisati> i'm out for some grocery, but anyone with arm/mmu/openocd/gdb knowledge is welcome:
<ogra> oops typoed
<ppisati> bug 768249
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 768249 in linux-ti-omap4 "kexec panic: external abort on non-linefetch (0x1008) at 0x03510000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768249
* ogra changed the topic of #ubuntu-arm to: Ubuntu ARM Discussion & Development | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM | Submit a Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | DYO rootfs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch |  cross build ? http://42.pl/u/2u8U | Get Natty while it's hot ! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/| Ideas for Oneric | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OneiricObjectives
<fairuz> ogra: your link is broken
<fairuz> there's | in it :D
* ogra changed the topic of #ubuntu-arm to: Ubuntu ARM Discussion & Development | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM | Submit a Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | DYO rootfs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch |  cross build ? http://42.pl/u/2u8U | Get Natty while it's hot ! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/ | Ideas for Oneric | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OneiricObjectives
<ogra> thanks ! :)
<fairuz> the ubuntu.com in such a mess on my machine. Something like broken css
<hrw> fairuz: with dell laptop on top of text?
<hrw> had to reload
<fairuz> hrw: yes, and some broken list below it
<fairuz> ah
<fairuz> hrw: you are right, a hard refresh do the job
<ndec> ogra: why is there 'DRAFT' here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<ndec> ogra: also it seems that you in fact did put a wikilink for PandaBoard and BeagleBoard ;-)
<ogra_> ndec, because its a draft :) the actual release notes go to ubuntu.com
<ndec> ogra: well, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes points to this place, and I received the release announcement already... so why is it still a draft?
<ogra> hmm, right
<ogra> i pinged #ubuntu-release
<ogra> fixed
<ogra> ndec, thanks for pointing out !
<ndec> ogra: one more. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/NattyReleaseNotes has a link (at the end) to the netbook instructions. link is dead
<ogra_> yeah, i need GrueMaster to tell me where he actually put that page
<ogra_> or if he planned to just recycle the maverick notes
<ogra_> its on my todo
<ogra_> will likely be another 2h until he gets up
<ndec> ogra: and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPHeadlessInstall has a link to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-headless/releases/ which is dead too...
<ogra_> oh, yeah, that should point to the new location
<ogra_> fixed
<ogra_> (if the wiki ever saves)
<ndec> ogra: the manifest files are missing from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/
<ogra_> might be on purpose, seems they are missing for all images there
<ogra_> hmm, except i'm blind
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> pinged #ubuntu-release again ... lets see
<mprem> hi
<prpplague> ndec: PandaBoard and BeagleBoard are the correct naming for the boards
<ndec> prpplague: thanks! ogra ^^
<ogra_> well, thats what we use now :)
<prpplague> sorry for the late response, brain needed sleep
<GrueMaster> Morning.  Ogra, I didn't get a chance to do the installation notes for netbook.
<GrueMaster> In the middle of editing the release notes page, my system decided it absolutely needed to reboot.  I took that opportunity to upgrad ram from 3G to 8G.  Didn't know my MB bios needed a massive upgrade to support it and was effectively down for over an hour.
<davidm> GrueMaster, it's critical you get it done NOW, the release is out
<davidm> and people have noticed your name vs notes
<GrueMaster> I'll try.  Wiki is being extremely slow.
<ogra> everything will be slow today :)
<ogra> its release day :)
<ogra> GrueMaster, apart from the blaze stuff i think the page looks ok, do we know blaze will boot that way still ?
<GrueMaster> Not sure.  Haven't had a chance to try since beta 1.
<rsalveti> I think blaze support is broken
<rsalveti> sebjan can give more details
<rsalveti> don't know if our kernel supports it
<ndec> yes, it's broken
<ogra> so remove that bit from the wiki then
<sebjan> last time I tried, display was broken, but I can't remember if it was booting.
<GrueMaster> Anything else to change?  I have 5 minutes before I need to leave for a while.
<ogra> GrueMaster, then just go, i'll look over it after meeting and fix up what i find
<steev> are the ubuntu arm repos stable now?
<steev> for natty i mean
<rsalveti> steev: yes
<steev> rsalveti: awesome
<steev> rsalveti: in the OnericObjectives link, you mention a gl/gles proxy library, where is that, or is it something internal?
<rsalveti> steev: was something developed by linaro
<rsalveti> steev: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/linaro-graphics-wg/+spec/multimedia-linaro-runtime-gl-proxy
<steev> thanks again :)
#ubuntu-arm 2011-04-29
<lilstevie> dcordes
<ndec> ogra_: hi
<ogra_> hey ndec
<ndec> ogra_: just wanted to confirm that I will be at UDS, from Mon to Wed.
<ndec> Wed all day
<ogra_> awesome !!!!!
<ogra_> dont forget to register on LP
<ogra_> ;)
<ndec> ogra_: that's done ..
<cooloney> ndec: welcome, man
<hrw> ndec: cool
<ppisati> guys, did you ever use jtag on the mvl-dove board? and if yes, which hw/sw did you use?
<ppisati> have you ever tried with openocd?
<ogra_> i dont think anyone has touched dove in over a year
<ppisati> yep
<ogra_> (and i dont think anyone in the team is eager to do so)
<ppisati> :)
<ppisati> no no
<ppisati> it's just that i'm debugging an issue on ti-omap3/4
<ppisati> and to me, it looks like a stack corruption
<ogra_> we had a special dongle for jtag iirc
<ppisati> so i would like to see how it works on another arm platform
<ppisati> i have a fly swatter and i'm using openocd
<ppisati> i just need to know which profile i should use
<ppisati> BTW
<ogra_> ppisati, asl pprplague
<ogra_> *ask
<ppisati> as far as you know, is our dove equal to a sheevapolug?
<ogra_> no, not at all
<ppisati> uh ok
<ogra_> its similar but not equal to the armada chip
<ppisati> ok
<ogra_> its a completely experimental platform
<ppisati> i see
<ogra_> talk to NCommander for more details, he maintained the port
<ppisati> ooooook
<ppisati> btwm who is pprplague?
<ogra_> works at tincantools and is a contractor at TI afaik
<hrw> prpplague is good person to ask about JTAG stuff
<ppisati> oh cool
<ppisati> my jtag is from tincantools :)
<ogra_> thats why i pointed you to him ;)
<ppisati> ok, i'll chase him
<hrw> my jtag equipment is from openmoko
<ppisati> anyway, i senti an email to saeed
<ppisati> let's see if he knows the correct profile/cpu for our dove board
<rsalveti> ndec: https://launchpad.net/~rsalveti/+archive/unity-3d-gles/
<rsalveti> ndec: activate the ppa, install compiz-core and compiz-gnome then once you have your unity-2d session up and running call "compiz --replace composite opengl move resize decor"
<hrw> rsalveti: compiz gles will land in oneiric?
<rsalveti> hrw: that's the idea
<rsalveti> I believe that will be the natural path once Amaranth merge his branch with upstream
<rsalveti> but still need more love to make it work properly
<hrw> one step closer to desktops
<ndec> hrw: you meant to modern desktop... as it's already a desktop
<hrw> ndec: my desktop is not modern then - no compiz
<hrw> ;D
<ndec> hrw: could it be that you are not modern ;-)
<ogra_> pfft, unity-2d is so much better anyway
<ndec> ndec: have to admit that I don't use unity3d, but standard desktop, but i still use the effects...
<hrw> ndec: if modern==use-unity then I will never be modern
<hrw> [ 1422.107879] Buffer I/O error on device mmcblk0p2, logical block 326038
<hrw> [ 1426.970520] mmcblk0: error -110 transferring data, sector 6924832, nr 8, card status 0xc00
<hrw> I hate SD cards
<ndec> hrw: not what i meant... i am not using it either.
<hrw> [ 1411.778564] JBD: I/O error detected when updating journal superblock for mmcblk0p2.
<hrw> [ 1411.786682] journal commit I/O error
<rsalveti> hrw: panda or beagle?
<hrw> panda
<hrw> EA1/ES2.0
<hrw> rsalveti: I hope that at luds-o there will be some good non-TI boards available for linaro people
<hrw> I am tired of omap[34] based boards
<ogra_> well, make nvidia sign up :)
<ogra_> get an ac100
<rsalveti> hrw: don't know when we'll be getting snowballs, and also not sure about the current state of the sw for it
<rsalveti> but that will be an option soon
<hrw> ogra_: as linaro engineer I should use linaro hw so even ac100 will not free me from using other boards ;S
<rsalveti> nvidia is harder, they don't want to play the opensource game correctly
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: We get those every year in winter.  Oh, you were referring to something else.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: hehe :-)
<hrw> GrueMaster: snowball is ST-Ericsson A9 board
<GrueMaster> Ah, my bad.  :P
<ogra_> GrueMaster, well, keep the software after you melted one ;)
<ogra_> in a bucket :)
<Neko> oh hey I have a comment on the Oneric goals thing for ARM.. I think supporting a raw partition for kernels etc. is kind of a weird idea. Any attempt to override some kind of filesystem management of kernels is going to just make everyone hyper-reliant on flash-kernel to update their systems where it could just be n ext2 partition. There's absolutely nothing wrong with U-Boot ext2 support (except one weird error code which we have a patch for :)
<Neko> I forget who's little braindump that was listed under, maybe rsalveti?
<ogra_> no, it was mine
<rsalveti> ndec: at this ppa you can also grab the unity-2d package, I enabled the qt gles backend by default on it
<Neko> is it specifically to support weirdo systems like AC100 that don't actually run U-Boot?
<ogra_> with the redesigned flash-kernel it shouldnt be a prob to rely on it ;)
<rsalveti> ndec: but for that you'll need the latest driver at omap-trunk ppa, I exposed EGL_NV_post_convert_rounding so Qt can work fine with the PVR driver
<ogra_> no, it is mainly for the crappy vfat stuff we have to use to boot from
<rsalveti> ndec: would be good to fully implement this extension later, will follow that on an email
<Neko> a real redesign or the "loic jiggling"?
<hrw> ogra_: try uboot-as-linux-kernel way?
<ogra_> the debian redesign thats going on since a year or so
<ogra_> yes, loic works on that too
<hrw> ogra_: nokia n900 devs got that way
<ogra_> and i will too
<ogra_> hrw, for what ?
<hrw> "echo b >/proc/sysrq-trigger" - best command on panda
<Neko> making bootloaders data driven is an expensive configuration nightmare.. every time it needs new data for each board, there's a new little bit of code that ends up being board specific just to make it boot. I don't think you can encapsulate bootloaders in a generic way and still capture all their useful features.
<hrw> ogra_: for ac100?
<ogra_> hrw, why ?
<ogra_> i have a pertty good bootloader atm
<ogra_> no need to change it
<hrw> ok then
<Neko> my primary concern though was the fact that flash-kernel was not designed to run off kernel hooks, I am glad you brought that up
<Neko> it needs kicking 10 other packages in other arches though
<ogra_> well, initramfs-tools upstream did
<Neko> initramfs-tools calling flash-kernel if it exists causes a bunch of weeeeeeeird hacks to be required
<ogra_> i wouldnt have changed the way flash-kernel is used atm if upstream would have agreed on my bug suggestion
<ogra_> ??
 * ogra_ hasnt seen any weird hacks that would require
<Neko> they're in ubiquity.. some sort of "move flash kernel out of the way, then install the right kernel, then put flash kernel back, then install uboot-tools and so on which triggers update-initramfs" hacks to make flash-kernel run only once on install
<ogra_> adding a huge amount of complexity that isnt needed imho is not really what i was after when filing my bug
<ogra_> that bit will not change at all
<ogra_> the flash-kernel-installer wont be touched ... it is for doing the initial setup, nothing else
<ogra_> the kernel postinst integration wont change that
<ogra_> nor will the redesign of flash-kernel change the need to have an initial setup of the bootloader from the installer
<Neko> if flash-kernel just worked exactly like update-initramfs (taking an updated ramfs and flashing it or prepping it, taking an updated kernel and flashing it or prepping it, update boot script, and a final "commit it all if not done already") so it can be run in stages and only flash individual parts.. and more importantly happen before update-notifier is called so the little red "you need to reboot" icon isn't shown
<ogra_> what might change is that it will get as horridly complex as grubs setup is already
<Neko> which relies on that, and the idea that kernel hooks are numbered like udev rules, sysctl rules, and everything else
<Neko> alphabetical, filesystem sorted order is a terrible idea
<ogra_> since we will mostlxy focus on moving flash-kernel to be treated similar
<Neko> as long as that doesn't mean it's called zz-flash-kernel... :0
<ogra_> and grub is a complex and ugly beast
<ogra_> it will be called whatever is required
<Neko> flogging a dead horse here aren't I
<ogra_> we wont change initramfs-tools or the kernel postinst mechanism
<ogra_> we will adjust flash-kernel to work with the existing implementations instead
<Neko> no need to change the mechanism just the script names so you can standardize on what order things run without it being reliant on locale sort order and filesystem case sensitivity and all kinds of other possible freakish flags that apply to a directory listing of files
<Neko> the same decision that was made for udev, sysctl, every other rules/hooks/triggers system on Debian and Ubuntu (and every other distro too..)
<ogra_> well, then we will follow exactly that sheme
<dcordes> lilstevie: pong
<dcordes> Hi !
<Neko> all it takes is like 50-update-initramfs, 90-flash-kernel-commit, 99-update-notifier (90-update-grub for x86...) instead of it having no explicit numerical ordering
<lilstevie> dcordes: fixed usb :p
<dcordes> lilstevie: what was the problem ?
<Neko> and if you need to do it in steps and handle anything between certain standardized kernel hook numbering scheme, you can do it without trying to predict what letter other packages start the names of their hooks with
<dcordes> lilstevie: I have been thinking about it a lot, your strange binary init etc
<ogra_> Neko, initrd hooks have a builtin dependency system, no need for file ordering
<Neko> sysctl.d has a quite well defined numbering for system things, user things, board specific weirdnesses...
<lilstevie> dcordes: a param
<dcordes> lilstevie: and how it would disabale usb
<dcordes> lilstevie: CMDLINE ?
<Neko> ogra, talking about kernel postinst hooks
<lilstevie> dcordes: bootloader pram sets it
<dcordes> and how does it pass it to the kernel? is it kernel commandline ?
<Neko> I thought one of the things that got thought but dropped for Natty was "we want to get rid of initramfs because it's annoying, slows down boot, and AC100 doesn't have enough space for it anyway"
<lilstevie> dcordes: we have this weird partition that has the params, when the kernel module gets loaded, it loads in usb state
<ogra_> ac100 isnt officially supported
<ogra_> and we wont get rid of initramfs
<Neko> x86 and ARM already rely on the concept that the bootloader can understand a Linux filesystem and it would be rather weird to have a Linux kernel that could not read its root filesystem
<dcordes> ogra_: what does it take to make it officially supported ?
<Neko> wouldn't Toshiba have to ship an official Unlock Android tool so you can root it? :)
<ogra_> dcordes, a contract with nvidia with either canonical or linaro i would guess
<Neko> and then install any OS you like?
<ogra_> dcordes, i plan to produce an unsupported community image in 11.10 though
<lilstevie> dcordes: I also found out that the bootloader can boot the baseband, havent figured out how to make it do it though
<dcordes> lilstevie: hm I don't know oyur SoC. in qsd8250 we have some cpu parameters we set in the bootloader. that is on a very low level, now kernel involved. I don't understand what role your usb bootloader parameters have
<dcordes> lilstevie: what is your SoC anyway ?
<lilstevie> hummingbird
<ogra_> now that we have a proper kernel and many ac100 bits are mainlined
<lilstevie> ogra_: heh that sounds nice
<lilstevie> dcordes: the driver takes the param
<lilstevie> dcordes: but i had to load the module that reads the params
<dcordes> lilstevie: ok that's interesting. do you have a place to document all this ?
<dcordes> lilstevie: I bet many could benefit from that
<lilstevie> dcordes: kinda, I am trying to get a new place sorted out
<lilstevie> I just started a twitter for the project :p
<Neko> yerg, 200kb/s for a torrent download of natty? my life is over :(
<Neko> excuse me while I go and kick the internet in the pants
<dcordes> lilstevie: did you try unity-2d on galaxytab yet ?
<lilstevie> dcordes: yes
<dcordes> lilstevie: does it work well? any flickering ?
<lilstevie> only problem I have with it is when I use gestures too many times my touch driver stops working correctly
<dcordes> lilstevie: sounds good
<dcordes> unity-2d flickering on htcleo (hd2) seems to be a device specific thing
<dcordes> our framebuffer driver has room for improvement
<lilstevie> my touch driver has room for improvement :p
<dcordes> well congrats you have it working at all !
<dcordes> I would be happy to further improvement hd2 multitouch support - with ginn I had some first success in maverick. but now I can't really go on due to the flicker problem
<dcordes> I was looking to make use of the working mt in unity..
<lilstevie> heh it is why I pushed the update button for natty
<dcordes> the problem is there is nothing much I can do about it. personally I lack the capability to improve the driver
<lilstevie> ah
<dcordes> somebody was working on proper driver (xf86-video-msm) for our device
<lilstevie> nice
<dcordes> I even have a kernel binary with it
<lilstevie> :o
#ubuntu-arm 2011-04-30
<steev_> do i have to put a kernel image somewhere http accessible for rootstock?  or can i use something like file:///?
<rsalveti> steev_: it'll try to use wget to grab the kernel, so to put it somewhere
<rsalveti> feel free to hack it and add proper file:// support
<Neko> I had put it somewhere online for my rootstocks
<Neko> I'll be damned if I can remember WHERE
<Neko> steev, http://packages.efikamx.info/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.31.14.20-efikamx/ this'll do if you don't mind not being headless until you can drop a new kernel in there
<Neko> I believe the image I gave to wschaub was built with that particular one
<steev_> yeah, if i can get it to compile on natty, i'll just throw it up on my devspace
<sveinse> Congratulations on natty!
<sveinse> I'm working on setting up a sd card for OMAP3, and it involves setting the disk's geometry to something with C/H/S = x/255/63 which is not what disk default suggests
<sveinse> Anyone here know what is the restrictions from the the OMAP SD boot loader in respect of the geometry?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-05-01
<sveinse> Any activity here?
<sveinse> (apparently not). Anyways: Anyone familiar with the SD FAT bootloader in OMAP(3) ?
<sveinse> Are there any channels discussing TI OMAP?
<armin76> #omap ? :D
<armin76> there was one...
<armin76> #linux-omap
<armin76> sveinse: also #beagle could be of help
<easwar> I'm trying to boot Maverick on a BB xM
<armin76> gl :D
<easwar> and the boot stops at * Enabling additional executable binary formats binfmt-support [OK]
<easwar> I tried a search and there is only one thread on the BeagleBoard Google Group
<easwar> which has not been solved
<easwar> and Maverick doesn't seem to want to show up on my LCD monitor
<easwar> any ideas?
<easwar> armin76, gl?
<easwar> I followed the OMAPMaverickInstall instructions on the Ubuntu Wiki
<easwar> and edited the boot.scr to include console=ttyS2,115200n8 serialtty=ttyS2 option in the cmdline
<easwar> armin76, you've tried?
<easwar> did you run into the same issue?
<armin76> easwar: sorry, i don't use ubuntu nor i have a bbxm :)
<armin76> easwar: ubuntu support tends to happen on workdays
<easwar> armin76, ah
<easwar> armin76, why the gl then?
<armin76> gl = good luck
<easwar> armin76, ya, I got that after thinking it over for a min
 * easwar will try tomorrow
<ericb2> hello
<ericb2> just for  the record : since I upgraded the Natty, no way to boot on my BeagleBoard
<ericb2> (xM)
<phh> (lol.)
<amstan> hello, about to try installing on a gtab
<amstan> wish me luck
<rsalveti> ericb2: do you get at least the boot log?
<ericb2> rsalveti: nothing:  the two leds never stop to be on .. nothing happens
<ericb2> rsalveti: I have no other information, and I'll try to boot using the serial, to figure out what happened. But sure, something is guilty in the upgrade
<Neko> steev, can you do me a huge huge favor and work out a way to modify /etc/update-manager/release-updates so it changes the setting to prompt=never ?
<rsalveti> ericb2: hm, seems you can't even boot your kernel
<ericb2> rsalveti: looks like
<rsalveti> when only one led is on it's when it failed to load your x-loader
<ericb2> rsalveti: I'll try the serial tomorrow
<rsalveti> when one is on, then it blinks with both on it's u-boot that's running
<rsalveti> so it could be that it failed to update your kernel properly, then you're now unable to boot
<ericb2> rsalveti: I really wonder what happened. Everything was find after the apt-get upgrade
<ericb2> s/find/fine/
<amstan> what's the difference between the kernel flavours that you offer, which one should i pick? dove, omap, omap4, versatile
<Neko> dove is for dove, omap is for omap3, omap4 is for omap4, versatile is for arm reference boards (or qemu)
<Neko> if you got a beagle, omap is the one you need
<amstan> i have a samsung gtab, it's similar to the tegra
<amstan> viewsonic*
<Neko> then there is no kernel for you
<computerwiz_222> We have access to another kernel.. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=903505
<computerwiz_222> (I'm with amstan)
<computerwiz_222> Any thoughts on that?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-04-23
<hrw> is preinstalled image still the official way of installing ubuntu on panda?
<xranby> hrw: yes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP pick server or desktop
<LetoThe2nd> hrw: certainly, or the netboot images.
<hrw> thanks
<infinity> janimo: *pokity poke*
 * ogra_ grumbles about compiz 
<ogra_> alf_, seems they added another quilt change to compiz, there should soon be a new commit so we have to redo everything again
<alf_> ogra_: What a great way to start the week ;)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> especially isnt i fought over the weekend to even get our friday update reviewed and approved
 * ogra_ wont find the time to do  any image testing that way :(
<ogra_> s/isnt/since/
 * ogra_ glares at his fingers
<alf_> ogra_: Do you know when they are going to commit the compiz changes? I don't see anything new yet (I am using debcheckout compiz).
<ogra_> no, waiting for sil2001
<ogra_> i guess he will ping me once he is done
<ogra_> (at least i hope he will)
<alf_> ogra_: ok
<sveinse> Does is exist any one-liner command for installing all unmet build depends for a package?
<LetoThe2nd> apt-get build-dep  should do.
<sveinse> Thats for a source from the apt repo, right?
<LetoThe2nd> of course, it won't work automagically for any src tarball you download from $NIRVANA
<LetoThe2nd> expect IMHO if the tarball is properly debianzied, there might be some trick to do.
<sveinse> It's a unpacked debian source ready to build. I can always create my little script for it then
<LetoThe2nd> i guess in the debhelper suite or similar i have seen something like that then. but really not sure.
<sveinse> I remeber debian has a package with a lot of different tools and script for package development
 * sveinse can't remember its name
<ndec> ogra_: hi. about the blaze board we discussed last time, did you ship it?
<ogra_> urgh, thanks for reminding, no i didnt yet
<ndec> np
 * ogra_ will make sure to get that dont this week
<ogra_> really sorry
<ndec> if you ship it, i would prefer you ship it to Andy directly (or perhaps someone else at linaro)
<ogra_> too many compiz updates :P
<ogra_> yeah, i think thats what we agreed on
<ndec> so when you are ready to ship, ask me who to send it to ;-)
<sveinse> What is multi-arch specifically?
<LetoThe2nd> sveinse: http://wookware.org/talks/ there have a look at those starting with multiarch
<sveinse> LetoThe2nd: Thanks. Will multiarch be implemented in precise for armel/hf ?
<LetoThe2nd> sveinse: should be, IMHO
<nimesh_accenture> hi guys i'm getting this error any clue?
<nimesh_accenture> pycurl.error: (60, 'server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none')
<nimesh_accenture> i got this error while doing : add-apt-repository ppa:tiomap-dev/omap-trunk
<Walther> Hello - I just bumped to Ubuntu Core, a minimal version of Ubuntu
<Walther> Is there a possibility that Ubuntu Core would be built for ARMv6 as well as ARMv7? Only the minimal install, minimal amount of packages?
<LetoThe2nd> Walther: from an official point of view, the answer is certainly "no, unless someone pays for it"
<Walther> hehe. How many packages are there in ubuntu-core? Approximately
<Walther> as in, would it be possible to make it happen as a community project or completely hopeless
<LetoThe2nd> Walther: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/848154
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 848154 in ubuntu "ARM version not supporting V6 RaspPi" [Undecided,Invalid]
<xranby> Walther: it might be possible to shape the future.. next UDS happens in two weeks from nw
<xranby> now
<LetoThe2nd> Walther: well its open source, the community can do whatever the community wants :)
<xranby> it might be possible to lower the optimization grade for armel to support the RaspPi for the next 12.10 release
<xranby> since the armel port are now pushed into community hands
<LetoThe2nd> Walther: and i really suggest to look the launchpad thread, it's very interesting.
<Walther> LetoThe2nd: Sure, I was just wondering how big effort would it require (certainly much, much less than the full-fletched ubuntu install)
<LetoThe2nd> Walther: and still way more than just using debian.
<xranby> Walther: the hardest part are probably providing infrastructure unless canonical nicely keeps the current infrastructure
<xranby> Walther: someone have to keep the builders up and running
<nimesh_accenture> i'm using ubuntu-core on pandaboard, even after doing add-apt-repository ppa:tiomap-dev/omap-trunk , and apt-get update , when i do apt-get install ubuntu-omap4-extras , i get unable to locate package
<Walther> ...I just got an idea. The first comment on the launchpad page is basically "okay, if we get the resources"
<Walther> How about a nice Kickstarter project from Canonical ARM team?
<Walther> Given enough pledges, it could be done - and there might be enough people already in the RasPi community alone to provide the necessary funding
<Walther> Also, by linking the Kickstarter project to a couple of big tech blogs (e.g. Engadget) would provide additional coverage
<Walther> ...and if the goal is not reached, nobody will be charged anything
<xranby> Walther: the quickest way to create an armv6 build would be to help the linaro	cross compile effort
<xranby> Walther: like setup a armv6 optimized toolchain and try cross compile all the packages you need
<Walther> Personally, I think a nice Kickstarter project could provide the necessary funds quickly and easily (not to mention, for free)
<xranby> Walther: all in all the tasks that ubuntu will do gets decided at the summit next monday in two weeks
 * LetoThe2nd does not believe in kickstarter as the wonder hammer that solves all problems. and especially not when it comes to raspi.
<Walther> true. I wonder if anyone here in the channel who happens to work at Canonical could suggest the idea forward
<Walther> before the summit
<LetoThe2nd> certainly some people have listened.
<Walther> LetoThe2nd: perhaps not a wonder hammer, but it could make the significant difference
<Walther> between not making the official build / support and making an official version
<Walther> ...oh, and to clarify, I'm talking about (at least) the Core version
<rcn-ee> Walther, there is always option f, (fork).. figure you need about 10 pi's backed by harddrives, you can take the src pks of debian/ubuntu and build what you want. ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Walther: well, it all depends. i personally don't see no use in it. but thats my personal opinion.
<Walther> I do understand that porting / making support for the complete Ubuntu build would be a big thing
<xranby> it would be easier to baseline with debian and use armv4t+
<Walther> LetoThe2nd: Well, if we are talking about *personal* opinions, IMHO Canonical could take advantage of the RasPi and buy a couple thousand and sell as educational bundles
<Walther> given there would be support
<xranby> then we support all the armv5 devices with 512mb of ram
<xranby> that can run a desktop
<ogra_> Walther, if you want the packages to live in the ubuntu infrastructure you have to port the whole archive
<LetoThe2nd> i don't think the making is *that* big a deal (we've had armv5 and armv6 ubuntus already), but its more like - why care about obsolete, horribly underpowered hardware that is just driven by hype, but not technical reason.
<ogra_> if you do your own port somewhere else you indeed can do a partial port
<Walther> ogra_: perhaps, but even having the Ubuntu Core would be a step forward, right
<ogra_> no
<Walther> LetoThe2nd: you forget the price and educational market
<ogra_> ubuntu-core is created from the archive ... you woul dneed the full port
<ogra_> as i said above, you could provide your own archive somewhere with your own build infrastructure (as rcn-ee suggested above) and only build the ubuntu-core packageset indeed
<Walther> LetoThe2nd: if you think about it, raspi is 35usd and hs a desktop and office suite for free - compare to the cheapest possible (say 100usd laptop project) + microsoft licenses (Windows, Office, etc) that are used at the moment
<ogra_> after all though i would suggest debian
<LetoThe2nd> Walther: honestly, to me that is mostly buzzwording. i don't mean to flame here, but giving some kid a thing that isn't able to do much more than just booting into a desktop and that is fully loaded then (but hey, it runs ubuntu!!!) is of little use. better give them arduinos. they have proven worthwhile, and they are even cheaper.
<ogra_> you wont run a usable desktop on the RPi
<ogra_> it isnt capable
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: full ack. i've seen desktops on marvell. forget ever think of really using them.
<ogra_> right
<Walther> ogra_: define capable - there are *many* schools that don't have any computers
<Walther> at all
<ogra_> trying to run a recent browser will make you hit OOM very fast
<LetoThe2nd> they're worthwhile using for some tasks. but certainly not for desktop replacement of any kind (and thats why is implied here), not even by the lowest of standards.
<mythos> i bought a raspi so the project survives the startup-phase. the fact, that it is a v6 is surely a showstopper
<ogra_> current SW simply isnt designed for 256M systems ... you could indeed run something like dillo or w3m ... but i doubt thats what people would call a "desktop"
<Walther> LetoThe2nd: replacement? Perhaps no. But replacing not having a computer does make a difference
<xranby> i brought a rasppi to twrite tutorials on how to program opengl es
<xranby> that i can do without a desktop
<xranby> my stance are that debian are good enough
<LetoThe2nd> Walther: well, a few lines above you suggested it as a drop-in replacement for a windows computer including office. and it will just not be that. it will run a cli terminal and emacs fine. but that is probably not what people demand of it.
<Walther> LetoThe2nd: No, I wasn't implying a replacement for existing computers with office wtc, I was trying to say that more people would afford that kind of setup
<ogra_> also dont forget to run a RPi as desktop you will need disks, keyboards, mice and a monitor
<ogra_> that somewhat wont keep you at the super cheapo level
<LetoThe2nd> Walther: as i said, its all opinions. for me, its buzzwording and wasted effort, until the first raspis are actually brought to real use.
<ogra_> the RPi is an awesome machine as a PVR or media box
<ogra_> as well as a NAS
<ogra_> but definitely not designed for desktop use
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: but it has 1080p output!!!one!!eleven!!
<Walther> And, it is a perfect cheap computer for schools in developing countries that cannot afford more expensive setups
<ogra_> (it has a great en/decoding engine for media ... but no RAm and no CPU power)
<Walther> LetoThe2nd: I never used that as an argument, just sayin'
<ogra_> Walther, and these schools have monitors, mice and keyboards already ?
<LetoThe2nd> better they would have left out that stupid media chip and invested in ram and cpu power. then it could do things. but of course, it wouldn't be so hypeable.
<LetoThe2nd> 16:07 < Walther> LetoThe2nd: if you think about it, raspi is 35usd and hs a desktop and  office suite for free
<LetoThe2nd> (just citing)
<LetoThe2nd> and i said that it will not have desktop and office. not in any usable fashion.
<Walther> ogra_: CRT monitors are not only free but paid for if someone takes them, as the process of properly recycling them is expensive
<ogra_> donating the $25 or whatever your RPi costs nowadays to a project that sends used HW to third world countries is surely a better investment
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: ack again.
<ogra_> CRt monitors are heavy ... you need to ship them to that country
<ogra_> the shipment will be more costly than the CRT is worth
<Walther> ogra_: do you happen to know where they are recycled at the moment (at least most of them)? In developing countries...
<ogra_> (unless you do it in masses in a project like linux4africa for example)
 * LetoThe2nd is out again. point has been made clear.
<Walther> Anyway, I think we are getting to a sidetrack of opinions vs opinions
<ogra_> well, to come back to the topic, ubuntu doesnt roll the archive after an image seed but rolls images from a complete archive
<Walther> sticking to the original thing - what would it require and what would be the easiest way of getting some extent of Ubuntu
<ogra_> so what you asked for wont be possible in the current infrastructure
<ogra_> either do your own infrastructure and roll your own port or convince canonical to invest into an armv4/v5/v6 port
<ogra_> the latter would indeed mean a full archive port
<ogra_> and that will take you 6 months with a team of fulltime people
<ogra_> (plus HW ressources, the current ubuntu arm build machines are fully saturated with what we have already)
<Walther> Oh, and another thing - iirc, Canonical has the Ubuntu TV project
<ogra_> it does
<Walther> Raspi would be a good possibility for that - XBMC has been proven to work smoothly on RasPi
<ogra_> unity-2d wont run in 256M
<rcn-ee> Walther, playing video and using the desktop are two different things, when you have a hardware video decoder..
<ogra_> as i said before, the RPi will make an awesome PVR/DVR or media playback machine
<ogra_> but you wont run a desktop on it in any usable way
<ogra_> invest a few bucks more and buy a cubox or so if you want a desktop ;)
<rcn-ee> and of course, is the video stack open? ;)  if not, is anyone able to support it..
<Walther> Is Ubuntu TV intended to be a *full* desktop?
<ogra_> ubuntu tv is an extension to unity-2d
<Walther> I though it was going to be just that, a PCR/DVR with Ubuntu features
<Walther> PVR*
<ogra_> its just an additional lens that handles  media and epg data
<Walther> so an official Ubuntu TV device would indeed run a full Ubuntu desktop (with unity-2d, that is)...
<ogra_> an official ubuntu-tv device would be a TV
<Walther> well, that's quite a lot of requirements imho for what is essentially a PVR/DVR
<ogra_> not less than google-tv
<rcn-ee> and not less then your avg, mythtv system. ;)
<ogra_> yeah
<Walther> Anyway, so what was the linoros thing you mentioned briefly in the beginning?
<Walther> some kind of cross-compiled build someone is doing
<ogra_> see #linaro
<Walther> thanks, this seems to be what I'm after
<rcn-ee> Walther, a lot of this is just talk... There's enough of you guys that want, please pull together, and follow the gensi example..  Before the notion of ubuntu/debian armhf, they did their own 'armhf' port of debian, and then showed what was possible with it..  They then worked with the community, then after some time, it's now in debian/ubuntu as an port..
<Walther> yep, I'm not going to give up
<Walther> and I'm not interested in flamewars or similar, opinions are opinions - even good, supported opinions are just opinions that can be opposed with other good, supported opinions
<Walther> and yes, I believe there are enough people in the Raspi community that at least some kind of a build will be made at some point
<lilstevie> well samsung smart tvs run an openembed of sorts, mine has a fairly powerful CPU
<rcn-ee> Walther, figure you'd need 5-10 pi's.. just port the intial 'debootsrap' requirements, and get it on: http://www.debian-ports.org/
<Walther> rcn-ee: I think cross-compiling would make more sense - iirc it took about 3h to compile the quake III port :P
<ogra_> Walther, you cant easily cross build something with a big dependency chain
<rcn-ee> Walther, except that's against the debian/ubuntu where everything is built native.. ;)
<ogra_> building natively makes more sense in that context even if it takes a bit more time
<ogra_> if you only build a single app, cross is surely a good thing
<rcn-ee> if you want cross-compiled distro, look at angstrom...
<ogra_> but try to cross build a desktop :)
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: possible, but difficult indeed.
<ogra_> yeah, for cross use a distro thats designed for cross from the ground up
<ogra_> like openembedded/angstrom etc
<lilstevie> I build my kernels cross compiled because it saves a few hours, but I would hate to build more than that
<ogra_> .oO( which remonds me, i need to add the embedded spec to the UDS tracker )
<ogra_> *reminds
<ogra_> lilstevie, hours ?
<ogra_> wow
 * ogra_ builds the ac100 kernel package in about 1.5h natively 
<ogra_> admittedly on a fast external USB disk, not on the emmc
<lilstevie> ogra_: the asus kernel on the tf101 and tf201 have some horrible bottleneck somewhere
<lilstevie> trimslice is slghtly faster
<ogra_> get an ac100 ;)
<ogra_> it flies :)
<Walther> (hehe, compile times are silly... I remember compiling a linux 3 kernel in 45s)
<ogra_> (if you throw it at least :P )
<lilstevie> heh well builds take 20minutes on my core duo
<rcn-ee> my panda did one in 9mins last night... oh the wonders of ccache. ;)
<ogra_> thats cheating !!!
<rcn-ee> and the incremental build with a single non-important line change helped. ;)
<lilstevie> and I haven't tried a compile since the migration to 3.1 on the tf201
<lilstevie> the new kernel is faster
<Walther> Yeah, well, I was abusing a server I'm on to achieve the sub-minute compile time
<Walther> 24 cores on a server with 144GB ram
<ojn> you don't need anything nearly that expensive to build kernels in under a minute.
<Martyn> Nope..
<Martyn> Although did you notice that the current kernel broke distcc?
<Martyn> I can't get away with a multi-machine compile at the moment
<ogra_> Quantal Quetzal !
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: PP... ;)
<cehh> GrueMaster: Regarding your 'Community support request' to help testing beagle boards
<cehh> is this the daily url http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-preinstalled/current/ ?
<ogra_> cehh, yep
<GrueMaster> cehh: Yes.
<ogra_> and http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/214/builds for tracking your results
<cehh> OK, thanks.
<cehh> GrueMaster: when you have time, please reply to my question on BeagleBoard
<cehh> I basically need to know if it is possible to add test tools (iperf, lmbench, etc. ) to the filesystem image
<GrueMaster> cehh: Yes, after booting.  You should be able to run "apt-get install" to install most of the ~15,000 packages in the Ubuntu pool.
<beagleboarduser> Hi what happened to http://people.canonical.com/~tobin/natty/beagleXM-natty.tgz
<GrueMaster> Whether or not they actually work is another question.
<GrueMaster> beagleboarduser: It went away when I did.  Sorry.  Switch to Oneiric (11.10) or Precise (12.04 - now in final release testing).
<beagleboarduser> is the 12.04 very buggy?
<ogra_> the opposite :)
<beagleboarduser> very good
<beagleboarduser> will try 12.04
<GrueMaster> beagleboarduser: I hope not.  Release is Thursday.
<LetoThe2nd> its more like a street car.
<beagleboarduser> will try it anyways
<GrueMaster> cehh: Could you send me a link to the beagleboard topic?  Otherwise I will have to wait for the daily summary.
<cehh> GrueMaster: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/beagleboard/3NFPUue_oG4
<GrueMaster> thx
<cehh> btw, is the kernel update documented at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Server/Install?action=show&redirect=ARM%2FOMAPHeadlessInstall still required w/ latest server image?
<GrueMaster> cehh: That was a one-image only update due to new hardware that came out at release time.  Support was added to the next Ubuntu release as native.
<GrueMaster> (and the links are probably broken now).
<cehh> got it. One less step to do :)
<cehh> I will need to create an apt package for ltp-ddt. We currently use OE to build it. The other test tools that we use seem to be already available with apt
<Walther> ...just wondering, is Ubuntu ARM compatible with Marvell 88AP510 SoC
<suihkulokki> Walther: see the topic
<Walther> ...could you clarify which part of it answers to my question?
<suihkulokki> Walther: is 88AP510 armv7 or not?
<Walther> Marvell Armada 510 (88AP510) SoC with an ARM v6/v7-compliant superscalar processor core
<Walther> so not really sure
<ogra_> so in v7 mode it will :)
<Walther> 'kay, thanks
<ogra_> cubox comes with armada 500, thats definitely working
<LetoThe2nd> wasn't that marvell thing some homebrew v6/v7 schimera?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> marvell does such things
<LetoThe2nd> *notes* if i ever want to brew schimeras, apply at marvell.
<ogra_> hehe
 * ogra_ thinks schimeras are a good tradeoff if you also get GigE, PCIE and proper SATA by default on their boards :) 
<LetoThe2nd> did i say anothing bad?
<ogra_> nah
<djszapi> ogra_: ping...
<ogra_> djszapi, yes ?
<djszapi> What development package installs linux/rtc.h on my ubuntu ? It is installed by linux-api-headers on my Archlinux box.
<ogra_> use dpkg -S
<ogra_> (with the full path)
<djszapi> which package to install:
<djszapi> 1) linux-headers-3.0.0-1208-omap4
<djszapi> 2) linux-headers-3.1.1-26-linaro-lt-omap
<ogra_> the one matching your used kernel
<GrueMaster> djszapi: linux-libc-dev
<djszapi> ogra_: the linaro one, thanks.
<GrueMaster> ubuntu@panda3:~$ dpkg -S /usr/include/linux/rtc.h
<GrueMaster> linux-libc-dev: /usr/include/linux/rtc.h
<djszapi> weird, the linary header is already installed, but I still have zero linux/rtc.h :/
<ogra_> well, what GrueMaster said
<djszapi> thanks ogra_ and GrueMaster
<ssilly> hi, i've been trying to cross compile a simple program using arm-linux-gnueabi-* tools on ubuntu 11.10 . but despite of -march=armv6 switch its is always producing armv7 executable.
<ssilly> how can i make it produce armv6 code ?
<GrueMaster> ssilly: The ubuntu build tools are hardwired to only produce armv7.  You would need to rebootstrap gcc and the other low level tools and libraries to do this.  You might want to consider Debian for this type of work.
<ogra_> well, theoretically you should be able to override the default target  arch
<ogra_> but you probably need to set more than just -march
<ogra_> i guess infinity might know more as a toolchain expert
<ssilly> thanks, so i should either compile the toolchain , or go with debian and hope that it works ..
<ogra_> debian armhf gcc uses the same defaults
<ssilly> oh. so basically i cannot skip the gcc compilation :(
<ogra_> armel debian uses v4t
<ssilly> thanks. i'll give debian a try
<GrueMaster> ogra_: What is the easiest way to upgrade ac100?  Can I dd the bootimg to a partition and let it take over on next reboot?
<ogra_> thats what i do usually
<ogra_> though i would suggest to also dd the sosboot image to the recovery partiton
<GrueMaster> Ok.  What is the partition for dd?
<ogra_> then, even if you screw up, you can enter an initrd in the recovery partition
<GrueMaster> And where is the sosimage?
<ogra_> check with abootimg -i
<ogra_> GrueMaster, http://ac100.grandou.net/sosboot
<GrueMaster> Ok, installing.  cool.
<GrueMaster> ogra_: Did the nVidia driver for AC100 armhf make it into the pool?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> it didnt make it our of nvidia yet :)
<ogra_> *out
<GrueMaster> ah.
<GrueMaster> Hmm.  Hash sum mismatch on ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports precise main sources.
<GrueMaster> It would be nice to have hdmi out this weekend.  I am heading to LinuxFestNW (http://linuxfestnw.org).
<ogra_> well, then you would have to use armel
<GrueMaster> But I want it all!  :P
<ogra_> heh, call nvidia then :)
<smplman> GrueMaster requested testers for the beagle board xm. Should i be using the daily images or something more specific?
<ogra_> daily is fine
<ogra_> and log results at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/214/builds
<smplman> looking at the qa tracker it looks as if no one has really updated the xm
<smplman> i will update my findings tonight
<smplman> or omap at all
<ogra_> awesome, thanks !
<smplman> ogra_: do i need a launchpad account to post?
<ogra_> yep, i think so
<janimo> infinity, peekity peek
<smp4488> booting the daily image on a beagleboard xm, there is no partition option available
<smp4488> is this expected or is there a way to load gparted?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-04-24
<infinity> janimo: Do you still have your Quickstart handy, and can I beg you to be my community tester?
<janimo> infinity, my quickstart is still around, albeit unused. I can test stuff on it sure
<infinity> janimo: That would be awesome.  We just need solid smoketesting on the mx5 images, so I can release them.
<janimo> infinity, where they at?
<janimo> and images? do we not only have one?
<janimo> regular cdimage as usual right?
<infinity> janimo: Just the one desktop image, yeah.
<janimo> ok.
<infinity> janimo: cdimage/daily-preinstalled/current
 * janimo looks for mx5 power cords
<janimo> I like the lack of any trace of *armel* on that page
<infinity> janimo: That's by design. ;)
<janimo> indeed, glad we dropped them
<janimo> infinity, I no longer remember if desktop images had less output on video than on serial. The mx5 image stopped outputting to VGA after mounting root - so I stopped it after a minute , whereas booting with serial attached it prints out resize info
<janimo> I think desktop images should have some sort of progress indication or it looks not much different from bad SD or other boot problems
<janimo> especially since the last lines are the infamous 'couldnt' mount because of unsupported optional features (240)'
<janimo> which may in fact mean I have some issue with this card, but I have seen the error before and it seemed harmless
<infinity> janimo: It's meant to output via plymouth.  It does on omap*...
<infinity> Not progress, mind you, but it does say "resizing, please wait".
<janimo> it says so on serial, with VGA on it just stays in text mode (after it switches the fonts to the thinner looking ones)
<janimo> no plymouth/splash in sight
<infinity> Fun.  I haven't booted an mx5 image in eons. :/
<janimo> me neither
<infinity> Not that I care if the splash works.
<infinity> Just that it boots/installs.
<janimo> I think our resize tricks buy much less than they are worth
<janimo> make testing harder and more confusing
<infinity> So, I'm still cool with blaming your card.
<janimo> developers can use a straight to sd, bootbale image
<janimo> bootable.
<janimo> as the linaro ones are
<infinity> Release is in two days, not changing that. :P
<janimo> I know :)
<janimo> just saying
<janimo> we spend too much time (or well, spent) for a corner case which has few advantages imo
<janimo> especialy since these images are clearly not for human beings, to warrant the extra handholding
<janimo> infinity, it  kind of boots up but it is very slow. The install does not seem to finish (ubi disappears and I restarted manually after ~10 min)
<janimo> if it were a movie I'd give ubuntu on mx53 '1 star'
<janimo> it has way less users than the omaps and is less mature, that may explain its status
<ogra_> still better than only having b-class celebrities in it
<ogra_> :)
<janimo> :)
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: don't you like b-movies?
<ogra_> i love b movies
<ogra_> but having one star in them makes them commercially more popular :)
<LetoThe2nd> FTW http://goo.gl/sAVTO (might be NSFW depending on your office)
<ogra_> lol, i recently noticed that in my EPG
<janimo> since everyting is so slow on this mx53 it should at least be funny. I wish it said Das home as a tooltip instead of Dash home
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: i certainly recommand to watch it.
<ogra_> heh, will do if my GF doesnt run away then :)
<ogra_> janimo, haha
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: good luck with that
<LetoThe2nd> janimo: locoboard i guess?
<janimo> the OOM killer should also print a short random joke in dmesg to make the best of the situation
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> file a bug, thats a great suggestion :)
<janimo> then people without internet but who need the instant gratyfication of every distraction would just run fork-bombs and tail dmesg
<LetoThe2nd> +1
<janimo> this is what testing mx53 does to me :)
<LetoThe2nd> idea: make a module to provide /sys/distractions/eliza
<LetoThe2nd> a.k.a. kernel space psychoanalysis
<janimo> 'Are you echoing 1 to me?'
<LetoThe2nd> harrharrharr
 * ogra_ now has a robert de-niro voice in his head ...
<LetoThe2nd> i am not insane. 9 voices in my head are telling me all the time, and the tenth one is constantly humming the tune of tetris.
<janimo> ogra_, is there any new unity/compiz gles fix in the queue?
<ogra_> it should work from -proposed
<janimo> besides what is in -proposed
<janimo> ok
<infinity> janimo: Erk.  I wish I had my board here.  I can't see how/why it would be any more broken than omap. :/
<janimo> infinity, I know it was very slow when releasing 11.10 too
<janimo> although for unknown reasons, it could be hw/board specific
<janimo> I just know it used to boot for 10 minutes or so back then
<infinity> If you can actually get it to install, that's good enough for me. :/
<infinity> If not, maybe we'll just drop the image from the release.
<janimo> infinity, yes, it installed and I could log in, just not very usable
<janimo> but that would probably be true for other similarly specced computers
<janimo> I know the beagle was not very snappy either
<janimo> with the mx53 factory image though everything was very smooth
<infinity> Alright.  Well, if it boots and installs, that's enough for me.
<infinity> Maybe I'll find some time to see why it sucks next cycle. :/
<infinity> janimo: Can you mark it tested in the tracker?
<infinity> janimo: And if we have to respin, can I beg you to retest? ;)
<janimo> infinity, I can retest, it is not too much work just boring :)
<infinity> ;)
<infinity> My hero.
<janimo> I need to see how I log into the tracker, I know I only used it when I made the account months ago
<infinity> I couldn't really disconnect my board without blowing up my whole network.
<janimo> ah yes, you're using it as archive mirror
<infinity> Among other things. :)
<sveinse> Have any of you any experience with failing sd cards on an omap system? I'm seeing some strange things when upgrading several of our devices. apt-get dist-upgrade runs through, device is rebooted, but no file is changed in the fs! It's like the update never happened. dmesg reports nothing. No indication by kernel that the fs has become ro
<sveinse> How does the kernel respond if writes to the sd fails?
<janimo> ogra_, does unity3d on omap/PVR behave usably? I see lots of artifacts on x86/pvr
<infinity> sveinse: If writes fail, that'll bubble up to userspace.
<sveinse> yes, though so
<sveinse> The weird thing is that I can edit a file successfully. cat it. reboot and the file is back to its previous contents.
<sveinse> Does a ext4 journal recovery only recover file meta data or does it recover older versions of files as well?
<ogra_> janimo, according to rsalveti and alf_ it should be fine
<ogra_> did you rebuild it with the gles patch applied on x86 ?
<janimo> ogra_, ok thanks. It flickers a lot and has screen corruption here though
<janimo> ogra_, yes, in my ppa:jani/xd
<ogra_> by default it will only be applied at build time on arm
<rsalveti> janimo: there are some glitches, but it's usable
<ogra_> k
<rsalveti> and they are pvr related
<rsalveti> unfortunately
<rsalveti> but ti forwarded the issues to img already
<rsalveti> but guess that on x86 it'd go with intel
<janimo> rsalveti, ok good to know. Indeed, IMG need sto send Intel new binaries as well :)
<janimo> thanks
<rsalveti> ogra_: what still needs to happen to get the compiz packages from proposed to updates or main?
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, seems the fglrx patch is supposed to be updated, i still wait for the commit :(
<rsalveti> oh, ok :-(
<rsalveti> ogra_: do we have a bug tracking that?
<ogra_> beyond that, this patch needs to be tested on all non fglrx x86 HW
<ogra_> i think that bug was already autoclosed
<rsalveti> oh, ok
<ogra_> they found a better fix they want to commit
<rsalveti> got it
<ogra_> smplman, did you get around to test the omap images on the XM ?
<smplman> yes but the checkbox test was running crazy slow
<ogra_> but the install worked ?
<smplman> audio doesn't seem to work but everything else was good
<ogra_> yay
<smplman> i didn't have time to file a bug
<smplman> is it building the kernel on install?
<ogra_> audio is a long standing issue, needs UCM profiles and has a bug open already
<ogra_> nope
<smplman> also there was no partition option
<GrueMaster> smplman: The audio bug is 925094
<smplman> i wanted to use my ssd for the root fs
<ogra_> will you log the result on the tracker ? (else i can)
<ogra_> ah, you cant with the preinstalled images
<smplman> i believe i did in the test cases
<smplman> i submitted but I'm not sure they went through
<smplman> ethernet worked right off the bat
<smplman> the desktop image runs pretty slow, but i think once i get the ssd going it should be much better
<ogra_> well, i'll submit a success report then and add 925094 to the result
<smplman> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> thanks for testing !!!!
<smplman> tanks for the support ;-)
<smplman> thanks*
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> GrueMaster, didnt you test ac100 ? would you mind logging it on the tracker ?
<GrueMaster> I could, but it wasn't really a test.  Didn't see any issues though.
<ogra_> well, i can too if you dont want to, no prob :)
<ogra_> (i'm not testing more than the install either here, given i actually use it daily anyway userspace is tested enough imho :) )
 * ogra_ submits 
 * ppisati -> brb
<cehh> GrueMaster: I followed your advice to use netboot image and preseeding, however the installer does not fetch the preseeding config file
<cehh> http://pastebin.com/xF7QgFvD
<GrueMaster> cehh: I see a problem with your kernel bootargs.  Try bootargs=vram=12M fixrtc quiet debian-installer/framebuffer=false console=ttyO2,115200n8 url=http://10.218.103.34/anonymous/tmp/carlos/preseed.cfg -- debconf/priority=critical locale=en_US console-setup/ask_detect=false console-setup/layoutcode=us live-installer/enable=false
<GrueMaster> It will automatically choose dhcp if your preseed has that set.
<GrueMaster> Here is my preseed:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/944541/
<cehh> GrueMaster: thx, i'm going to give it a try
<smplman> where can i get said net boot image?
<GrueMaster> smplman: The netboot images for arm are at http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/precise/main/installer-armel/current/images/
<smplman> gracias
<GrueMaster> smplman: The netboot images for armhf are at http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/precise/main/installer-armhf/current/images/
<smplman> ahh, love me some hf
<GrueMaster> First link is for armel.
<smplman> GrueMaster: thanks
<GrueMaster> Use the netboot images.  The cdimages are just the raw kernel & initrd w/o uboot crc headers.
<smplman> thats what i tested last night on my beagle xm
<smplman> I've been wanting to try the net boot images
<GrueMaster> Also, the *-fat-* images are essentially fat partitions.  The *.gz images are compressed raw SD images.
<GrueMaster> fb - Frame Buffer (Monitor required).  serial - Serial Console (no monitor needed).
<smplman> gotcha, was about to ask
<GrueMaster> They really need to have a readme file defining these.
<smplman> i would have fumbled my way through it
<GrueMaster> :)
<smplman> anyone tried the net install on an omap yet?
<cehh> GrueMaster: those bootargs worked much better. The problem now is that network autoconfig failed
<cehh> http://pastebin.com/Q5Q37M77
<smplman> i know I've tried rcn-ees net boot precise image and it worked nicely
<GrueMaster> cehh: Do you have link lights on your XM?
<cehh> yes
<GrueMaster> I had a problem with intermittent network connectivity issues.
<GrueMaster> Hmm.  If you have a link, it should be able to resolve via dhcp.
<cehh> after doing usb start at uboot prompt, there is nw connectivity
<GrueMaster> I had to physically remove the network cable and wait a few seconds before plugging in for it to detect.
<cehh> I'm wondering if the problem is that bxm does not use regular eth iface but instead usb eth
<GrueMaster> No, I had it working.  Just had issues with the link detection.
<GrueMaster> See bug 838200.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 838200 in u-boot-linaro "No network support on Beagle XM" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838200
<smplman> cehh: try sudo modprobe smsc95xx
<smplman> cehh: nevermind
<cehh> smplman: my problem is with the ubuntu installer (ie. running uInitrd)
<cehh> btw, I'm using bxm rev.C
<smplman> thats what i have
<smplman> drop to a shell and try the modprobe
<smplman> then run the install
<smplman> i had to this this once or twice
<cehh> ok, let me try that
<smplman> the lights on the ethernet will come on if it worked
<GrueMaster> Cool.  I added "usb start" to my boot.scr, and my netboot is working without any intervention.
<GrueMaster> I have a bxm Rev b.
<cehh> smplman: no love after doing 'modprobe smsc95xx'
<smplman> GrueMaster: it has only happened to me twice. every other time ethernet just works
<smplman> cehh: you try to unplug and plug back in?
<cehh> I do have eth lights
<smplman> cehh: solid or blinking lights?
<GrueMaster> On my board, I always have had link issues.  Even with the preinstalled images.
<GrueMaster> Orange LED should be solid (link).  Green should blink (traffic).
<cehh> solid orange, blinking green
<smplman> if you have lights go back into the install and dhcp should take over
<cehh> same error, can't dhcp.
<GrueMaster> cehh: Sounds like an issue on the dhcp server side.
<cehh> yes, the problem is that the other equip on the network can dhcp just fine.
<GrueMaster> One issue I had was that I had to increase the # of dhcp assigned ip addresses and reduce the lease time.  Doing constant reboots on the beaglexm would eventually cause me to run out of addresses.
<GrueMaster> Remember, the bxm doesn't have a static mac address.
<GrueMaster> And I don't think the kernel will use the same mac as assigned by u-boot.
<cehh> will try on a different network
<GrueMaster> cehh: I have it installing here (almost done actually).
<smplman> yea i ran out of addresses also
<smplman> it also jacks with ssl certs
<cehh> I tried on a different network but faced same dhcp problem. I will use manual nw config for now
<jeinor> cehh, did you have problem with dhcp? I had the same problem with ubuntu core, but I'm not totally sure it's not a configuration fault on my side
<cehh> jeinor: yes, I had problems w/ dhcp. I'm using manual nw config for now
<cehh> GrueMaster: I'm getting close...Now I'm getting an error about mirror not supporting precise release
<cehh> http://pastebin.com/2sE9cjUS
<cehh> my preseed.cfg is at http://pastebin.com/SYArrsp8
<smplman> cehh: i have heard the servers are getting slammed today for some reason
<azert> hi
<azert> i got an arm device
<azert> i can't able to run youtube
<azert> is that nomal ?
<smp4488> GrueMaster: you still around?
<GrueMaster> I'm back now.
<GrueMaster> cehh: That mirror looks like a debian mirror, not an Ubuntu mirror.
<GrueMaster> Nothing in it to indicate an Ubuntu mirror.
<GrueMaster> And afaik, there are no public mirrors of ports.ubuntu.com.  I have my own private internal mirror, but that is it.
<smp4488> GrueMaster: i needed some help with the netboot image but i got it
<smp4488> like i said, i fumbled through it ;0)
<GrueMaster> Ah, ok.
<smp4488> running now
<smp4488> GrueMaster: network configured automatically
<smp4488> cehh: it also looks like you used the debian squeeze variant instead of the precise
<smp4488> i did that once
<vanhoof> hai
<vanhoof> been having some random issues with my panda-es over the past few weeks and was curious if any of you guys have seen something similar
<vanhoof> 12.04 server, using the preinstalled image, fully updated
<vanhoof> over the course of a day in running, it just vanishes from the network, a quick reset and i'm up and running
<vanhoof> have a serial console connected now to see if I can gather any other information, but anyone seen any random failures like this?
<vanhoof> initially thought it might have been a power lackage from my PoE adapter, but have since reproduced with that out of the equasion
<mythos> vanhoof, where is the rootfs stored? nfs, usb-hdd?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-04-25
 * XorA laughs at Kubuntu wiki, causality of universe casually thrown away
<XorA> in fact it infects the whole of ubuntuguide.org
<nimesh_accenture> The ubuntu-omap4-extras basically includes all the packages rite? so I dont have to install each one individually?
<ogra_> for the releases where TI provides all packages yes
<ogra_> else the extras package only depends on whats there
<nimesh_accenture> so it includes everything from the following ppa: ppa:tiomap-dev/release ?
<ogra_> everything that TI released for a specific ubuntu release, yes
<ogra_> (for some ubuntu releases TI provides the multimedia codecs, for some they dont)
<sveinse> Is it possible to specify conditional dependencies in debian/control for different archs? I have a package which required different set of libs when compiled for armel compared to intel.
<sveinse> Is there any upstream Ubuntu packages that has this property?
<sveinse> Oops. Wrong channel. Trying #ubuntu-devel instead...
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> libfoo-dev [armhf]
<ogra_> that would only use libfoo on armhf
<ogra_> libfoo-dev [armhf armel]
<ogra_> would also use it on armel
<ogra_> libfoo-dev [armhf !i386]
<sveinse> With "Architecture: any" then?
<ogra_> that would use it on armhf and suppress it on x86
<ogra_> yes
<sveinse> excellent, thanks
<sveinse> Is there a description of how to cross compile with multiarch somewhere?
 * ogra_ doesnt know one
<ogra_> but then i never cross compile anything ... i'm probably the wrong person :)
<janimo> sveinse, https://wiki.linaro.org/Platform/DevPlatform/CrossCompile/
<cehh> GrueMaster: is us.releases.ubuntu.com the correct mirror?
<cehh> Jan  1 00:23:36 choose-mirror[3067]: DEBUG: command: wget -q http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/precise
<cehh> Jan  1 00:23:36 choose-mirror[3067]: WARNING **: mirror does not support the specified release (precise)
<vanhoof> mythos: root fs is entirely on sd
<vanhoof> 16gb sdhc
<vanhoof> and it looks like it locked up again, no data :\ ... last bit I see is anacron firing off cron.daily at 625am
<vanhoof> good place to begin investigating :)
<mythos> vanhoof, hmm... maybe you should mount /var/log as nfs or setup a logserver
<mythos> is nothing suspicious in the logs?
<GrueMaster> cehh: Use http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
<vanhoof> mythos: http://ubuntuone.com/49ozVUpoBxVSwk7TrVVuor
<vanhoof> mythos: thats about it, left it plugged in over serial through the night
<vanhoof> all the board lights are silent except ethernet
<mythos> vanhoof, in /var/log you should have syslog, kern.log, dmesg and daemon.log
<vanhoof> mythos: yeah I was tail'ing over just syslog, just started this again tailing over each, and saving the capture file
<mythos> is nothing suspicious in neither one of them
<vanhoof> mythos: yeah nothing in any of them post failure :\
<vanhoof> also just disabled mlocate from cron.daily just to see
<mythos> vanhoof, could you upload them?
<vanhoof> mythos: sure
<mythos> maybe four eyes see more than two
<smplman> ogra_: any updates on the TI omap3 packages, mainly SGX?
<ogra_> smplman, nope, ask rsalveti, i think he talked to some TI guy at a conference about them
<smplman> rsalveti: any updates on the TI omap3 packages, mainly SGX?
<smplman> lol sry
<smplman> ogra_: las night i noticed the net install didn't update the boot.scr on my xm
<smplman> so i got no fb on boot
<smplman> just copied the settings from another boot.script and ran mkimage
<smplman> all is well
<vanhoof> mythos: http://ouwish.com/~vanhoof/pickup/panda-es/logs-2012-04-25.tar.gz
<vanhoof> mythos: since logrotate ran, I included .1 as well
<mythos> i'm going to look into it
<vanhoof> mythos: cool, was installed with a daily image ~1m ago, armhf server
<vanhoof> mythos: and is fully updated
<vanhoof> no real workload most days, just sits idle
<vanhoof> mythos: and fwiw I just re-ran cron.daily with mlocate disabled, no problems
<vanhoof> im going to re-enable it to see what happens
<rsalveti> smplman: ogra_: not for armhf still :-(
<smplman> ahh man
<rsalveti> latest driver is not abi compatible with our x11 driver, and just armel
<smplman> all in good time
<vanhoof> mythos: worked as well :\, there goes that theory :)
<mythos> vanhoof, you do have some warnings on startup and init killed a process near the end of the logs
<vanhoof> mythos: [   29.701995] init: failsafe main process (509) killed by TERM signal ?
<vanhoof> mythos: happens every boot
<vanhoof> mythos: this is also a regular occurance: http://paste.ubuntu.com/945822/
<vanhoof> on boot
<mythos> vanhoof, i think, you have a kernelproblem. try to downgrade to an older one
<vanhoof> mythos: I'm on the latest, any version you'd think would help, or just the last?
<vanhoof> mythos: also is there anything I can add to the boot sequence where I could gather more data if possible?
<mythos> vanhoof, any older kernel, which is able to boot the device is fine :O (i don't own a panda-board)
<gildean> ogra_: btw. are the final images packaged with the same server/script that does the daily images?
<ogra_> the images are the same, there is a publisher script that renames them and moves them around
<gildean> so the release image is actually the last daily that's build?
<ogra_> the release image is the last daily that was approved on the iso tracker
<ogra_> (and blessed by the release manager)
<gildean> ogra_: thanks for the ingo
<gildean> *info
<ogra_> respins (even for only one arch or only one image can happen at any time until final gets blessed)
<gildean> but that should happen before release date?
<ogra_> (follow #ubuntu-release to see any pending respins etc)
<ogra_> right, note that release date is a moving target of a day that spans across many timezones though ;)
<gildean> yeah, that gives some workingspace
<gildean> but you must pick some point at the dailys which is the base for all the images, or is that per arch/image also?
<ogra_> thats per arch/image/flavour
<ogra_> usually its a set ... but it can happen that a single image gets respun the last minute to fix some bad image specific bug
<gildean> hopefully now with an lts-release that's not the case ;)
<ogra_> well, better hope we dont release with bad bugs :)
 * ogra_ doesnt mind last minute respins/re-tests if it fixes some bad issue 
<gildean> i'd prefer no bugs at all
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> everyone would i guess ... but after all ist software ... it has bugs
<gildean> tho' i'm using precise now my desktop and it feels a lot better than oneiric
<ogra_> yeah, same here
<gildean> i didn't like oneiric too much
<gildean> almost seemed like a step backwards in some things
<hrw> time to fetch omap4 image for tomorrow's ubuntu release party
<hrw> lts is probably seen as good one cause it is mostly fixes + improvements
<hrw> non-lts ones (especially lts+1) are more like 'lets add everything and check for bugs'
<hrw> but its hard to tell for me cause I installed lucid 2y ago and moved to maverick on first week
<scientes> meh, i wish ubuntu had moved (will move) to systemd
<ogra_> luckily it wont follow that insanity
<orated> Hello! What is the difference between ubuntu armel omap desktop and server image? Which one to chose for BB B4?
<cehh> GrueMaster: Thanks for your help. I could not make it work. I updated bug #600789 with my observations
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600789 in choose-mirror ""d-i mirror/*" does not work on presseding" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600789
<cehh> ubot2: I believe other people reported here that it worked fine for them.
<ubot2> cehh: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cehh> ;)
<mkopack> So, I hear the official release of 12.04 is tomorrow. Will that include the Pandaboard ES prebuilt images as well? Or still daily builds for that?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-04-26
<GrueMaster> mkopack: They are one and the same.  The daily has actually been put on manual build during release testing, and only respun as needed.  The release will be the last tested (and passed) daily, just renamed and copied to the release area.
<mkopack> gotchya. I'd just rather wait for the "release" version… just wondering if that also drops tomorrow or a few days after the x86 version
<scientes> anyone got a number on how much power those new ARM15 macro configuraion @ 28nm are gonna consume?
<scientes> http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/17/arm-announces-new-quad-core-cortex-a15-hard-macro-variant/
<nimesh_accenture> i'm wondering , if I allocate memory using PMEM in Android , would i be able to access it in chrooted ubuntu?
<xranby> thank you all for your efforts into making 12.04!, its out!
<ogra_> thank you too :)
<ogra_> and it released exactly at 12.04 UTC :)
<xranby> well i call that precise
<xranby> ogra_: nice touch!
<XorA> ogra_: so in UK it was 13:04, the future is here :-D
<ogra_> haha
<XorA> ogra_: beers tonight for you then?
<xranby> ph my i myst have downloaded the 14:04 pre alpha then :F
<xranby> ph my
<xranby> oh
<ogra_> tonight ? *burp*
<xranby> one day i will celebrate by getting a new keyboard
 * XorA is in Nice and cant afford beers
<ogra_> make TI pay !
<nimesh_accenture> I'm trying to share memory between Android and chrooted ubuntu on the same kernel. any idea how to proceed?
<ogra_> ask in an android channel
<steev_> ogra_: what abi for xorg does precise use? 12?
<ogra_> steev_, 11 iirc
<steev_> ah okay
 * steev_ is playing around with his trimslice
<smplman> congrats on the release
<ogra_> thx, thanks for participating :)
<prpplague> sebjan_: ping
<sebjan_> prpplague: pong!
 * hrw -> ubuntu release party
<GrueMaster> cehh: Did you have any luck with the beaglexm netboot?
<cehh> GrueMaster: No. I could not get the board to communicate w/ the ubuntu mirror. See https://launchpad.net/bugs/600789
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600789 in choose-mirror ""d-i mirror/*" does not work on presseding" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra_> cehh, cant work on arm :)
<GrueMaster> I saw that.  Have you tried running a preinstalled image on that system to see if it has the same issue?  It may be an issue with your network, or it could also be an issue with the ubuntu servers, with the release and all.
<ogra_> oh, wait, you point to ports.u.c in the last comment
<ogra_> ignore me then
<cehh> GrueMaster: I ran a preinstalled server image on that system couple of days ago and it worked fine.
<GrueMaster> cehh: This was one of the issues I had when I was constantly testing.  The bandwidth to ports.ubuntu.com for me was just not workable.  I ended up building a mirror server.
<GrueMaster> It took a full weekend to initialize my mirror, but after that it was fairly reliable, updating every two hours.  And it cut installs from 50 minutes to 15 minutes on a panda.
 * cehh wonders if somebody at TI has already setup a ubuntu mirror
<GrueMaster> Are you in Dallas or another site?
<cehh> GrueMaster: I'm in Germantown, MD
<GrueMaster> Ah.  Haven't been there.
<cehh> This is kind of a small site (<200 people)
<GrueMaster> I remember when we were onsite in Dallas for the Panda launch, we had a lot of networking issues.  I think we ended up tethering through a cell phone.
<ogra_> there is a town in the world called germantown ?
<ogra_> wow
<cehh> we have our sister city in Germany :)
<ogra_> funny
<GrueMaster> ogra_: We have a Germantown road here.  Very twisty.  Lots of blind corners.  Very popular for bicyclists.
 * ogra_ has to visit that place one day :)
<cehh> GrueMaster: I believe we could be helpful to ubuntu omap daily validation if we can get pass the file access issue
<GrueMaster> If you can spare a system with ~1T space, I recommend setting up a local mirror.
<cehh> Ok. I will check
<GrueMaster> Here is my ubumirror config file.  I only run ubuports (mirrors ports.ubuntu.com) and ubucdimage (mirrors cdimage.ubuntu.com).  http://paste.ubuntu.com/947903/
 * ogra_ just uses approx 
<GrueMaster> ogra_: Not sure how helpful that app would be for automated netboot testing.
<ogra_> it produced a local mirror only for the subarch you use
<GrueMaster> Good for updating preinstalled images with a few packages, but not an install from scratch.
<ogra_> *produces
<GrueMaster> Same with ubumirror.
<GrueMaster> Except ubumirror is more complete.
<ogra_> indeed, since it acts as a proxy the first attempt does a full download of all packages
<GrueMaster> Well, I ended up with ubumirror as it was the best fit for my needs.  Other utilities should definitely be considered for different environments.
<GrueMaster> And I had looked into several other tools.
<ogra_> approx is great since it keeps your local archive as small as possible ... so its really well suited for a local mirror on a laptop etc
<ogra_> if you have a dedicated machine with lots of space ubumirror is likely better
<ogra_> i simply like to carry my archive with me ;)
<GrueMaster> For me it was primarily a speed issue.  I needed to test daily plus SRU for older releases.  Also, with a proxy, you still need to wait for the pool cache initialization.
<ogra_> approx works on a per packaqge base
<GrueMaster> But I can see using approx for portability.
<ogra_> yeah, as i said, i would use ubumirror if i had a dedictaed machine for it
<GrueMaster> In the case of an internal corporate network, I would highly recommend a full mirror.
<ogra_> if you have a machine for it i agree
<GrueMaster> If I can budget for a mirror at home, a corporation can do it too.  The costs are really low, especially if you already have older unused servers.
<GrueMaster> And I built mine from scratch.
 * ogra_ has worked in companies where he wouldnt have gotten a dedicated machine ever for using linux stuff
<ogra_> but i could use a linux laptop there
<GrueMaster> Same here (HP, Intel).  But when the job requires Linux usage, getting equipment for servers tends to be easier.
<GrueMaster> BTW:  My interview at Intel was even more fun due to the fact that I had my AC100 running.
<ogra_> haha
#ubuntu-arm 2012-04-27
<XorA> morning
<pastrad> Anyone no the status of alsa on beagleboard in Precise?
<ogra_> didnt change much
<ogra_> (if you have a fix we'll happily pull it into an SRU)
<XorA> whats up with beagleboard?
<ogra_> iirc UCM profiles are missing
<ogra_> so you have no sound by default
<XorA> ah right so no-one made them I guess
<ogra_> right
<XorA> do you have abug#?
 * XorA thinks this would take me approx 10s next week
<pastrad> Ok. Didn't find a bug in launchpad, so I wanted to check
<ogra_> bug 925094
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 925094 in linux "No audio on omap (beagleXM) system" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925094
<pastrad> Oh...
<XorA> I shall look at that next week if I get time
<ogra_> cool, thanks !
<XorA> BTW love the way they persuade me to upgrade x86_64 to precise :-D
<pastrad> Thanks for the info!
<ogra_> who persuades you ?
<lilstevie> is there a sample config for live-build
<lilstevie> that will build an ubuntu image that is
<ogra_> there are docs somewhere in debian
<lilstevie> heh "somewhere" :p
<XorA> ogra_: apt-get upgrade last night on oneric broke something bad, Xorg is iffy and flash a total no-go :-D
<ogra_> pfft, flash
<ogra_> use html5
<XorA> ogra_: I havent tracked it down yet
<XorA> well I think flash is just a symptom of whatever broke
<ogra_> and who needs X, a console is enough for everyone *g*
<XorA> TBH more likely I shall precise over the weekend anyway
<XorA> if I can work out how to enrypt disk
<lilstevie> also, what is the deal with armel, avoid at all costs? cause I am thinking about compatibility with tegra accel drivers
<ogra_> armel is currently not supported
<lilstevie> ok
<lilstevie> cause on my prime I am running armel precise that was upgraded via update manager during the beta period
<hrw> XorA: upgrade to 12.04?
<lilstevie> but generating an image doesn't seem like it would be as easy
<hrw> XorA: 12.04 is past - upgrade to quantal
<XorA> quantal?
<ogra_> 12.10
<ogra_> quantal quetzal
<ogra_> :)
<XorA> Im waiting for Zooshing Zebbedie
<XorA> not Quetzecotal :-D
<hrw> ;D
<pastrad> ls
<lilstevie> lol
<asmok> hi there, i'm newbie with CuBox/armhf. But i managed to install Linux-3.3.3 and 12.04 in CuBox: http://www.solid-run.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=4&p=2170&sid=9a2ead3c48531a1ce5e28a83d2342c01#p2170
<asmok> is it possible to get usb webcam to work with webcam program?
<asmok> root@CuBox:/dev# webcam
<asmok> reading config file: /root/.webcamrc
<asmok> v4l2: open: open(pathname = "/dev/video0", flags = O_RDWR) failed, No such file or directory (2, ENOENT) because there is no "video0" regular file in the pathname "/dev" directory
<asmok> can you show me any howto for that?
<scientes> asmok, check the dmesg
<scientes> tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<asmok> sorry for noise - i re-compiled linux-3.3.3 with v4l - root@CuBox:~# v4l2-ctl --list-devices
<asmok> UVC Camera (046d:0990) (usb-orion-ehci.0-1):
<asmok> 	/dev/video0
<scientes> and the unplug and replugin the camera
<scientes> oh wait
<scientes> dont use root
<asmok> i can use 'cubox', too
<scientes> "because there is no "video0" regular file in the pathname "/dev" directory"
<scientes> >regular file
<scientes> its not a regular file
<scientes> that program is not expecting a device file
<cehh> GrueMaster: regarding the problem I was facing earlier this week retrieving packages...
<cehh> it seems like the issue was that the installer was ignoring the proxy settings in the preseed.cfg file
<cehh> after doing export HTTP_PROXY on the console, the installer was able to retrieve the packages
#ubuntu-arm 2012-04-28
<GrueMaster> cehh: Interesting.  I'll try to look at it when I get home from LinuxFestNW.
<scientes> GrueMaster, I WISH I WAS THERE
<GrueMaster> Heh.  I'll save you a spot near the raffle table. Or would you rather hole up in the automated beer brewing lab?
<scientes>  GrueMaster ewww, greyhound tickets for tomarrow are too expensive
<scientes> i've been there before
<GrueMaster> Where are you now?
<marvin24_DT> janimo: http://developer.nvidia.com/linux-tegra (scroll down to EARLY-ACCESS RELEASES)
<marvin24_DT> armhf binaries for nvidia-tegra
<marvin24_DT> I tested the "ventana" package and it seems
<marvin24_DT> to work
<lilstevie> speaking of those drivers that marvin24 linked, is there any plans to package them
<marvin24_DT> they don't support video decode yet as it seems
<marvin24_DT> also unity-3d doen't load here
<marvin24_DT> so before someone packs it, we need some testing
<GrueMaster> marvin24_DT: I'm sitting at LinuxFestNW, but i have my ac100 and I have teh driver package.  How do I get my system to recognize the drivers?
<gildean> GrueMaster: earlier on the ac100-channel marvin tipped to install nvidia-tegra with --force-all and then copying over the binarys
<GrueMaster> So, get the nvidia-tegra armel package first?  Ok
#ubuntu-arm 2012-04-29
<happydays> i take it that the fat.ko and vfat.ko for my marvell arm processor is the bootloader so what does .ko stand for?
<happydays> ok, thanks for the help i found out .ko means kernel object file
<happydays> so does fat.ko seach the input/output and vfat.ko point to the actual OS
<happydays> or vice-versa
<scientes> happydays, fat.ko doesn't have support for long file names
<scientes> while vfat does
<scientes> fat is only 7.3 file names
<happydays> scientes: ok but for an arm processor you wouldn't need much anyway
<scientes> happydays, it has nothing to do with the processor
<scientes> like, a mobile phone uses 7.3 safe file names
<scientes> **digital camera
<scientes> when it uses the fat filesystem
<happydays> doesn't it act as a bootloader for the arm?
<scientes> happydays, that doesn't concern the kernel
<scientes> thats uboot code, if you are using that sort ofsetup
<scientes> (my sheevaplug just uses a flat uImage partition, and then ubifs)
<happydays> oh
<happydays> forgot
<scientes> sure you can also access i from linux
<scientes> but i dont have any comp with that sort of bootloader
<scientes> fat is a VERY simple filesystem
<scientes> both with and without long file names
<happydays> cool ok thanks
<scientes> and for that reason it appears in alot of embedded devices
<scientes> ...and bootloaders
<happydays> i was just running my arm machine got side track on what i was doing and completely forgot about the uboot cause i got into the machine at the password and not the boot lol
<happydays> BTW sheevaplug's are great inexpensive devices great for learning the in's and out's of embedded systems
#ubuntu-arm 2013-04-22
<joao> hi, can i install ubuntu on 3g Nexus 7 already?
<ogra_> sure
<joao> i am asking because the last time i tried it was unsupported
<ogra_> that must have been quite a while ago then
<joao> hm about 2 months ago
<ogra_> well, it has been supported 2 months ago
<darkfader> joao: did your question also include "does 3g *work"?
<ogra_> i dont think anyone has touched that image in several months
<ogra_> (and i definitely fixed the installer issues that made installs impossible around december)
<joao> darkfader: no, i merely want to use ubuntu. no need for 3g. However i wasnt able to install it when i tried, it sayed unsupported device "nakasig" (i think)
<ogra_> oh, you talk about ubuntu touch
<ogra_> better go to the #ubuntu-touch channel :)
 * ogra_ was thinking you talk about the nexus7 desktop image 
<joao> hm ok, maybe i'm mixing things up. There are two ways of having ubuntu on my nexus?
<ogra_> there is ubuntu touch ...  and there is a desktop image which isnt touch optimized
<ogra_> the desktop image definitely doesnt care about crazy names like nakasig
<ogra_> touch does, but you can just force the grouper image to be used
<ogra_> which is essentially the same
<joao> hum ok, thanks that answered my question
<joao> questions, actually
<plars> ogra_: I've got two nexus7's in the lab that seem to always hang on reboot, not sure if it's on the way down or the way back up at the moment, but I can't ssh after I reboot over ssh
<plars> ogra_: have you seen anything like that?
<ogra_> only for devices that are out of power
<ogra_> they actually can go into a reboot loop in the bootloader
<plars> ogra_: no, it's plugged into a wall wart
<plars> ogra_: and someone in the lab says it appears to be on, and has the right ip address, trying to see if they can look at it further
<dannf> infinity, ogra_: i added two patches to #1170515 - only difference is that one keeps highbank as a recognizable subflavour, other continues to drop it
<ogra_> dannf, well, i personally dont care either way buut would like it consistent
<dannf> ogra_: both are self-consistent imo. as i explained in the comment, the only reason i didn't drop highbank from f-k .deb is for upgrades
<dannf> ogra_: but i can see reasons for wanting to keep that support in f-k too (backporting, perhaps switching libd-i back to recognizing highbank as highbank)
<dannf> but both should function the same for raring
<infinity> dannf: I prefer the first patch.
<infinity> dannf: There's no reason for the second, IMO.
<dannf> wfm
 * dannf just covering bases :)
<infinity> Also, way to get in just under the line. :P
<infinity> dannf: f-k isn't built into d-i, right, it fetches the udeb on the fly?
<dannf> infinity: correct
<dannf> and that's the problem here, d-i doesn't see generic listed in Packages.gz for f-k-i
<ogra_> bug #1170515
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1170515 in flash-kernel (Ubuntu) "flash-kernel-installer: not installable on generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170515
<ogra_> thats the one, right ?
<infinity> Right.
<infinity> Uploading now.
<infinity> For S, we'll fiddle all this crap a bit harder, but this works for now.
<infinity> I didn't want to mangle s/omap/generic/ all over this late in the cycle.
<ogra_> infinity, so which patch did you take ? the one that keeps it
<infinity> ogra_: Hrm?  The one that does s/highbank/generic/ in the subarch list.
<ogra_> hmm, k
 * ogra_ would have liked it to be consistent ... but whtever
<infinity> It is.  There's no highbank flavour anymore.
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> wrong angle here :)
<ogra_> then i'm happy :)
#ubuntu-arm 2013-04-23
<lithiumjake> Can I install ruby 1.9 on 12.04 on arm?
<lithiumjake> Apt-get install ruby1.9.3 seems to be working :-)
#ubuntu-arm 2013-04-24
<dmmedia> Hello, I am running Ubuntu Core from SD card on TI OMAP ARM processor. How can I mount root filesystem readonly at boot? I have tried adding "ro" and "rootflags=ro" arguments to boot.script and regenerating U-Boot formatted boot.scr, but this did not helped.
<dmmedia> I have added echoing mounting command line to /scripts/local on initrd, and it mounts the root properly as readonly the first time, but then it is somehow remounted as read-write
<dmmedia> I haven't found any places in initrd scripts where the remount could occur. Anybody can point me in the right direction?
<ogra_> mountall remounts rw after successfull fsck ... create an fstab with proper entry for your rootfs that keeps it ro
<ogra_> dmmedia, ^^^
<dmmedia> ogra_, thanks, I see that and just dived into trying )
<dmmedia> seems that your hint worked. I fixed fstab even more and now enjoing readonly root
<dmmedia> thank you
<ogra_> :)
<Meizirkki> hi
<Meizirkki> anybody working on Nexus 10 port?
<ogra_> there is an ubuntu touch image for it
<Meizirkki> yes
<Meizirkki> But "real" ubuntu is bootlooping at best? (so I've heard) :)
<Meizirkki> Forgive me if this sound naive, but is there the slightest chance a samsung chromebook kernel would boot?
 * Meizirkki bbl
<ogra_> there might ...
<ogra_> cant tell, since i dont have a nexus 10
<Meizirkki> I've been having hard time getting one here in finland
<Meizirkki> I used bitspend to order one from UK, but it got all messed up
<ogra_> i know shadeslayer it looking into booting kubuntu on it
<Meizirkki> now my money is gone and no tablet has shipped
<ogra_> he got quite far actually
<shadeslayer> hi :)
<shadeslayer> ^^
<Meizirkki> ah, he's the guy
<ogra_> just some display issues now
<shadeslayer> X starts, but nothing on the screen
<shadeslayer> writing an upstart job to check some things,
<ogra_> trivial stuff, i am confident he will have it fixed by end of the day :)
<Meizirkki> but sorry, I have to go now (again) bbl
<shadeslayer> since I've never written a job, It'll take a bit longer ;)
<shadeslayer> sure, cya
#ubuntu-arm 2013-04-25
<janimo> ogra_, so the nexus7 kernel has the rotation fixed and works with both ubuntu and phablet images now?
<janimo> I did not follow that bug
<ogra_> i dont think so
<ogra_> as i understand touch is broken with the patch on u touch
<janimo> right
<janimo> and I thought at one point I read  ppisati he'd found a fix for both but I may be remembering something else
<ogra_> if we cant make it work on both we'll have to drop desktop
<ogra_> though there is also discussion about renaming the arch to grouper
<janimo> desktop should be dropped for 13.10 anyway no? By then we should have non-alpha quality touch images
<ogra_> then we could probably leave -nexus7 just idle in the archive
<ogra_> we need an image to test desktop on
<ogra_> apps specifically
<janimo> ogra_, ah right
<ogra_> (stuff that doesnt run on touch)
<janimo> they are still around until convergence at least
<ogra_> the question is which image this will be
<ogra_> even then
<janimo> chromebook would be awesomer
<ogra_> well, i doubt we'll do a completely new image
<janimo> since desktop non n7 is not really usable
<ogra_> up to foundations :)
<janimo> you are part of foundations no ? :)
<ogra_> only until end of the month
<ogra_> UE is re-shaping a bit
<ogra_> i'll be in what i like to call "phonedations" then :)
<janimo> so not a big change :)
<ogra_> desktop images stay in the hands of foundations  ... i'll do touch low level plumbing
<ogra_> (and touch images)
<janimo> ogra_, so getting into android HAL stuff as well?
<ogra_> well, getting rid of it as much as possible rather :)
<janimo> any ETA on MIR replacing SF?
<ogra_> (but keep as much as needed and probably even properly packaging it)
<ogra_> dunno, within the next 4-6 week i would hope
<ogra_> thats about the timeframe for staring daily S images, i hope Mir is in the archive and usable by then in S
<janimo> nice
<janimo> when does S open? We need a name first right?
<ogra_> we'll see :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> once sabdfl does his blog post
<janimo> that's been a bottleneck recently
<xnox> No Name Yet
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> last release already
<ogra_> buut this one is worse
<ogra_> he's on the road since weeks though
<janimo> has no wifi and access to wikipedia on the road? Traveling is a lame excuse :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> dunno if hoos plane has wifi nowadays :)
<ogra_> *his
<janimo> ogra_, I believe this is fixed right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1120196
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1120196 in ubuntu-nexus7 "Touchscreen input incorrectly rotated at boot." [Medium,Triaged]
<ogra_> yeah, should be
<janimo> I see I made a commit a cou;ple days after the bug being filed
<janimo> but never got to follow up
<janimo> I have not installed raring on grouper for a while
<ogra_> same here
<ogra_> and i have a lot of hacks in mine atm
 * ogra_ is looking into getting the dcontainer flip to work
<ogra_> *container
<janimo> ogra_, oh so that one is happening?
<ogra_> likely ....
<janimo> it seemed it was vehiculated but not actually on the roadmap concretely
<ogra_> depends how android will behave :)
<janimo> using lxc?
<ogra_> it currently blocks a lot
<ogra_> no
 * janimo hopes
<ogra_> lxc needs recent kernels and patches on top
<ogra_> that would break for all porters
<janimo> ogra_, aren't all nexus kernels working with lxc?
<ogra_> unless they are into kernel hacking a lot
<ogra_> no
<janimo> n4 does at least
<ogra_> i think the newest kernel we have is 3.5
<janimo> that is 3.4 though
<janimo> rest are 3.0/3.1
<ogra_> and there are features missing
<ogra_> (proc namespace stuff afaik)
<janimo> ogra_, kernel team backported overlayfs on grouper, cannot similar tasks be done for cgroups?
<janimo> I mean picking a handmade solutions instead of what looks like the stadnard container becasue of legacy kernels
<ogra_> i dont think we have a final idea yet, but it might be that we "just use" the android layer in the ubuntu rootfs ...
<ogra_> without any container
<hrw> I hate playing with my old packages
<janimo> although I am not sure when more modern kernels start showing up in android devices
<ogra_> liub paths are distinct already
<ogra_> *lib
<hrw> dpkg-source: info: local changes detected, the modified files are:
<janimo> ogra_, no container may be even better indeed
<hrw> can someone help me with "The source xf86-video-armsoc - 0.0+git20121019+rebdf1e3-0ubuntu2 is already accepted in ubuntu/raring" message? (upload goes to PPA) Raring has -0ubuntu1 only...
<ogra_> there is a tarball that matches this version already
<hrw> ok
#ubuntu-arm 2013-04-26
<hrw> [ 7157.005242] kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-chromebook-3.4.0/drivers/net/wireless/mwifiex/sta_ioctl.c:83!
<hrw> lovely ;)
<drasko_> where is the stty conf file located? I want to set the nb of rows manually
<infinity> hrw: *poke*
<infinity> hrw: Would it be possible for you to verify #1085392 so we can get those SRUs out?
<hrw> bug #1085392
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1085392 in Cross distro support for Samsung Chromebook (ARM based) "Merge Chromebook UCM profiles into ALSA packages" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085392
<hrw> ok, will try to take care of it tomorrow or monday
<hrw> ~curse users
<plars> ogra_: around? I can't remember if I've asked you about this before, but I have a nexus7 in the lab that is sometimes asking for an ip with a different mac address
<ogra_> i dont think you asked that before ... at least i dont remember you did (but i'm getting old too)
<ogra_> sounds weird
<ogra_> more like a HW/firmware issue though ...
<ogra_> especially if it is limted to one device
 * ogra_ would guess a firmware bug
#ubuntu-arm 2013-04-27
<ptl> anyone managed to run games on scummvm on any ARM device? I've got it installed in 10 different devices and in all of them it doesn't even start if I don't use -g 3x parameter but it always crashed when I try to start any game.
<ptl> ARMv7 of course
#ubuntu-arm 2013-04-28
<narcos> Hey there. I've installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my BeagleBone, with ARMv7 CPU. I'm trying to install some packages, which complain about the lack of gcc. I've tried installing 'gcc-4.6-arm-linux-gnueabi-base' and 'gcc-4.5' packages, but the gcc binary is still not present. Do I just need to create symlink from the gcc-4.5 binary ?
<hrw> narcos: 'apt-get install gcc' will be enough
<narcos> hrw: That didn't seem to work, I found the answer with 'apt-get install build-essential'
<hrw> narcos: both are fine
<narcos> ok :)
<narcos> ta
#ubuntu-arm 2014-04-21
<supervacuo> Hi all... any clues on why nginx/1.4.6 from "nginx-extras" seems to be missing the chunkin module? I get 'unknown directive "chunkin"' and I don't see "chunkin" anywhere in `nginx -V`
<supervacuo> (wondering if it's something ARM-specific)
<infinity>     + Removed chunkin-nginx-module as it no longer supported for nginx 1.3.9+
<infinity> From 1.4.0-1
<infinity> Looks like the package descriptions just weren't updated to reflect that.
<infinity> "This module is no longer needed for Nginx 1.3.9+ because since 1.3.9, the Nginx core already has built-in support for the chunked request bodies. "
<infinity> supervacuo: ^
<supervacuo> infinity: thanks! I did look at changelogs but somehow missed that
<supervacuo> infinity: my pump.io is working perfectly now. thanks a million!
#ubuntu-arm 2014-04-23
<Travis> Hello
#ubuntu-arm 2014-04-24
<javier__> rsalveti: hi, I was looking at the manta-aa3-backport branch in git://kernel.ubuntu.com/jj/ubuntu-trusty.git and noticed that there isn't a security/apparmor/net_names.h
<javier__> rsalveti: it is included from security/apparmor/net.c and also in the Makefile, I didn't find that file neither in the aa3 branch
<javier__> rsalveti: nvm, I see that it is an autogenerated file
<javier__> rsalveti: thanks anyway and sorry for the noise!
<Frogg> Hello, I have a motorola Droid 4, And I guess that runs an ARM cortex a9 processor. I was wondering if Ubuntu arm could be installed on it
#ubuntu-arm 2014-04-26
<kieppie> hi folks
<kieppie> I have 2x CubieBord2 -  ARM Cortex-A7 MPCore (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cubieboard#Cubieboard2)
<kieppie> what images can I use?
<infinity> kieppie: Your own kernel and the ubuntu-core rootfs.
<infinity> kieppie: We don't have a kernel that supports the A20.
<kieppie> infinity: well, that sucks. I wxpected this arch to be supported, but I think I may have to roll w fedora on these & get BB's the next time round
<infinity> Fedora doesn't support it any better than we do.
<infinity> And for the same reasons.
<kieppie> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Cubie_Board
<infinity> kieppie: Yeah, that's a third-party remix.
<kieppie> certainly does fall into the more 'unofficial' catagory
<infinity> kieppie: Meaning Fedora with a non-Fedora kernel.
<infinity> kieppie: Which is basically what I suggested for Ubuntu. :P
<kieppie> I'm sad that Ubuntu's not shown more love for the RasPi
<infinity> What love would that be?  Rebuilding our entire archive for armv6?
<infinity> Absolutely not worth it.
<infinity> We're not going to fork our entire repository for the sake of one board.
<infinity> Raspian does a decent enough job of this.
<kieppie> yea - use raspbian atm. holds up well
<kieppie> anyhow. will try again tomorrow. ttyl
#ubuntu-arm 2015-04-21
<awafaa> what's the recommended way of running both 32bit & 64bit on ubuntu? is it, using 64bit host with a 32bit vm?
<infinity> awafaa: arm64 host with armhf binaries, chroots, or VMs.
<awafaa> infinity: ta, I'm glad you're not thinking of something weird :)
<infinity> awafaa: How does it get weirder?  Staple a Nokia N900 to the side of your arm64 server and redirect the console over USB?
<TheBix> hello?
<k1l_> hello!
<TheBix> i was going to ask if any internal registers are memory mapped in the ARMv7-A
<d3sk1ng> raspberry pi 2...ubuntu, raspbian or other?
<d3sk1ng> is there anyone?
#ubuntu-arm 2015-04-22
<flexiondotorg> The Ubuntu MATE have cooked up this - https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<ogra_> nice
<ogra_> now do the same for snappy ;)
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, Did give it some thought :)
<ogra_> :)
#ubuntu-arm 2015-04-23
<ts_> Hello all. Could anyone guide me using swipe panel in qml.
<ogra_> ts_, probably someone in #ubuntu-app-devel
<ts_> Thanks ogra_ !
<ts_> Quickest reply I ever had on irc :).
#ubuntu-arm 2015-04-25
<geri> hi
<geri> is ubuntu available for ARMv5t (armel)  ??
<k1l> geri: the old ones like the rpi1 uses were dropped a long time ago
<geri> oh why?
<geri> k1l: ?
<k1l> for the detailed "why" you need to wait for arm specialists to answer that.
<geri> i have a ARMv9 with thumb instructions and NEON
<geri> which image will i need?
<geri> k1l: ?
<geri> can i build ubuntu from source?
<k1l> geri: see the topic
<k1l> there is a wiki page for arm that explains that
<geri>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM  ?
#ubuntu-arm 2016-04-26
<x-fak> hi
<x-fak> i'm running ubuntu on Odroid
<x-fak> Arm64 architecture
<x-fak> i want to install kodi, but with apt-get install kodi, i have only Kodi 15.2+dfsg1-3ubuntu1
<x-fak> why there is not 16.1 Jarvis?
<x-fak> anyone?
<k1l_> !info kodi
<k1l_> ah, no bot in here. 15.2+dfsg1-3ubuntu1 is the release that is included in 16.04
<x-fak> k1l_ ?
<k1l_> kodi 16.1 was released 2 days ago? well. you will need a ppa or another 3rd party repo then.
<k1l_> but look out if that repo includes arm64 packages. which is not that common so far
<x-fak> k1l_ , kodi jarvis was release 2 month ago
<x-fak> k1l_ , i now have this issue: http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Install_Kodi_for_Linux
#ubuntu-arm 2016-04-28
<zzarr> hello! is there a xenial image for the Dragonboard 410c?
<curlyears> greets.   May I assume that the folks here can answer queries about ubuntu on Raspberry PiB2?
<curlyears> k1l_:  howdy. thanks for pointing this channel out to me
<curlyears> does anyone have any idea when ubuntu64 willl be available for the Pi3?
<k1l_> just ask and people will answer if they know the answer and are online
<k1l_> https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-for-raspberry-pi-3/
<curlyears> thankjs, k1l_
<k1l_> and here there should be the 16.04 releases https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<curlyears> cool...downladinfg UbuntuMate 16.04 64 bit now.  Will be ordering my Pi3 next week
<curlyears> so, basically, runnung UbuntuMATE 16.04 ON MY Pi3 should be funtionally identical to running it on my desktop, right?
<curlyears> functionally
<k1l_> but be aware that all packages need to be build for ARM64. which is the case for the ubuntu repos. but not for other 3rd party repos and most PPAs
<curlyears> that makes sense.. the binaries are completely different for an ARM-based system
<curlyears> do the SDC slots on Pis work correctly with cards with greater than 4GB capacity?
 * ogra_ doesnt think there are any arm64 images of ubuntu mate yet
<ogra_> the one you can download clearly says it is armhf
<curlyears> ogra_ well, the UbuntuMATE website says different, and I have kust downloaded one (can't test it yet, as I haven't yet purchased my Pi3.
<ogra_> where exacvtly does it say different ?
<curlyears> I hope Pi3 availability is better than Pi0 availability
<ogra_> "The image is based on the regular Ubuntu armhf base..."
<curlyears> on the home page at theri website
<ogra_> is pretty much the first sentence on the download page
<curlyears> well, they have a 64 bit download
<ogra_> (and yes, you can run the 32bit armhf pi2 image on the pi3)
<curlyears> yah, I was aware of thAT BACKWARD COMPATIBILITY.
<curlyears> oops
<ogra_> i casnt seem to find a 64bit image
<curlyears> http://linux.softpedia.com/dyn-postdownload.php/bfaa4f42b861069de24873698c7e486b/5722345f/19557/0/1?tsf=0  <--  oops, not UbuntuMAKE's homepage,, sowwy
<curlyears> the button that connects to that is labelled "64 bit version"
<ogra_> curlyears, thats only amd64 ... not arm64 ... that wont even boot (and is likely also an iso)
<curlyears> yeah, it is an iso.
<ogra_> thats not for the pi3
<ogra_> and i dont think the bootloader is even ready for 64bit on the pi3 yet
<ogra_> (i could be wrong though, it's a while since i checked last)
<curlyears> damn, you're right, of course.  I didn't notice that, since I found the button on a page tal;king about Rsdpberry ubuntu
<ogra_> take this one https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/ ... buut it will be armhf
<curlyears> I'll wait for 16.04 64 to be available, since i don't even have a Pi3 yet, thanks
<curlyears> well, thanks, all BCNU
#ubuntu-arm 2016-04-29
<Martyn> Good morning everyone!
<Martyn> I am -><- this close to screaming at the UEFI code
<Martyn> I hate doing first-article bring-up of new chips sometimes
<Martyn> Booting can be a real pain in the ass
<Martyn> Anyone here have extensive experience with UEFI and arm64?
<mrutland> Martyn: I have some
<Martyn> HEY!  You're online!
<mrutland> Martyn: what trouble are you having?
<Martyn> okay, so I am trying to bring up on a Juno board
<mrutland> Those have upstream support in EDK2, so what exactly are you trying to do?
<Martyn> I'm trying to boot over PCIe
<Martyn> so I need to initialize the PCIe bus early, in UEFI
<Martyn> ( this is on the A57 )
<Martyn> However, once I do that initialization and copy/unpack the kernel into a bootable memory address -- The kernel fails to boot as -it- tries to re-initialize it
<mrutland> Martyn: which Juno revision?
<Martyn> r2
<Martyn> r2p0
<Martyn> oh wait -- that's wrong
<Martyn> I have Cortex A57 - r1p1
<Martyn> and the a53 is r0p3
<Martyn> so it's juno r1
<mrutland> Hmm, that _should_ work. Which FW, which kernel, and are you using ACPI or DT?
<Martyn> I'm using devicetree, kernel 4.6-rc5 ( current mainline ), and unsure which firmware
<Martyn> Also, I've tested booting from SATA just to make sure that I'm not having some weird XAUI issue, and I can boot from SATA just fine
<Martyn> also I can boot from 10GigE ( also XAUI )
<mrutland> Martyn: So which PCIe device(s) do you have plugged in in the failing case?
<Martyn> but when I try to cluster boot over PCIe .. somehow initializing the PCIe bus early results in a deadlock condition once the mainline kernel starts to boot.  I don't have a 1wire debug available, or KEIL debug over JTAG, so I'm kind of stuck
<mrutland> Martyn: I was under the impression that the SATA was over PCIe, so what do you mean by "boot over PCIe"? Which device?
<Martyn> just a PCIe debug board I built.  I'm clocking the data in, and all the data is well ordered
<Martyn> I'm trying to do something San Mehat did back at VA Linux Systems back in the early 2000's ... I am putting together a TCP/IP stack over PCIe, so that I can use one a64 card to boot another directly.
<mrutland> Martyn: given that SATA works (over PCIe), the issue sounds specific to your debug board; I'm not sdure I can be of much help. :/
<Martyn> so the board that's plugged into the PCIe bus is fairly simple -- a SPEAr 1340 w/ single channel PCIe 2.0 RC/EP port
<Martyn> and all it does it clock in the data -- the kernel does load correctly into memory, and I have uncompressed it into RAM and can even start booting it
<Martyn> the -problem- is that the entire PCIe bus locks up right afterwards.  I don't think the PCIe bus likes being re-initialized by when the kernel reboots
<Martyn> reboots/boots
<Martyn> Is there a way to prevent the kernel from attempting to re-initialize the PCIe bus, given that I've already done it during UEFI?
<Martyn> oh .. interesting.  I just tried to checkout a fresh copy of EDK2 -- issues with git
<Martyn> warning: remote HEAD refers to nonexistent ref, unable to checkout.
<mrutland> Martyn: I don't follow why that would only be a problem when your board is plugged in? Surely it re-initialises it anyway?
<Martyn> That's what I was thinking... PCIe has to be initialized to get SATA working, so I figured this would be safe as houses
<Martyn> however, I'm not doing anything significantly more complex than what happens during SATA boot
<Martyn> I am copying data from the card I built, the data copies in, and as soon as the kernel does a PCIe probe -- BANG
<Martyn> deadlock
<Martyn> Bah .. I need to get JTAG on this
<mrutland> It may be worth asking on the linux-arm-kernel mailing list; this sounds like a PCIe issue, and people there are more familiar with the ARM/ARM64 details for that than I am
<Martyn> Yeah.  With the A57/v8 chips starting to get a lot more popular out there ... I figured that y'all might be doing some unusual cluster booting techniques like I am here
<Martyn> Will do
<Martyn> LKML can be ... contentious :)
<Martyn> LAKML is also .. contentious :)
<mrutland> I boot my Juno with GRUB and TFTP, which works well enough for me
<mrutland> There are some nice people on LAKML (and LKML), if you can ignore the noise
<Martyn> Heh .. this work doesn't end with the Juno, of course.  just like with Smooth-Stone/Calxeda -- early steps
<Martyn> Well, for now I'll stick to booting on 10gigE
<Martyn> But I need to crack this PCIe issue
<Martyn> mrutland : GAH!  solved it.
<Martyn> mrutland : It was an out-of-order transaction happening on the PCIe bus... for some weird reason, the PCIe IP on the Juno isn't allowing it.
<Martyn> IS there a limitation on the a57's architecture that breaks when there are out-of-order transactions on PCIe? ( like there was on the A9's? )
<Martyn> Is relaxed ordering allowed?
<Martyn> ( If I turn off the relaxed ordering bit in the TLP, things work )
<Martyn> that would be bad news for things like 8 and 16 lane graphics cards...
#ubuntu-arm 2016-04-30
<x-fak> hi
<x-fak> i want to enable WakeOnLan on my Arm ubuntu
<x-fak> is it working?
#ubuntu-arm 2018-04-26
<LucaVanzin> Hello to all. Could you help me troubleshooting a routing service I'm trying to make on a espressobin board?
<LucaVanzin> installed bridge-utils, samba, dnsmasq-base, iptables and built a new kernel as in instructions, but Still have troubles on ping devices attacched to the board.
